# Alpine IVA-W505



## ErinH

*First impressions:*
*
Connections:*
This unit is unlike the previous w200/w205 in that it has 'extensions' for cables to plug into rather than have your cables plug directly into the back. The ai-net, antenna, and RCA input outputs are like this. The navigation wires are made into the unit. 
My favorite part about all this is that the RCA's are in their own harness. Therefore if you don't want to use the RCA outputs you don't have to plug them into the unit. If you want to use the RCA inputs, you can leave them in. Vice versa. 
This time Alpine's included an S-video connection as well. 

The harness is the same as w205/w200. Also, the pac-tr7 bypass works. In my case, I made a straight swap with the w205 harness which already had the tr7 wired into it. 

The big drawback to this unit (and the only one I've come across thus far) is the fact that this unit no longer has a standard toslink input for optical signals. Rather, Alpine has incorporated a 4-pin connection so that you will have to use their KWE-610a cable; a 4-pin connector on one end, and a standard male toslink on the other. Luckily, Quality Sound here did some digging and found a cable that will work, and another forum member here has verified it does indeed work. It's made by Panasonic and the model # is: CA-LRD60. You can pick them up on e-bay for $100, or you can find them from an online seller for $65 shipped (this is the route I chose).
I must say that, at least with my system, there's no distinguishable 'noise' via ai-net so for some people, the optical cable may not be worth it. Heck, I'm not too sure I need it, but I bought it... *shrugs*

The w505 comes with the iPod video cable/USB cable; the ipod portion is just an extension cable that plugs into the USB cable. More discussion of this is in the iPod section.




















































*Aesthetics:
*The w505 has a full 7” widescreen, unlike the w205's 6.5" screen. The difference is very noticeable and it makes things a bit easier to navigate on screen. There are no raised buttons like on w200/w205, rather the buttons are blended into the bottom bar. I believe they also have the same outer dimensions, but trimmed edges. 

The resolution is much higher: 1.15 megapixels which is the same as the F#1 units, IIRC. There are 2 “styles” the user can choose from. It's hard to describe these but you can see pictures of it below. One has a lot more going on in the screen; you can see upcoming songs and more song info but also has album art/ipod logo. The other is a simple black background with the ipod/album art logo.

Downloadable background: 
Like the previous units, you can change your background of the w505 via downlaods from the I-personalize site (link), and pride-rock.com (link). 
I got my "team hybrids" background from here. *let me say that I am not on Team Hybrids... I just downloaded it to take a picture for Doiter and haven't bothered to remove it* 
The DVD/CD source is the only time you'll see the downloaded backgrounds, though. 

Another little feature I like is that you can have the subwoofer level option on front of screen. It's a little speaker, and when you touch it you get the option to control the sub's level. Kinda neat. 

Also, the w505 has an "escape" button where you can go back to the main screen if you're in the options somewhere and want to get back without having to go through pushing extra buttons to back out.

This time around Alpine took out the "pulsetouch" feature. Though it did take some getting used to, all is well. I can't really complain about not having that.


----------



## ErinH

*Ipod Controls:
*
*Connections: 
*USB:
The USB cable will control:

5th Gen iPod
1st & 2nd generation iPod nano
*Per the Alpine manual: Only video can be played via the USB connection.* Also the only way to see album art is via the iPod USB connection.

KCA-422i:
This is the same ol'. You cannot view album art, nor watch movies via this connection. 








































































​


----------



## ErinH

*USB Controls:* 
The USB connection will play only songs via USB. No movies, cannot view pictures, etc. I don't know if alpine specifies a capacity that can be connected but I doubt they have one due to one thing: 'banking'. 
Banking is a process that sorts up to 10,000 songs so they can be found easily. 10 Banks of 1000 songs each. Sorted via song # on usb connected device. The USB connection is VERY fast. As soon as the thumb drive is connected my music popped up immediately.











































*H701 controls.:* 
The w505 has the same GUI as w205. No graphs; letters/numbers only. This has been covered plenty so I'm not going to discuss it.


----------



## ErinH

*
Other features that I can't comment on but am noting:*
Imprint & H100 direct connection.
Sirius/XM: 
DIVX playback:
HD "tagging". *taken from Alpine's site*:
The IVA-W505 is one of two 2008 Alpine in-dash head units that feature iTunes® Tagging in collaboration with HD Radio, which makes it easy for listeners to discover and catalog new music they hear while driving. When the Alpine TUA-T550HD HD Radio Tuner is connected (sold separately), consumers simply press a button on the IVA-W505 when they hear a song they like from an HD Radio station that is broadcasting metadata. Information about these Tagged songs is stored by the TUA-T550HD and transferred to the iPod. When the iPod is connected to the computer, iTunes automatically presents the songs in a new Tagged playlist so the user can preview, buy and download the Tagged songs.​


----------



## ErinH

*hope I covered it all*


----------



## Kenny_Cox

Good review sir! I didn't even know this was out yet lol.


----------



## SSSnake

Thanks Bikin!

I thought you would be at Wild Bill's...

I would have been there but unfortunately work reared its ugly head.


----------



## GlasSman

Nice review. 

If they only brought back the graphical display of the W200 for processor control....or at least gave the option of the two types.

It just seems like the graphical would be better for control and giving a better visual impression of whats going on.

The larger display on this unit IS nice.


----------



## ErinH

^ I wanted to go. Would've been a perfect chance for me to compete. But, I slept in and didn't wake up until 11am.  

David and Andy were nice enough to help me out and I actually learned a lot in a small amount of time rather than being clueless for another couple months.

Wish I could've met you last night. Maybe the next local comp I'll compete and we can meet.


----------



## ErinH

GlasSman said:


> It just seems like the graphical would be better for control and giving a better visual impression of whats going on.
> .



It does make it cumbersome to navigate. If you caught my thread on my h701 troubles this morning you'd understand why I say that, lol.


***Also want to note that I didn't cover navigation with the BB2. If someone wants to add their own review on that, or anything else I didn't cover, please feel free to. However, I ask that you include pictures and do some formatting (bold fonts, italicized, etc). Don't just through a 100-sentence paragraph up.


----------



## fredridge

awesome review 

and dibs when you sell it


----------



## OgreDave

Try DivX please! 

And that optical harness thing is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK


----------



## phreakness

Very nice review, Thanks!

Now another option in my decisions YUCK!!


----------



## ErinH

*this is going to be edited, but I'm putting it here so I'll remember to find out*

*DIVX Compatibility:*
This unit DOES play DIVX files. I put 2 music videos on a disc to see if it would play multiple videos off one disc. It worked. 

Since some of us may have different methods of burning divx files, I want to clarify how I did this.
Rip the video however you want. I use DVD Decrypter.
Convert via DIVX Converter. 
Burn .divx files on cd-r. 
Done

I'm out of DVD-r's at the moment. I'll have to make sure that you can put them onto a dvd-r. Which I'm sure you can. 

*DVD-R & number of songs:*


*DVD-R loaded with .wav files:*


----------



## Booger

I love mine too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jboz

When using the iPod source, can you select and play video podcasts?


----------



## ErinH

jboz said:


> When using the iPod source, can you select and play video podcasts?


Think so:


----------



## dconder

It's a simple thing but I am glad to see the mute button back on the W505. The W205 does not have it and I really miss it. My new W505 should be here tomorrow or Wednesday. 

Great review. I hope the iPod video works better than my Kenwood DDX-7019 did. There were too many button pushes on it.


----------



## ErinH

dconder said:


> It's a simple thing but I am glad to see the mute button back on the W505. The W205 does not have it and I really miss it. My new W505 should be here tomorrow or Wednesday.
> 
> Great review. I hope the iPod video works better than my Kenwood DDX-7019 did. There were too many button pushes on it.


Video controls are the same as music controls. Just like navigating the ipod itself.


----------



## doitor

What happens if you push the "Imprint" button?
If you don't have Imprint, of course.

Jorge.


----------



## ErinH

doitor said:


> What happens if you push the "Imprint" button?
> If you don't have Imprint, of course.
> 
> Jorge.


Not a thing


----------



## doitor

Nothing?
Can't you "program" it to do something?

Jorge.


----------



## dogstar

One thing I would like to note, on the W200 when you press the Control button at top right, it reverts back to the main screen.

Never seen anyone else mention this so I don't know if it's some unspoken assumption, a secret, or if one else had bothered to try it. 

Nice review on the 505, I definitely want one, just gotta justify spending the big bucks.


----------



## BigRed

so can you use the old 1st gen blackbird with this unit as well?


----------



## Jason84

Cant wait to get my 505 friend is gonna buy my W200 soon hopefully maybe get it this week my friends shop got them in last week.. didn't hook it up until today though and I played with it a bit. 

Now to decide if I want to upgrade my 701 to the imprint or not. 

Seams like you cant really modify to much on your own from what I've read so far.. friends gonna call the alpine rep tom and figure it out.


----------



## deckAudio

Jason84 said:


> Cant wait to get my 505 friend is gonna buy my W200 soon hopefully maybe get it this week my friends shop got them in last week.. didn't hook it up until today though and I played with it a bit.
> 
> Now to decide if I want to upgrade my 701 to the imprint or not.
> 
> Seams like you cant really modify to much on your own from what I've read so far.. friends gonna call the alpine rep tom and figure it out.


going to the imprint unit is an upgrade over the 701? Seems like the 701 is the more useful/flexible unit.


----------



## Miska

Jason84 said:


> Cant wait to get my 505 friend is gonna buy my W200 soon hopefully maybe get it this week my friends shop got them in last week.. didn't hook it up until today though and I played with it a bit.
> 
> Now to decide if I want to upgrade my 701 to the imprint or not.
> 
> Seams like you cant really modify to much on your own from what I've read so far.. friends gonna call the alpine rep tom and figure it out.


???? Upgrade.....NOT!


Bikinpunk,


Thanks for the pics and info.. replacing my w200 thurs.


----------



## ErinH

I got my optical cable in today from Vance Electronics. $73 shipped. Took it about 4 days just to be sent out since they don't keep it in stock.
I'll put up some pictures tonight.


----------



## Miska

bikinpunk said:


> I got my optical cable in today from Vance Electronics. $73 shipped. Took it about 4 days just to be sent out since they don't keep it in stock.
> I'll put up some pictures tonight.



I don't think this has been asked yet.....

With the usb input (hard drive / thumb drive)can you listen to songs and browse the play list at the same time. Like you can with the Ipod
Does the audio coming from the usb input use the optical or AInet cable to deliver signal to the H701??


----------



## tvrvic

BigRed said:


> so can you use the old 1st gen blackbird with this unit as well?


I just got my W505 last week and yes the Blackbird 1 and dock works with it.


----------



## BurntCircuits

Will the USB play wav files?


----------



## ErinH

BurntCircuits said:


> Will the USB play wav files?


Yes.

The ones I have shown in my tutorial are all .wav files.


----------



## ErinH

Miska said:


> I don't think this has been asked yet.....
> 
> With the usb input (hard drive / thumb drive)can you listen to songs and browse the play list at the same time. Like you can with the Ipod
> Does the audio coming from the usb input use the optical or AInet cable to deliver signal to the H701??


You can browse while playing music. Matter of fact, when I plugged my usb in, the songs started playing right away. I was scrolling while the first song was playing.

Don't know about optical/analog for USB. I doubt you could send that info via optical, but you never know.


----------



## ssmith100

Just to let everyone know, I just ordered two IVA-W505's (one to replace my W205 and one for the wife's car) from DimensionAudio.com for $849.99 each. They are also an authorized Alpine dealer so any problems and you send it back to them for up to one year for repair or replacement.

Shane


----------



## ErinH

ssmith100 said:


> They are also an authorized Alpine dealer so any problems and you send it back to them for up to one year for repair or replacement.
> 
> Shane


They are not. This is directly from the ad (link to page):


dimensionaudio.com said:


> Dimension Audio is not directly affiliated with, nor licensed by the product manufacturer. All product names and company logos mentioned herein are the trademarks of their respective owners.


----------



## ssmith100

Bikinpunk,

Ok, let me rephrase. For one year they will repair or replace through the manufacturer whatever equipment you purchase. There is not another e-bay dealer for Alpine that will do that. He confirmed that with me over the phone when I ordered. So for the $300.00 savings I got on the W505's and the $179.00 dollar savings I got on the RSE-2 Flip down it was worth it for me. I've been buying Alpine equipment for over 20 years and the only thing I have ever had happen was something DOA out of the box. In there case they will replace up to 30 days from purchase.

Shane


----------



## Kenny_Cox

maybe I overlooked it, and its not on alpines site yet, but what's the preamp voltage on the outputs? traditional 2 volts like the 205 or did the bump them up a little bit?

EDIT: NVM, I looked it up on crutchfield, should've just done that in the first place. Good review, how do you like it so far(now that you've had it a few days?)


----------



## ErinH

ssmith100 said:


> Bikinpunk,
> 
> Ok, let me rephrase. For one year they will repair or replace through the manufacturer whatever equipment you purchase. There is not another e-bay dealer for Alpine that will do that. He confirmed that with me over the phone when I ordered. *So for the $300.00 savings I got on the W505*'s and the $179.00 dollar savings I got on the RSE-2 Flip down it was worth it for me. I've been buying Alpine equipment for over 20 years and the only thing I have ever had happen was something DOA out of the box. In there case they will replace up to 30 days from purchase.
> 
> Shane


All is well. I was just letting you know that you can't expect Alpine to warranty the item. 

Where did you save $300 on the w505 at though?...


----------



## ErinH

Kenny_Cox said:


> maybe I overlooked it, and its not on alpines site yet, but what's the preamp voltage on the outputs? traditional 2 volts like the 205 or did the bump them up a little bit?


2 volts, IIRC.


----------



## ssmith100

Bikinpunk,

W505 Crutchfield $999.99, Online $849.95 and I bought two.

RSE2 Crutchfield $699.99, Online $519.95. Shipping for all was $28.00

I will say this too. When I called and talked to them and asked if they were an authorized online Alpine dealer.........he said they were.

Shane


----------



## notacop

Can anyone comment on the sirius tuner functionality?


I like the sound of how it can pause radio to catch back up, also being able to setup notification for when a certain artist comes on (even if on a different channel) sounds pretty awesome too. Just wanted to see if it was as good as it sounds.


----------



## ErinH

ssmith100 said:


> I will say this too. When I called and talked to them and asked if they were an authorized online Alpine dealer.........he said they were.
> 
> Shane


That's cool. I just don't understand why they would say that on their page, then.


----------



## Bollwerk

ssmith100 said:


> Bikinpunk,
> 
> I will say this too. When I called and talked to them and asked if they were an authorized online Alpine dealer.........he said they were.
> 
> Shane


Not trying to rain on your parade, but many places claim to be authorized online retailers, when in fact they are not. If you check Alpine's site http://www.alpine-usa.com/US-en/support/ and click on "Locate a Dealer", then search for online retailers, you will notice that the place is NOT on the list. It's possible that Alpine's list may not be up to date, but you'd have to call Alpine to find out. It is the manufacturer that determines if the shop is authorized to sell online or not. Caveat Emptor.


----------



## Bollwerk

There seems to be some question of sound quality for an ipod through the 422i cable (analog) vs the USB connection (digital?). Has anyone with a 505 done any comparison testing with some lossless audio on their ipod?


----------



## ErinH

I did wav via USB, and have the same songs on my ipod. Can't tell a difference. Wasn't really listening for one, but honestly, I can't imagine it being drastic enough to notice. 

But, I only have the ai-net cable atm. If the USB sound is transmitted digitally (ie: optical), which I doubt, then you might have a difference in sound quality. But, I imagine usb is transmitted via ai-net cable, and if that's the case, I would be surprised if anyone without 'golden ears' noticed a difference in a wav file between usb & ipod.


----------



## SSSnake

I would be more surprised if the USB interface was analog. It uses the same USB connection to interface with a computer. That interface is definitely digital.


----------



## ErinH

SSSnake said:


> I would be more surprised if the USB interface was analog. It uses the same USB connection to interface with a computer. That interface is definitely digital.


I know the interface is digital. I just don't know if the _signal out_ could be transmitted digitally. The ipod isn't but it seems it's a digital connection.


----------



## SSSnake

There seems to be more work to translate the digital out from the USB to Alpine HU signal to an analog out then there would be to translate it to digital for TOSLINK transmission to your 701. But who knows...

One easy way to find out turn on the optical out and see if you get the red light


----------



## ErinH

SSSnake said:


> There seems to be more work to translate the digital out from the USB to Alpine HU signal to an analog out then there would be to translate it to digital for TOSLINK transmission to your 701. But who knows...
> 
> One easy way to find out turn on the optical out and see if you get the red light


I'll give it a go sometime next week and let you guys know.


----------



## braves6117

Bikini punk....your review kicks ass!! almost as much as your avatar...


----------



## ssmith100

Bikinpunk,

Need a favor. Can you look in your owners manual and tell me how big the chassis is to this thing. I had a custom metal mount made for my W205 and if the chassis is bigger than the W205 I'm going to have to do some modifications. I looked all over the net and couldn't find the size of this thing.

Thanks,
Shane


----------



## ssmith100

Bikinpunk,

Nevermind bro, alpine finally put the W505 on there website. It looks like it's the exact same size except for the depth. Man that's a relief. 

Shane


----------



## calponte

ssmith100 said:


> Bikinpunk,
> 
> Need a favor. Can you look in your owners manual and tell me how big the chassis is to this thing. I had a custom metal mount made for my W205 and if the chassis is bigger than the W205 I'm going to have to do some modifications. I looked all over the net and couldn't find the size of this thing.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shane


That picture looks funny as hell. Looks like you have a dashboard attached to your wall.


----------



## kau_999

aww great....i just bought w200 a couple months ago. w505 so sweet....
BTW... can i play ipod video on my w200 using the same cable that's provided with the w505?


----------



## ErinH

nope. w200 will not play video without an add-on box.


----------



## aranthop

Fantastic review for an equally nice HU. Too bad it can't fit in my A4 B5. Would you know if the IVA-d106 has the same features as the W505?


----------



## kau_999

bikinpunk said:


> nope. w200 will not play video without an add-on box.


bummer.....i don't see the add-on box on the alpine site. where can i get it? anyways....nice review on the 505


----------



## quality_sound

aranthop said:


> Fantastic review for an equally nice HU. Too bad it can't fit in my A4 B5. Would you know if the IVA-d106 has the same features as the W505?



I'm pretty sure you can with a little work. It was easier on my B5 Passat because the B5.5 was a double din so all it took was the new fascia and some dremel work but I think it's still doable on an A4.


----------



## quality_sound

kau_999 said:


> bummer.....i don't see the add-on box on the alpine site. where can i get it? anyways....nice review on the 505


http://www.alpine-usa.com/US-en/products/product_acc.php?model=KCE-415i


----------



## quality_sound

Erin,

One thing I noticed, the reverse lead on the HU in that group of four wires that are hardwired in seems to either be dual function or for the back-up camera alone. I prewired it from my PAC C2R-VW and when I put the car inreverse it switched to the rear camera input. I haven't tested it with navi to see if it's used for that as well.


----------



## kau_999

quality_sound said:


> http://www.alpine-usa.com/US-en/products/product_acc.php?model=KCE-415i


can I control it using my w200? n can I still use my hi-speed connection? TIA


----------



## quality_sound

kau_999 said:


> can I control it using my w200? n can I still use my hi-speed connection? TIA



I don't know, I don't own one. You'd have to click on the link to the manual and read it to see. There IS a member here that has one but I can't remember who. A search would probably find out pretty quickly though.


----------



## alleng

I just finished installing my IVA-W505 and have a few things.

I have a iPod Touch and it will play music just fine but it will not play videos on usb connection. The menu for music and video shows but nothing happens when I click on music. I called Alpine and was told that I needed a firmware update for the iPod or iPhone. I have version 1.1.3. I am going to try 1.1.4 but I don't think it will help. It probably needs the 1.2 firmware that is coming out in june.

The iPod also works with a apple dock, so I can now mount it in my car. My old d300 would not even see the ipod with a dock.

The disc covers displayed on the unit look very pixelated to me, but they dont on my computer. Anyone else notice this?

XM tuner does work on the 505. I used the XM Direct2. You have to program it on your computer. When it asked me for a model I just put in the 205 cause the 505 is not listed yet.

Also how do I access the media expander settings? I dont see a way to do it, just bass and treble. I dont have imprint or the 701.


----------



## veloze

alleng said:


> Also how do I access the media expander settings? I dont see a way to do it, just bass and treble. I dont have imprint or the 701.


Yeah, definitely you need either processor to activate the Media Expander. 

I'm going to get the W505 soon, and I gonna give a try the IMPRINT first. If I like it...I will keep it. If not, I have no choice and go with the H701.


----------



## alleng

I am looking at getting the imprint processor, but I cannot find the microphone kit anywhere. It appears that alpine is not shipping it yet!


----------



## Jason84

My friends got the mic/software kit at his shop so they are shipping it. But they usually order their stuff pretty early so they are usually one of the first shops with the new alpine stuff. 

http://www.alpine-usa.com/US-en/products/product_acc.php?model=KTX-H100
thats the kit you need for the H100


And one of the shop owners put the imprint in his Evo. I guess it does a decent job with everything but if they had it fully adjustable it would be worth it. So I am going to stick with my 701.


----------



## cletus323

notacop said:


> Can anyone comment on the sirius tuner functionality?
> 
> 
> I like the sound of how it can pause radio to catch back up, also being able to setup notification for when a certain artist comes on (even if on a different channel) sounds pretty awesome too. Just wanted to see if it was as good as it sounds.


The Sirius tuner works well, just remember that for the pause functionality you need to buy the Sirius Dock and Play and a portable tuner like the Sportster or Starmate. The regular Sirius Connect tuner does not support pause function.


----------



## quality_sound

alleng said:


> I am looking at getting the imprint processor, but I cannot find the microphone kit anywhere. It appears that alpine is not shipping it yet!



I'm pretty sure the mic comes with the Imprint processor.


----------



## Jason84

it doesn't come with the H100 processor


----------



## quality_sound

My bad, I'm thinking the H650.


----------



## notacop

cletus323 said:


> The Sirius tuner works well, just remember that for the pause functionality you need to buy the Sirius Dock and Play and a portable tuner like the Sportster or Starmate. The regular Sirius Connect tuner does not support pause function.


Really? That kind of sucks. 


With the dock and play do you still get the same functionality of the regular tuner? Channel, artist and song title for example?


----------



## lopey

alleng said:


> I just finished installing my IVA-W505 and have a few things.
> 
> I have a iPod Touch and it will play music just fine but it will not play videos on usb connection. The menu for music and video shows but nothing happens when I click on music. I called Alpine and was told that I needed a firmware update for the iPod or iPhone. I have version 1.1.3. I am going to try 1.1.4 but I don't think it will help. It probably needs the 1.2 firmware that is coming out in june.
> 
> The iPod also works with a apple dock, so I can now mount it in my car. My old d300 would not even see the ipod with a dock.
> 
> The disc covers displayed on the unit look very pixelated to me, but they dont on my computer. Anyone else notice this?
> 
> XM tuner does work on the 505. I used the XM Direct2. You have to program it on your computer. When it asked me for a model I just put in the 205 cause the 505 is not listed yet.
> 
> Also how do I access the media expander settings? I dont see a way to do it, just bass and treble. I dont have imprint or the 701.


I installed mine earlier this month. I wanted the W505 so I could play videos off of my iPhone. Pretty much the same as the iPod Touch. No go playing videos using the usb connection. I tried my iPod Touch as well but nothing. Music plays just fine but when I try videos all I get is audio. I'm currently running firmware 1.1.4. I called tech support and the guy that I talked to said that Alpine is working on the problem. He tried his iPod Touch but it didn't work either. He got his iPod classic to work. The main reason I wanted this player was for iPod Touch/iPhone *Video support*. Alpine's press release even says that it supports video from the iPod Touch.

Album art also shows up pixilated for me. Not as nice looking as on the computer or ipod. If your thinking about bluetooth, I installed it on mine and it works very well. I love it. I also installed a steering wheel control adapter from PAC. It's the SWI-JACK model. It seems to be a little slugish though. You have to hold down the steering wheel buttons down a bit for them to work. Maybe I need to reprogram the control box.

All in all, I really like the W505.


----------



## alleng

I updated my ipod touch to 1.1.4 to see if it works and no go. Alpine needs to fix this problem fast. Like you said their shipping press release said it would do video from a ipod touch.

I did get my sister's iPod classic to work with video and it looked great.

Also on the album art. I noticed my sister had alot of purchaced songs on hers and when I played them the album art looked much better. I wonder if the size art that apple includes in the purchased songs is what the alpine unit is opitmised for. So if if the art is bigger or smaller it resizes it and make it look aweful.

Also I have the pac steering wheel controls. They also seem a little sluggish. The one thing that is annoying me is that you cant just hit the next button 5 times and it skip five times. This is with the buttons and on the unit. You have to hit next and wait for the song then hit next, wait, next, wait, next!


----------



## alleng

Looks like the product page is now up on alpines site. They say this about ipod video playback


> Video playback is currently compatible with the iPod (5th generation), iPod nano (3rd generation), and the iPod classic.


But the shipping press release says


> The IVA-W505 can control and play back video from iPod classic, iPod video (fifth generation), iPod nano (third generation) and iPod Touch.


Looks like they are backtracking!!!

I hope they can make it work. They must have done it inhouse because why would they ever say so in the first place.


----------



## roland

alleng said:


> I updated my ipod touch to 1.1.4 to see if it works and no go. Alpine needs to fix this problem fast. Like you said their shipping press release said it would do video from a ipod touch.
> 
> I did get my sister's iPod classic to work with video and it looked great.
> 
> *Also on the album art.* I noticed my sister had alot of purchaced songs on hers and when I played them the album art looked much better. I wonder if the size art that apple includes in the purchased songs is what the alpine unit is opitmised for. So if if the art is bigger or smaller it resizes it and make it look aweful.
> 
> A*lso I have the pac steering wheel controls*. They also seem a little sluggish. The one thing that is annoying me is that you cant just hit the next button 5 times and it skip five times. This is with the buttons and on the unit. You have to hit next and wait for the song then hit next, wait, next, wait, next!



-So I guess nobody's solved the iPod art puzzle yet. Anyone know what resolution iTunes arework is natively? Maybe that's what it needs to be. I have a bunch of homemade album art that was dragged in from huge photos, and those look just as bad as the ones I dragged from Amazon or GIS

- I've had the PAC steering wheel control for my Xterra with both a 9857 and now the 505. It is slow-responding, but you'll develop a touch with it. It's about a 3/4 second press of the SW button.


----------



## quality_sound

I've noticed some of my album art looks better than others but I don't spend enough time looking at it to care.


----------



## Devil_82

bikinpunk said:


> I got my optical cable in today from Vance Electronics. $73 shipped. Took it about 4 days just to be sent out since they don't keep it in stock.
> I'll put up some pictures tonight.


hi bro, mind sharing which model number is the optical cable. i thinking to purchase it...


----------



## ErinH

Devil_82 said:


> hi bro, mind sharing which model number is the optical cable. i thinking to purchase it...


It's in the first page of this review.


----------



## Devil_82

bikinpunk said:


> It's in the first page of this review.


yup managed to saw that...do a google search...however discover that clutchfield does not sell the cable anymore. .thanks


----------



## ErinH

google the model #

Vance electronics


----------



## Devil_82

bikinpunk said:


> google the model #
> 
> Vance electronics


thanks mate the google work well....one question. what was the length of the cable? the vance website mention 65bucks. that a good price...


----------



## ErinH

Devil_82 said:


> thanks mate the google work well....one question. what was the length of the cable? the vance website mention 65bucks. that a good price...


Think it's 6 meters (19.7 ft). LOOOOONG.


----------



## BigRed

my stereo shop got 4 505's in. 850 cash with a warranty!! yeaaahhh!!

picking that bad boy up tomorrow


----------



## ErinH

BigRed said:


> my stereo shop got 4 505's in. 850 cash with a warranty!! yeaaahhh!!
> 
> picking that bad boy up tomorrow


I considered sending mine back to Crutchfield and getting one cheaper, but don't really feel like bothering.


----------



## BigRed

I don't blame you


----------



## lopey

Alpine needs to fix the iPod touch issue. The W505 just came out. It should support the Touch. I've been trying to see if I can make the iPod touch work with the composite video cable that Apple sells. I have an adapter that goes from RCA connections to an audio/video mini jack. I can control the iPod touch and get into the video selection screen but I still can't see the video. It came in scrambled for a second but then went away. Only the sound was playing. I think the pinout on my mini jack cable is different from what Alpine uses. I need to check Alpines pinout and try again.

I called PAC about the SWI-JACK and a technician said to try reprograming the unit but to push down on the steering wheel controls longer. He suggested three seconds. Supposedly that should speed it up. I'm going to try it out this weekend.


----------



## Devil_82

bikinpunk said:


> Think it's 6 meters (19.7 ft). LOOOOONG.


thanks for all the info...managed to order it..now waiting for it to be shipped. thanks


----------



## Devil_82

lopey said:


> Alpine needs to fix the iPod touch issue. The W505 just came out. It should support the Touch. I've been trying to see if I can make the iPod touch work with the composite video cable that Apple sells. I have an adapter that goes from RCA connections to an audio/video mini jack. I can control the iPod touch and get into the video selection screen but I still can't see the video. It came in scrambled for a second but then went away. Only the sound was playing. I think the pinout on my mini jack cable is different from what Alpine uses. I need to check Alpines pinout and try again.
> 
> I called PAC about the SWI-JACK and a technician said to try reprograming the unit but to push down on the steering wheel controls longer. He suggested three seconds. Supposedly that should speed it up. I'm going to try it out this weekend.


i did get the swi-jack too...but unable to test it for the moment. hope to hear an more detail review from u too


----------



## ErinH

Devil_82 said:


> thanks for all the info...managed to order it..now waiting for it to be shipped. thanks


Be prepared... it took mine 4 days just to ship since it's not something that's kept in stock.


----------



## Devil_82

bikinpunk said:


> Be prepared... it took mine 4 days just to ship since it's not something that's kept in stock.


 btw u r driving an 8th gen civic am i right?i think easily 2weeks to reach sg..


----------



## ErinH

Devil_82 said:


> btw u r driving an 8th gen civic am i right?i think easily 2weeks to reach sg..


yes, 8th gen. My build thread is in my sig.


----------



## yuuhuu

I'm wonder to know can FM tuner in IVA-W505 able to use in my country or not?
The seller in ebay can't guarantee me the tuner will work in thailand. 

In thailand FM range is 88-108MHz, station will be 97.00 , 97.25 , 97.50 , 97.75 ,98.0MHz can w505 support this? 

BTW the model of this unit will be launch in asea is IVA-W502e in about 2-3months from US. but pricing will be more expensive ( approx $1400 )


----------



## ErinH

only xxx.1, .3. .5, .7, .9.


----------



## Devil_82

bikinpunk said:


> yes, 8th gen. My build thread is in my sig.



same here...but yet to collect my car...seem like w505 cant support alpine amp mointoring via kce510m. i wonder it can support VPE-S431?


----------



## yuuhuu

bikinpunk said:


> only xxx.1, .3. .5, .7, .9.


How about if manual preset station to .00 ,.25 ,.5 ,.75 ? 
,Does any customize tuner zone feature? I try to search W505 user manual but it has an error in alpine website. (http://vault.alpine-usa.com/products/documents/OM_IVA-W505.PDF)


----------



## BigRed

when i picked my 505 yesterday the shop said something interesting. They claim Alpine said they were not expecting this much interest in this unit considering the state of the economy, and it is going to be about 3 months before new units arrive at retail stores again. They basically only brought in what they thought would sell. Don't know how true the story is, but that is what I got when picking the unit up. They had 4 units and all sold in 1 day.

where can i get the optical cable for $65??


----------



## fredridge

bigred what are you replacing?

I am going to have to try out your 505


----------



## Devil_82

BigRed said:


> when i picked my 505 yesterday the shop said something interesting. They claim Alpine said they were not expecting this much interest in this unit considering the state of the economy, and it is going to be about 3 months before new units arrive at retail stores again. They basically only brought in what they thought would sell. Don't know how true the story is, but that is what I got when picking the unit up. They had 4 units and all sold in 1 day.
> 
> where can i get the optical cable for $65??



here the link: http://www.vancebaldwin.com/models/?MSCCALRD60
not much interest???sounds weirds dude..do wish that they resolve this ipod touch video output problem....let me noe if vance provide tracking for shipping.....order mine too..


----------



## ErinH

Vance sent me an invoice about 4 days after I ordered it. The invoice had the tracking # included in it.


----------



## Devil_82

bikinpunk said:


> Vance sent me an invoice about 4 days after I ordered it. The invoice had the tracking # included in it.


----------



## ChiTownSQ

Thanks for the write up.. It is nice to see the menu set ups, they usually can't be accessed at the stores because of the Tr7 not being connected.


----------



## BigRed

I'm replacing my w200. my lady needs a new deck  Give me enough time and I can justify anything 

thanks for the link


----------



## SSSnake

DId anyone ever figure out if the audio from the IPOD was digital? I have found the noise floor using the analog out (on my 9861) and would much prefer an all digital solution. 

Come on Bikin' help a brother out!


----------



## quality_sound

SSSnake said:


> DId anyone ever figure out if the audio from the IPOD was digital? I have found the noise floor using the analog out (on my 9861) and would much prefer an all digital solution.
> 
> Come on Bikin' help a brother out!


It's already been discussed but the ONLY HUs on the market with a digital iPod transfer is the iDA-series from Alpine. Everything else is analog.


----------



## ErinH

SSSnake said:


> DId anyone ever figure out if the audio from the IPOD was digital? I have found the noise floor using the analog out (on my 9861) and would much prefer an all digital solution.
> 
> Come on Bikin' help a brother out!


If you want to demo the h/u give me a pm. I'm in huntsville all the time.


----------



## ATK_Designs

I'm about to pull the trigger on these. Is there any other info I should know about as this being my first DD HU?

I currently have the H701 and C701 controller. So the onlything I'd need is the HU + Special (panasonic) optical cable to work with it right?

Thx.


----------



## ErinH

You really don't even need the cable, to be perfectly honest.

I was talking to Thumper the other night about this. I get no "noise" or anything of the sort, even with a 0bit track. Although it might be good for me to have an optical connection come competition time; I doubt I'll ever really even benefit from it.


----------



## Bollwerk

quality_sound said:


> It's already been discussed but the ONLY HUs on the market with a digital iPod transfer is the iDA-series from Alpine. Everything else is analog.


I don't see how it could be sending an analog signal through the USB connection.


----------



## ATK_Designs

bikinpunk said:


> You really don't even need the cable, to be perfectly honest.
> 
> I was talking to Thumper the other night about this. I get no "noise" or anything of the sort, even with a 0bit track. Although it might be good for me to have an optical connection come competition time; I doubt I'll ever really even benefit from it.


thx, so this is prolly one of the best HU out there that gives me what I need (excluding navi since I don't need it)?

Should I get this now or wait to see if Alpine has a fix? Is that the FW fix or a respin of the circuit packs?


----------



## ErinH

ATK_Designs said:


> Should I get this now or wait to see if Alpine has a fix? Is that the FW fix or a respin of the circuit packs?


A fix for what? 

I don't have a single problem with my h/u.


----------



## ATK_Designs

bikinpunk said:


> A fix for what?
> 
> I don't have a single problem with my h/u.


to fully control and use with the iphone (video) and better gfx album labels? Are those 2 the common problems in these HU?


----------



## BigRed

I agree with bikin, I am using the ai signal right now cause I don't have my "special" cable yet  absolutely no noise. I doubt I'm going to use the other cable at this point.


----------



## ErinH

ATK_Designs said:


> to fully control and use with the iphone (video) and better gfx album labels? Are those 2 the common problems in these HU?


ahh. I'm not too worried about those. If you're not going to buy authorized I would probably wait... but who knows how long you'll have to wait. 

I bought authorized, so if I hear any news on any fixes to issues I have an issue with, I can send it back in. But, so far I don't have any complaints other than the ipod art... which doesn't bother me because I don't have an iPod video.


----------



## ssmith100

No problems with mine either. I actually think my car sounds better with the W505 than it did with the W205. Shouldn't, but I think it does. 

Shane


----------



## ATK_Designs

I see, thanks guys. Now I only need to find a good place to order.  Anyone got some hookups? (with warranty and all)


----------



## Jason84

the alpine rep in this area said there is a problem w/ the 505 and the 701 but its only in 5.1 I guess there is just some noise it makes or something... probably just dead noise.


----------



## ATK_Designs

Jason84 said:


> the alpine rep in this area said there is a problem w/ the 505 and the 701 but its only in 5.1 I guess there is just some noise it makes or something... probably just dead noise.


interesting. Can you find out more info?

Does any owner with that combo seeing the same problem?


----------



## ErinH

I don't run 5.1. Don't know many people who do.


----------



## BigRed

no issues with 5.1, but I'm running the H900 processor


----------



## ssmith100

I'm running 5.1 in my car too and no issues.

Shane


----------



## ATK_Designs

thx for the feedback guys. 

Those that run 5.1, are you running through AI-net cable or the special optical cable?


----------



## BigRed

running thru ai net cable as of now. special cable was just shipped from vance electronics via ups ground. will post as soon as I get the cable installed.


----------



## kevin k.

BigRed said:


> running thru ai net cable as of now. special cable was just shipped from vance electronics via ups ground. will post as soon as I get the cable installed.


Getting that H900 fully operational would be nice...


----------



## rkaliki

hi all, I have a question about the w505. I see that some people have had trouble viewing video off of their ipod touches. I read earlier in this thread that possible firmware updates in the future could resolve these issues. 

Where can we get new firmware for these decks and how do we install it (presumably through USB?)?

Also, I haven't bought an ipod yet (I know I'm in the dark ages) but I am thinking about getting the 160 GB Ipod Classic and just using that as my mobile multimedia "bank." Does the classic work with the w505? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## roland

I have the 160GB classic and it works like a charm with the w505. As long as you use the included USB connector, you get album art and all on the display. It's great...I have 120 live shows, 500 albums, and about 40GB left to expand, all at the touch of the screen.


----------



## rkaliki

Thanks for the help, Ipod Classic it is then. No need for firmware I guess. 

I have another question regarding this unit. When I purchased this unit I also bought the Imprint + EQ kit. Do I really need to consider getting the H701 processor if I want to properly calibrate my system or is the Imprint good enough?


----------



## quality_sound

701 is better IMO but it'll require more work and knowledge on your part.


----------



## quality_sound

damned server errors!!!


----------



## veloze

rkaliki said:


> Thanks for the help, Ipod Classic it is then. No need for firmware I guess.
> 
> I have another question regarding this unit. When I purchased this unit I also bought the Imprint + EQ kit. Do I really need to consider getting the H701 processor if I want to properly calibrate my system or is the Imprint good enough?


I've just got my W505 with the H100 installed last Sunday. Although, I have only played with the manual settings: T/A, Xovers. EQ; all I can say is good improvement from my old unit without processing. I'll try the IMPRINT calibration this coming weekend to see if the IMPRINT does what it supposed to do, and see the end results.

If I was you, I will play around with the IMPRINT and manually tune your system to your satisfaction and compare both. If you are not satisfied, then get the H701, but just like *qualty_sound* mentioned you have to be darn good in tuning w/ the H701.


----------



## ssmith100

Well.............I have my first gripe. Just installed the other W505 I have into the wife's jeep Commander. That junky ass 3.5mm extension cable they give us is crap. My videos cut in and out. Had to secure the **** out of it to quit doing it. The one in my Cady is the same way.

Shane


----------



## ErinH

warranty time... that's why you bought it authorized, my man!


----------



## quality_sound

ssmith100 said:


> Well.............I have my first gripe. Just installed the other W505 I have into the wife's jeep Commander. That junky ass 3.5mm extension cable they give us is crap. My videos cut in and out. Had to secure the **** out of it to quit doing it. The one in my Cady is the same way.
> 
> Shane


Weird, mine is fine. But I'm anal and I zip tied the mini-jack cable to the USB cable every 4 inches or so.


----------



## ssmith100

Bikinpunk,

Yeah, I knew when I posted this that it would come back to haunt me. 

Quality, I did the same but mine is at the connection for the extension (3.5mm) If I wiggle it the video goes in and out. Poor design if you ask me. I tried wrapping with electrical tape but that really didn't help.

I called the unauthorized dealer I bought them from and they said to just box the whole thing up and they would replace it. That's just not an option. Called Apline tech service and there about as helpful as my attorney was from the first wife. PAC parts doesn't have the cable listed yet. I guess I'm screwed for right now. Good thing it's in the wife's jeep.

Shane


----------



## quality_sound

Why isn't it an option to send it in? It might be a crappy option, but it's an option.


----------



## ssmith100

Quality,

Just to much work to remove. The wife has about a 70 mile round trip everyday and she already wasn't very happy when she went a day without tunes. I've also got a ton of stuff attached to it. More work than it's worth I think. Replacing that cable by itself would be a ten minute job, if only it were available.

S


----------



## silkoccy

For those looking to get the Panasonic optical cable to connect the w505 to a PXA-h701 and want an alternative to Vance electronics. can try this website.. http://www.soundcenter.net/store/searchItem.asp
the CA-lrd60 cable was in stock and shipped the same day. Price $69 + shipping

I originally placed the order with vance electronics but they told me that they dont stock the item and it may take 7-10 days, I found this place and had my cable shiped to me in no time..


----------



## quality_sound

Erin - Is the 422i connection any faster than the USB connection? Mine has a little lag between when I push FF/FB or pause and when it actually carries those tasks out. I can't stand the way the 505 handles iPod video so if I can get a faster response time with the 422i I think I'll go that way and give up album art. 

I am kinda disappointed that my D3 was faster and handled iPod video better.


----------



## quality_sound

silkoccy said:


> For those looking to get the Panasonic optical cable to connect the w505 to a PXA-h701 and want an alternative to Vance electronics. can try this website.. http://www.soundcenter.net/store/searchItem.asp
> the CA-lrd60 cable was in stock and shipped the same day. Price $69 + shipping
> 
> I originally placed the order with vance electronics but they told me that they dont stock the item and it may take 7-10 days, I found this place and had my cable shiped to me in no time..



Is this the one? Hard to tell cuz the pic's all blurry.
http://www.soundcenter.net/store/viewItem.asp?idProduct=44


----------



## silkoccy

quality_sound said:


> Is this the one? Hard to tell cuz the pic's all blurry.
> http://www.soundcenter.net/store/viewItem.asp?idProduct=44


 yes . I called and confirmed that it was in Stock


----------



## Bollwerk

quality_sound said:


> Erin - Is the 422i connection any faster than the USB connection? Mine has a little lag between when I push FF/FB or pause and when it actually carries those tasks out. I can't stand the way the 505 handles iPod video so if I can get a faster response time with the 422i I think I'll go that way and give up album art.
> 
> I am kinda disappointed that my D3 was faster and handled iPod video better.


I believe the 422 cable will only support audio. From what I read in the manual, the USB is needed for video playback.


----------



## quality_sound

i understand that and with the way the 505 handles playback i'm ok with that.


----------



## steve671

Anyone using an external hard drive with all of their music stored on it connected to the w505? Alpine says it will work just want to get some feedback on user friendliness.


----------



## quality_sound

There's someone in this thread that is. I'm tempted to get a 1TB hard drive and load it up.


----------



## silkoccy

quality_sound said:


> There's someone in this thread that is. I'm tempted to get a 1TB hard drive and load it up.


CAn you elaborate a little more ..How the external Hard drive will interface with the w505


----------



## quality_sound

Through the USB connection. You should read the manual. I uploaded it and posted the link in the Alpine Catalog thread.


----------



## silkoccy

quality_sound said:


> Through the USB connection. You should read the manual. I uploaded it and posted the link in the Alpine Catalog thread.


I will read it as soon as it arrives. I ordered one yesterday from these folks.. for $729 ..shipped out the same day.. should get it by the end of the week


http://www.speedsound.com/product.asp?specific=jopqeodoo


----------



## quality_sound

silkoccy said:


> I will read it as soon as it arrives. I ordered one yesterday from these folks.. for $729 ..shipped out the same day.. should get it by the end of the week
> 
> 
> http://www.speedsound.com/product.asp?specific=jopqeodoo


The manual is on CD now so either way you're going to need a computer to read it, might as well knock it out before hand.


----------



## silkoccy

quality_sound said:


> The manual is on CD now so either way you're going to need a computer to read it, might as well knock it out before hand.


do you have the link to your post where it was uploaded. I'll try to read on my. Break at work


----------



## ATK_Designs

thanks silkoccy, I ordered from them yesterday. Reseller rating is good as well as their reputation on other forums. They claimed to be getting their products from authorized alpine distributor, so these would covered under warranty. I'd have to check into that. 

Otherwise, it's a great deal. $751.xx shipped for me, and I get $100 back by using the Sony Chase CC for purchase over $300. Made this really great


----------



## Bollwerk

ATK_Designs said:


> thanks silkoccy, I ordered from them yesterday. Reseller rating is good as well as their reputation on other forums. They claimed to be getting their products from authorized alpine distributor, so these would covered under warranty. I'd have to check into that.
> 
> Otherwise, it's a great deal. $751.xx shipped for me, and I get $100 back by using the Sony Chase CC for purchase over $300. Made this really great


Even if they are buying from an authorized distributor, if something goes wrong you cannot contact Alpine directly for warranty repair. Just keep in mind that if this place goes out of business, Alpine will NOT honor the warranty. Caveat Emptor.


----------



## BigRed

I disagree about the warranty thing. If you have a receipt and the shop goes out of biz, alpine will warranty it as long as it is within the warranty period. I had this happen a few years ago, UNLESS they have changed their policy. 

On another note, just installed the optical cable and it works flawlessly. My opinion is that it has a better signal than the Ai net. maybe a db louder in my estimation.


----------



## quality_sound

Bollwerk said:


> Even if they are buying from an authorized distributor, if something goes wrong you cannot contact Alpine directly for warranty repair. Just keep in mind that if this place goes out of business, Alpine will NOT honor the warranty. Caveat Emptor.



Simply not true. The warranty is with the manufacturer, NOT the retailer. Call Alpine and they'll send you to a local repair facility or have you send it to them for repair. The only thing you lose if the shop goes under is over the counter exchanges, if your shop did that in the first place. Mine did.


----------



## steve671

quality_sound said:


> There's someone in this thread that is. I'm tempted to get a 1TB hard drive and load it up.


I tried connecting my W505 with a Western Digital portable 160 GB hard drive and it did not work. Can anyone advise what model HD and capacity that they got to work? Thanks.


----------



## ATK_Designs

That format your HDD is in. Some of the players may require fat32 format on the HDD. NTSC may not work. It sometimes doesn't have enough juice to power the external HDD.


----------



## Bollwerk

The USB connector will not have enough power for anything larger than a 1.8" drive (such as what is in an ipod). However, if you can figure out a way to power an external hard drive using your 12v power, you should still be able to use the USB for the data part, assuming the drive is FAT32 and not NTFS.


----------



## jaypine

steve671 said:


> I tried connecting my W505 with a Western Digital portable 160 GB hard drive and it did not work. Can anyone advise what model HD and capacity that they got to work? Thanks.


Alpine told me that it would only work with a HD that was powered by the head unit, not externally powered. They also said that it would only work with a 80GB HD.


----------



## BigRed

I installed the panasonic cable for optical, and the only issue is on the optical side to a processor, the ears are too big to fit in my h900 so I had to wack them  I rigged it up so it works fine, but wanted to pass this info on.


----------



## steve671

jaypine said:


> Alpine told me that it would only work with a HD that was powered by the head unit, not externally powered. They also said that it would only work with a 80GB HD.


I called Alpine as well before I bought the W505 to confirm that it would work. They told me it would work, and made no mention of any GB limit nor format compatibility issues. 

Has anyone gotten an external hard drive to work? If so can you please specify how you did this.
Thanks.


----------



## GTSpec

Thanks for the review, will be getting one of these soon.


----------



## steve671

Bollwerk said:


> The USB connector will not have enough power for anything larger than a 1.8" drive (such as what is in an ipod). However, if you can figure out a way to power an external hard drive using your 12v power, you should still be able to use the USB for the data part, assuming the drive is FAT32 and not NTFS.



Ok, another update. I took an external hardrive that plugs into a wall outlet and connected it to my W505 and it works. The drive is a Western Digital My Book 250GB external hard drive. It has a power pack that converts 110v AC to 12v DC. 

I assume this drive will work if I connect it to the cars 12v with the engine off. I am concerned what will happen when I start the car and the voltage jumps to 14.4V. I am going to look into an regulated 12v power supply to run the drive. The only thing is that this type of external hard drive is so much larger than the portable. I am also going to look into powering the portable hard drive as well. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## steve671

Ok, I got the portable to work, here is what I did.
I found a USB y adaptor simmilar to this: http://www.pcconnection.com/IPA/Sho...538&oext=1038A&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=7185538
pluged one end into the W505 the other into the portable hard drive and then the third into a laptop and it worked. 
Now I just need to pick up one of these: http://www.eforcity.com/universal-usb-car-charger-adaptor-dothusbccad1.html
to give me 5v and then hard wire it to the car, this will eliminate the need for the laptop.


----------



## wisted

DIVX playback: how does this work? just a standard DVD with DiVX movies on it and it plays?


----------



## quest51210

wisted said:


> DIVX playback: how does this work? just a standard DVD with DiVX movies on it and it plays?


what a novel idea


----------



## quality_sound

Just tried a 250GB Western Digital HD and same thing, just clicks.  Kinda pointless to have the ability to use a HD if it won't even power it or I can just use a bigger iPod.


----------



## GraSox

Hi guys, newbie here.
I'm trying to decide between a 505 w/ seperate nav and the Kenwood 8120 and want Sat radio, bluetooth. and HD radio. I have the iphone and ipod. I don't have the knowledge you guys have so could use some help. Which one works best etc. Thanks for any help, I appreciate it!
Rob


----------



## quality_sound

Don't ask the same question in multiple places.


----------



## mobeious

how is the 505 with controling the 701? same as like a 310 or 105?


----------



## ErinH

Same as the w205. Different interface than the 310. I have plenty of pics of it on the first page.


----------



## dejo

can you gentlemen tell me if the 505 + 701 has left and right seperate eq's


----------



## ErinH

dejo said:


> can you gentlemen tell me if the 505 + 701 has left and right seperate eq's


The 701 alone does. Won't matter what h/u you're running it with; as long as it will work with the 701. 

I love individual eq.


----------



## dejo

my 505 is on the way, not just need to get the 701 coming. is alpine still selling the 701 proc?


----------



## ErinH

dejo said:


> my 505 is on the way, not just need to get the 701 coming. is alpine still selling the 701 proc?


yes. And so are people on the forums.


----------



## dejo

I noticed that there is one for sale, just my dealer makes me pretty good deals and if I can get it authorized for the same money that seems the way to go with full warranty


----------



## steveklein

just bought this unit, tagging this thread for later.


----------



## quality_sound

You can do that with the thread tools at the top instead of wasting bandwidth with a useless post. Much like this post.


----------



## steveklein

Okay finished reading through the thread. Here are some questions I have:

- Any word on when we can expect videos on the ipod touch to work with this unit? Right now ipod touches are not properly getting video to the unit

- If we simply pour music (or videos even) on to a USB Flash Drive (say, 8 GB), will cover art be displayed? Same goes for if we were to burn a DVD data disk with presumably 4+ GB of music. If the coverart was stored in the mp3 file itself, would the cover art display?

- How will I be able to listen to XM? I currently have a Delphi MyFi standalone XM unit and assume I need to buy a product that works with this (and then put my XM subscription that I currently have on to the new Alpine hardware). What all will I need to hook up XM? I have read that the XM device is sold separately but have not found which model number I need to purchase.


----------



## quality_sound

1) Some iPod Touches work fine right now. It might be the software version on the phone more than the HU.
2) It's already been discussed. Album art will only show up when using an iPod. 
3) Unless they have one not on the site, Alpine has no XM module anymore, only Sirius.


----------



## steveklein

quality_sound said:


> 1) Some iPod Touches work fine right now. It might be the software version on the phone more than the HU.
> 2) It's already been discussed. Album art will only show up when using an iPod.
> 3) Unless they have one not on the site, Alpine has no XM module anymore, only Sirius.


Thanks for the info. Here are a few followups.

Album art will show only when using an iPod... but does it matter if you use the USB connection or the KCE-422i cable? Which has given people better results in terms of playback quality, or does it really not matter?'

Also, this is from the documentation of the W505... 


> SIRIUS or XM, Alpine brings your choice of satellite radio inside your car. Add the KCA-SC100 interface for your portable SIRIUS Plug-n-Play device and get automatic Game Alert and Song Alert services, plus convenient program replay and pause functions. *The IVA-W505 also supports the new XM Mini Tuner solution (*sold separately), so now you can conveniently use the XM Mini Tuner in your vehicle. *


I'm not familiar with the MiniTuner. What I've read is that I can transfer my subscription from my current XM radio to the mini tuner and then connect the mini tuner to any xm ready device (aka the W505, the onkyo receiver sitting in my home theater, etc etc) and get radio there.

I would really like to hear from someone who has used this. What would I do with my current XM radio? Where does the minituner plug in to the W505 (I assume it has to be easily accessible since the Mini Tuner is all about portability).

Anyone used XM on the W505/Mini Tuner?


----------



## quality_sound

steveklein said:


> Thanks for the info. Here are a few followups.
> 
> Album art will show only when using an iPod... but does it matter if you use the USB connection or the KCE-422i cable? Which has given people better results in terms of playback quality, or does it really not matter?'
> 
> Also, this is from the documentation of the W505...


You can only see album art when using the USB connection. We've gone over this a few times as well but in a couple of very long threads.


----------



## yuuhuu

The style 1 of IPOD on USB connect is perfect display.

















I just installed IVA-W502e which equivalent to IVA-W505 yesterday. The iPod USB cable are optional and i'm waiting order this cable in next week. I have notice my unit doesn't have "Style button" display on top right screen like above picture, no any setup can be found to activate "Style button". Are this feature relate to Ipod usb cable? Have anyone doesn't connect USB cable and still get "Style button"?



Now I've connect Ipod on Full speed KCE-422i cable and it work well in iPod-2 source and notice have some hiss noise because I connect KCE-422i from KCE-300BT Bluetooth adapter. The Full speed can't support album art display but it can show next coming 5 songs.


Here are my 502e unit without style button


----------



## tvrvic

quality_sound said:


> 1) Some iPod Touches work fine right now. It might be the software version on the phone more than the HU.
> 2) It's already been discussed. Album art will only show up when using an iPod.
> 3) Unless they have one not on the site, Alpine has no XM module anymore, only Sirius.


As for #2, Album Art does show up with mp3s on a USB flash drive. As long as the art is embedded into the tag.

Here is a picture to show that it does work.


----------



## quality_sound

tvrvic said:


> As for #2, Album Art does show up with mp3s on a USB flash drive. As long as the art is embedded into the tag.
> 
> Here is a picture to show that it does work.



Really? How do you do that? Alpine says you can't.


----------



## tvrvic

quality_sound said:


> Really? How do you do that? Alpine says you can't.


Just used MediaMonkey to embed the artwork. I just looked into it a little bit more and it looks like the maximum size (from what I have tested so far) is 500x500. I am trying to find an app that will resize the embedded album art and see where it fails size wise 5x5,6x6,7x7, etc... Does the manual specifically say this isn't supported? I didn't bother to read that far into it, just saw this post and I knew I had seen some album art via my thumb drives before. I'll be honest I don't really care about it, but I am a tinkerer and now I'm curious.


----------



## tvrvic

OK, so it does look like 500x500 is the biggest you can get and still have it display. I just updated all of the mp3s I listen to in the car... It isn't easy to get iTunes to embed the art, you basically have to copy the image, then do a get info and paste it in there. Only then will it embed the tag... From what I read some Mac OS X app will do this all for you, but my iTunes library is only on my PC and not my macbook.


----------



## steveklein

there's actually quite a few ways to embed art.

i use a program called j river media center and i embed artwork in all of my mp3 files. it does make the files bigger, but i have plenty of space. this allows me to have my coverart to follow me regardless of where i am.

i don't yet have this head unit installed, but when i do (hopefully this time next week) i will be sure to do some thorough testing with this sort of thing.


----------



## tvrvic

steveklein said:


> there's actually quite a few ways to embed art.
> 
> i use a program called j river media center and i embed artwork in all of my mp3 files. it does make the files bigger, but i have plenty of space. this allows me to have my coverart to follow me regardless of where i am.
> 
> i don't yet have this head unit installed, but when i do (hopefully this time next week) i will be sure to do some thorough testing with this sort of thing.


Yeah I am aware that a bunch of apps do it, it was just convenient since iTunes already had the artwork, just not embedded for whatever reason... MediaMonkey did a great job, but some of the art it picked was not up to my standards. I saw some pictures of jewel cases on a bed at times...


----------



## ZERO_noise

Looking for CA-LRD60 cable. Anyone know who has it in stock. I have tried the links in this thread.


----------



## sierra4x4

I have been researching nav units for about a week straight now. I have changed my preference about 5 times, but I keep coming back to the W505. That said, I have come across every extreme of review and opinion about this unit and every other unit out there. Everyone seems to agree that the Alpine performs its audio/video functions almost perfectly. They rave about the features, the performance, the touch screen quality, etc. What I am not sure on is the performance of the navigation system. Some people love it others hate it. Does anybody have some first hand experience in dealing the IVA-W505 + B200 Blackbird navigation performance?


----------



## ZERO_noise

sierra4x4 said:


> I have been researching nav units for about a week straight now. I have changed my preference about 5 times, but I keep coming back to the W505. That said, I have come across every extreme of review and opinion about this unit and every other unit out there. Everyone seems to agree that the Alpine performs its audio/video functions almost perfectly. They rave about the features, the performance, the touch screen quality, etc. What I am not sure on is the performance of the navigation system. Some people love it others hate it. Does anybody have some first hand experience in dealing the IVA-W505 + B200 Blackbird navigation performance?


I have used the W505 + B200 for about a month now. The B200 is a below average navigation system compared to other ~$600 systems. The controls are clunky and not user freindly. I called Alpine to find out how to update the maps and they just about laughed at me. They said "We just released that system 6 months ago. There won't be any updates for another 6 months". I don't know what backwoods place they are living in, but North Dallas has new roads added monthly! The updates that you have to pay for will be mailed to you on a DVD. What century do they think we are in?

The nav system that was built into my 2007 Avalanche was far superior. If I was going to do it over again, I would not spend the money for the B200 and I would buy an external nav. I just bought the Garmin nuvi 670 Personal Travel Assistant for my wife and it is a VERY NICE unit (383.97 @ buydig.com). It has bluetooth and TMC Traffic reciver, etc.

If you can't stand the idea of having seperate components, you might want to consider the Kenwood Excelon DNX8120. It uses Garmin nav and has 5V pre-outs. 

Bottom Line:
If the navigation function is very important to you, do not consider the B200. If you just need to get from A to B, it works.


----------



## BigRed

the shop I buy most of my alpine gear from said that Alpine is notorious for this with their navigation items. The reason for it is that they wait until they recoup their costs on the new product, then they offer an updated cd, and a reduced price on the units still remaining to their retail stores.


----------



## sierra4x4

The Kenwood DNX8120 sounds perfect, except for the analog connection with the Ipod, which is a Go/No-go issue for me unfortunately. If only Alpine could resolve the nav issues with a firmware upgrade, or even better a new Blackbird III unit that would be compatible with the W505 and actually live up to its price tag.


----------



## sierra4x4

The DNX 8120 would be perfect if not for the analog connection with the Ipod, which is a Go/No-go issue for me unfortunately. If only Alpine could resolve the nav issues with a firmware upgrade, or better yet a new Blackbird III with performance indicative of its pricetag.


----------



## sierra4x4

The DNX8120 would be perfect if not for the analog audio connection with Ipod, which is a Go/No-go issue for me unfortunetly. If only Alpine could resolve the nav issues with a simple firmware upgrade, or better yet a new Blackbird III with performance indicative of its price tag.


----------



## sierra4x4

The DNX8120 would be perfect if not for the analog audio connection with Ipod, which is a Go/No-go issue for me unfortunetly. If only Alpine could resolve the nav issues with a simple firmware upgrade, or better yet a new Blackbird III with performance indicative of its price tag.


----------



## sierra4x4

ZERO_noise said:


> If you can't stand the idea of having seperate components, you might want to consider the Kenwood Excelon DNX8120. It uses Garmin nav and has 5V pre-outs.
> 
> Bottom Line:
> If the navigation function is very important to you, do not consider the B200. If you just need to get from A to B, it works.


The Kenwood would be perfect if not for the analog connection with the Ipod, which is a Go-NoGo issue for me. If only Alpine could resolve the nav issues with a software update or better yet a new Blackbird III with performance indicative of its price tag.


----------



## sierra4x4

ZERO_noise said:


> If you can't stand the idea of having seperate components, you might want to consider the Kenwood Excelon DNX8120. It uses Garmin nav and has 5V pre-outs.
> 
> Bottom Line:
> If the navigation function is very important to you, do not consider the B200. If you just need to get from A to B, it works.


The Kenwood would be perfect if not for the analog connection with the Ipod, which is a Go/NoGo issue for me.


----------



## sierra4x4

ZERO_noise said:


> If you can't stand the idea of having seperate components, you might want to consider the Kenwood Excelon DNX8120. It uses Garmin nav and has 5V pre-outs.
> 
> Bottom Line:
> If the navigation function is very important to you, do not consider the B200. If you just need to get from A to B, it works.


The Kenwood would be perfect if not for the analog connection with the Ipod, which is a Go/NoGo issue for me. If only Alpine could resolve the nav issues with a software update or better yet a new Blackbird III with performance indicative of its price tag.


----------



## sierra4x4

ZERO_noise said:


> If you can't stand the idea of having seperate components, you might want to consider the Kenwood Excelon DNX8120. It uses Garmin nav and has 5V pre-outs.
> 
> Bottom Line:
> If the navigation function is very important to you, do not consider the B200. If you just need to get from A to B, it works.


The Kenwood would be perfect if not for the analog connection with the Ipod, which is a Go/NoGo issue for me unfortunately. If only Alpine could resolve the nav issues with a software update or better yet a new Blackbird III with performance indicative of its price tag.


----------



## alphakenny1

sierra4x4 said:


> better yet a new Blackbird III with performance indicative of its price tag.


I still find it unreal how alpine can charge that much for a below average portable navi. I think they are banking on people buying the bb2 and combine with the w205 or w505 and hence the high price tag. I know Alpine has to know that people aren't gonna buy the blackbird 2 purely for portable navi application based on its high price tag. So if this is alpine's philosophy, I don't see why they would have a significant price drop if the bb3 comes out.


----------



## GraSox

Hey Sierra,
I'm sorry to be stupid here but you mentioned the Kenwood has an analog connection with the ipod...........how does this compare with a digital connection? (I'm assuming the 505 has this) Does this change the sound a lot?
It seems that some people on the different boards complain about the UI on the Kenwood as you have to change screens more to get things done. It's just hard to justify a seperate nav unit @ $1600.
I'm trying to decide between the 505 and 8120 and just want the best choice.
I'm using an iphone and want to get a new ipod.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Booger

BB2 has Bluetooth included as well...

I love mine! 

I have also tried TomTom and the Alpine is a lot more friendly to type in directions and also faster.


----------



## quality_sound

GraSox said:


> Hey Sierra,
> I'm sorry to be stupid here but you mentioned the Kenwood has an analog connection with the ipod...........how does this compare with a digital connection? (I'm assuming the 505 has this) Does this change the sound a lot?
> It seems that some people on the different boards complain about the UI on the Kenwood as you have to change screens more to get things done. It's just hard to justify a seperate nav unit @ $1600.
> I'm trying to decide between the 505 and 8120 and just want the best choice.
> I'm using an iphone and want to get a new ipod.
> Thanks for your help!



THe only HUs on the market with a digital connection to an iPod are the Alpine iDA-series HUs. Everything else, including the W505, is analog.

If you're worried more about the navi and the cost, get the Kenwood but I would HIGHLY recommend using one in a store first. The Alpine is a better sounding unit IMO though.


----------



## sierra4x4

GraSox said:


> Hey Sierra,
> I'm sorry to be stupid here but you mentioned the Kenwood has an analog connection with the ipod...........how does this compare with a digital connection? (I'm assuming the 505 has this) Does this change the sound a lot?
> It seems that some people on the different boards complain about the UI on the Kenwood as you have to change screens more to get things done. It's just hard to justify a seperate nav unit @ $1600.
> I'm trying to decide between the 505 and 8120 and just want the best choice.
> I'm using an iphone and want to get a new ipod.
> Thanks for your help!


 GraSoxx, if a headunit has a digital connection with the Ipod, that means all the decoding of the music files is performed inside the headunit. In the case of the Alpine, that means that the decoding is left to the 24-bit DAC, which in and of itself is an SQ machine. An analog connection means the Ipod's internal decoder reads the music file converting the digital information to an analog wave signal and sending it to the internal amplifier, which then outputs an analog signal which is intended to drive a speaker.
This sound wave must then pass through the headunit's various sound processing systems, encountering assorted resistances and interferences as it encounters different connections and circuit elements. Arguably, this analog path allows the signal to become slightly degraded and to pickup noise before it is outputted to your speakers/amps. Delaying the digital-analog conversions helps conserve the signal in as close to its pure form as possible.
For most people however, the quality loss in an analog connection is negligible and in some cases impossible to notice. I don't even know if I would notice the difference between the connection types, but for some reason I have decided i want the digital connection anyhow.
That said, I wasn't aware that alpine was the ONLY headunit with a pure digital Ipod connection as quality_sound posted. However, I am almost positive that the W505 has a digital connection. 

http://www.alpine-usa.com/US-en/products/product.php?model=IVA-W505


> Forget the days of Analogue audio, with USB your music is kept in digital format throughout the entire process, and the 24bit DAC means you can enjoy the best in sound quality with the IVA-W505.


----------



## Miska

Anybody else having problems with the ipod *video* cord being bad.

When i installed it I was having fuzzy picture problem so i checked connections and found if you really push the connections together it cleared up. Well it worked fine for a few days, now I have a black screen with sound when playing video's.


----------



## jaypine

sierra4x4 said:


> GraSoxx, if a headunit has a digital connection with the Ipod, that means all the decoding of the music files is performed inside the headunit. In the case of the Alpine, that means that the decoding is left to the 24-bit DAC, which in and of itself is an SQ machine. An analog connection means the Ipod's internal decoder reads the music file converting the digital information to an analog wave signal and sending it to the internal amplifier, which then outputs an analog signal which is intended to drive a speaker.
> This sound wave must then pass through the headunit's various sound processing systems, encountering assorted resistances and interferences as it encounters different connections and circuit elements. Arguably, this analog path allows the signal to become slightly degraded and to pickup noise before it is outputted to your speakers/amps. Delaying the digital-analog conversions helps conserve the signal in as close to its pure form as possible.
> For most people however, the quality loss in an analog connection is negligible and in some cases impossible to notice. I don't even know if I would notice the difference between the connection types, but for some reason I have decided i want the digital connection anyhow.
> That said, I wasn't aware that alpine was the ONLY headunit with a pure digital Ipod connection as quality_sound posted. However, I am almost positive that the W505 has a digital connection.
> 
> http://www.alpine-usa.com/US-en/products/product.php?model=IVA-W505


I believe the digital is only for the CD and DVD. The Ipod is analog through the ainet.


----------



## sierra4x4

Due to the apparent mediocrity of the Blackbird II Nav system, has anybody considered using a fixed navigation system with an RGB connection to the W505? Alpine has there own high end unit, the NVE-N872A. This thing is pretty expensive, but the W505 also seems to support some of the older discontinued units that you could get for cheaper.


----------



## jaypine

sierra4x4 said:


> Due to the apparent mediocrity of the Blackbird II Nav system, has anybody considered using a fixed navigation system with an RGB connection to the W505? Alpine has there own high end unit, the NVE-N872A. This thing is pretty expensive, but the W505 also seems to support some of the older discontinued units that you could get for cheaper.


Examples?


----------



## ZERO_noise

sierra4x4 said:


> Due to the apparent mediocrity of the Blackbird II Nav system, has anybody considered using a fixed navigation system with an RGB connection to the W505? Alpine has there own high end unit, the NVE-N872A. This thing is pretty expensive, but the W505 also seems to support some of the older discontinued units that you could get for cheaper.


Considering the reviews at Crutchfield even the Alpine "high end" nav system could use improvement..
http://www.crutchfield.com/App/Product/Item/Main.aspx?i=500NVEN872&tp=147&tab=review


----------



## quality_sound

jaypine said:


> I believe the digital is only for the CD and DVD. The Ipod is analog through the ainet.


There are two inputs for iPod on the W505, USB and an iPod specific input. You don't touch Ai-Net for iPod.


----------



## quality_sound

ZERO_noise said:


> Considering the reviews at Crutchfield even the Alpine "high end" nav system could use improvement..
> http://www.crutchfield.com/App/Product/Item/Main.aspx?i=500NVEN872&tp=147&tab=review


I didn't know the 872 was out. I used the 852 and it rocks.


----------



## jaypine

quality_sound said:


> There are two inputs for iPod on the W505, USB and an iPod specific input. You don't touch Ai-Net for iPod.


I have an H701. I was thinking ainet from the headunit to the processor.


----------



## steveklein

yeah i've read enough reviews about how crappy the blackbird II is to really turn me off from spending $500 on it.

like mentioned earlier... is there a way to somehow use the RGB input on the W505 to display navigation from a different standalone unit on the W505? That could be heaven...if it works...


----------



## Dougie085

I don't know if any of you have the GPS unit that goes with this headunit. If you do I was wondering if I could get some Pics of the interface and possibly some words on how well it works? I'm considering either getting the 505 or 205 and the Nav unit along with the H701 processor.


----------



## ZERO_noise

Dougie085 said:


> I don't know if any of you have the GPS unit that goes with this headunit. If you do I was wondering if I could get some Pics of the interface and possibly some words on how well it works? I'm considering either getting the 505 or 205 and the Nav unit along with the H701 processor.


Page 19 of this thread...
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35852&page=19


----------



## Booger

Sierra,

I can help you save money in Baton Rouge for the Alpine items...

I sent you a PM but you never reliped.


----------



## starboy869

steveklein said:


> yeah i've read enough reviews about how crappy the blackbird II is to really turn me off from spending $500 on it.
> 
> like mentioned earlier... is there a way to somehow use the RGB input on the W505 to display navigation from a different standalone unit on the W505? That could be heaven...if it works...



same here


----------



## Dougie085

Does the Alpine advanced DVD nav unit work with the W505 and W205? I'm talking about the NVE-N872A. It's a bit pricey but if it worked that much better then maybe.... The reason I want the alpine was because of the audio stuff but I would like a Nav unit thats built into the HU.


----------



## steveklein

Dougie085 said:


> Does the Alpine advanced DVD nav unit work with the W505 and W205? I'm talking about the NVE-N872A. It's a bit pricey but if it worked that much better then maybe.... The reason I want the alpine was because of the audio stuff but I would like a Nav unit thats built into the HU.


almost positive it does work. check the pdf on alpine's site of the 505 and 205 to verify though.

i'm also looking at this option now. really, really, really don't want to spend this kind of money on navigation though.


----------



## Dougie085

Yeah but I'm wondering if it works that much better and it integrates well then might be worth it... I was trying to see if I could find a street price somewhere but I haven't found anything.


----------



## Dougie085

Just found this on Ebay I can't buy it right now but no reasons someone else shouldn't if they want  

http://cgi.ebay.com/Alpine-NVE-N872A-Car-GPS-Receiver_W0QQitemZ120265033080QQcmdZViewItem


Other then that I found it online at AudioVideo Dimension for 1299.


----------



## ZERO_noise

I just hooked up my H100 to my W505. I tried to tune it manually first. I spent a couple of hours and got pretty good sound. I then hooked up the tuning kit and put the mic on a camera tripod at ear level in all the positions that were shown on the laptop. After all positions (6) were processed I uploaded the data to the HU. The sound is EXCELLENT, but the volume is lower. Anyone know why?

H100 TIP: After you install Sound Manager AND the USB drivers on your laptop, the program will not start unless the USB is connected AND the microphone is plugged in. Otherwise you will get an error not listed in the manual. (port error)


----------



## smooth72

Never mind found problem, Called Alpine great customer service.


----------



## Bollwerk

Dougie085 said:


> Yeah but I'm wondering if it works that much better and it integrates well then might be worth it... I was trying to see if I could find a street price somewhere but I haven't found anything.


I have the trunk mount nav unit hooked up to my W200. I'm 99.9% sure it will work with the W205 and W505. I believe they have the same nav input. But the PDF manual should have a section for it, if it's supported. You can also call Alpine's nav support phone number, which is on their website. I do agree that it does cost a lot, but it is soooo much better than the little hand-held ones, IMHO.


----------



## ATK_Designs

Got my unit today. Can't wait to install it. Now I need to search through all these threads for the link to buy that special Optical Cable.


----------



## ErinH

^ Dont' worry about it. Unless you're running 5.1 you won't need it.


----------



## veloze

smooth72 said:


> Never mind found problem, Called Alpine great customer service.


So, what was the problem w/ the W505 & H100?  Please explain if you don't mind.


----------



## ATK_Designs

bikinpunk said:


> ^ Dont' worry about it. Unless you're running 5.1 you won't need it.


I'm going to run 5.1,


----------



## smooth72

veloze said:


> So, what was the problem w/ the W505 & H100?  Please explain if you don't mind.


The W505 would work great out of the back of the head unit but when I plugged in the H100 in no sound. I tried to trouble shoot it for over 3 Days knowing that it had to be something "I" had done wrong. Finally I gave up and called Alpine, he asked how I had it connected and said it was correct and told me The H100 was bad, went by my Electronic store and exchanged it no problem. (Jackie Cooper Electronics in OKC is great to work with) Plugged the new one in and it worked great. I have been installing stereos for family, friends and myself for over 30 years, yes I am old, but this was the most PIA I have done, simply because of a faulty part and my first faulty part from Alpine. It was my fault that I did not call Alpine before. The tech was friendly and diagnose the problem quickly. It did make me feel better knowing that it wasn't something I had done. Here is my install so far. 
www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37729&page=3


----------



## ErinH

ATK_Designs said:


> I'm going to run 5.1,


Well, there you go!


----------



## steveklein

does anyone know of any navigation units that have s-video out (or some output method that could be used to display on the W505 screen?)

Does the W505 have only s-video in, or does it also have composite in?

I haven't been able to find any, but it seems like this should exist.


----------



## ErinH

Has s-video and standard composite inputs.


----------



## veloze

smooth72 said:


> The W505 would work great out of the back of the head unit but when I plugged in the H100 in no sound. I tried to trouble shoot it for over 3 Days knowing that it had to be something "I" had done wrong. Finally I gave up and called Alpine, he asked how I had it connected and said it was correct and told me The H100 was bad, went by my Electronic store and exchanged it no problem. (Jackie Cooper Electronics in OKC is great to work with) Plugged the new one in and it worked great.


This is funny  I had then same situation w/ the H100 (defective). My problem when doing the calibration was either I got an error message or the IMPRINT would just bog down. 

I also called Alpine & the rep. told me to take back to the vendor because he suspected it was defective. I got a new one and BANG!  this freaking thing worked.

So, what's up with Alpine products??. This is the third time I have issues with their stuff. Gdamn!  this is what happens when companies outsources their products to countries with cheap labor & ****ty QC. 

I know Alpine products were the best when manufactured in Japan, but in order to keep cost down & pass the savings to the consumers this "Made in China" **** is driving me crazy. Anyone having issues too??


----------



## ZERO_noise

veloze said:


> This is funny  I had then same situation w/ the H100 (defective). My problem when doing the calibration was either I got an error message or the IMPRINT would just bog down.
> 
> I also called Alpine & the rep. told me to take back to the vendor because he suspected it was defective. I got a new one and BANG!  this freaking thing worked.
> 
> So, what's up with Alpine products??. This is the third time I have issues with their stuff. Gdamn!  this is what happens when companies outsources their products to countries with cheap labor & ****ty QC.
> 
> I know Alpine products were the best when manufactured in Japan, but in order to keep cost down & pass the savings to the consumers this "Made in China" **** is driving me crazy. Anyone having issues too??


What do you mean "bog down"? After installing the IMPRINT my driver side tweet fades out sometimes when I turn up the volume... When I turn the volume down the tweets fades back in..


----------



## veloze

ZERO_noise said:


> What do you mean "bog down"? After installing the IMPRINT my driver side tweet fades out sometimes when I turn up the volume... When I turn the volume down the tweets fades back in..


What I meant to say is that during the calibration process, the program would just do two measurements and it would take too damn long to complete, plus I wasn't hearing any of the woo-ping sounds inside the car, then I would get an error message & failed to complete the measurement.


----------



## BigRed

just took my 505 out and swapped it for a new one. I was getting popping noises on all channels. Gotta love buying authorized. No questions asked. Just gave me a new one. Called Alpine before taking it down to the shop, AND after testing. They said the first batch did have some issues and that if I took it back to where I purchased it they should exchange it  Well, they did and I'm a happy camper. Just thought I would throw this out there in case anybody else had the same issue.


----------



## doitor

This cable looks pretty similar to the optical one for the W505.

















There's only a slight problem.
It has the same conector on both ends. 
It's the P9 fiber optic cable.

Jorge.


----------



## dejo

got mine in and am liking it so far. dont have the h701 yet but did the imprint kit and have some pretty good tuning available without the imprint enabled.


----------



## steveklein

weee

my unit comes in tomorrow, and i expect to have it installed no later than wednesday around noon... 

expect my detailed impressions of the unit, along with its ability to handle XM, iPod classic, and iPod touches shortly thereafter.

for navigation, i elected to just get a garmin navi 760. i love it so far.


----------



## steveklein

so far installation has been one headache after another.

for instance... the XM Connect 2 process seems really, really, really longwinded and unneccesarry. I can buy an XM radio and be good to go... why is it so difficult to get XM on an alpine unit?

speaking of... is it even supported? I've got the XM Connect 2 stuff and when I went to pick the unit, the W505 wasn't even listed, so I just picked the W205. Is it going to work?


----------



## steveklein

i really dont understand the mounting procedure. I don't have any idea what the included Sony lithium battery is for?

i don't understand the mounting positions A/B/C. I want the unit to be flush with the rest of the car, not really protruding in or out any (should look factory)

i don't understand does the silver plate surrounding the unit come off? if it does, i don't know how to remove it. i don't know what the seals are or the pressure plates.

i've got two silver strips with a hole on each for screws but have no idea what they are called or where they go.

ugh, this is so frusturating.


----------



## Booger

Is this your FIRST try at INSTALLATION???

TRUST ME BY THE END , YOU WILL WISH YOU BROUGHT IT TO A SHOP...


----------



## ErinH

Steve, what car do you have, again? You have a double din dash, right? You have the wiring harness, right?

Just making sure you've got the basics.


----------



## steveklein

bikinpunk said:


> Steve, what car do you have, again? You have a double din dash, right? You have the wiring harness, right?
> 
> Just making sure you've got the basics.


i have an 02 acura rsx (base model)

it is a single din dash, but there is a cubbie compartment that i have removed so it should fit a double dash player

here is an image of the interior of my car before i yanked it all out:

http://www.xmfan.com/files/xm4_764.jpg

and here is a thread from an rsx forum where people told me about the double dinness of my car

http://forums.clubrsx.com/showthread.php?t=576383

as for the wiring harness... i do have it i believe... but i havem't gotten that far in the installation yet to be honest. i'm trying to piece it together in my living room and then will drop it in the car when it's ready.


----------



## ErinH

Sony battery is for the remote.


----------



## steveklein

i think my problem has to do witht he mounting sleeve. i fugred out that is the cage surrounding the unit. i don't know how to go about removing it (or do i even need to?) i think i do because it talks about covering up certain holes that i can't get to as it stands now.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Alpine-Cage-Sle...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

there is an auction with the sleeve. mine came already on the unit, and i don't know if it is in the A, B, or C position (if any)


----------



## ErinH

No, you don't need the cage.

I suggest you take this thing to a shop. 
Click "Locate a Dealer":
http://www.alpine-usa.com/US-en/support/


----------



## steveklein

bikinpunk said:


> No, you don't need the cage.
> 
> I suggest you take this thing to a shop.
> Click "Locate a Dealer":
> http://www.alpine-usa.com/US-en/support/




i know it may sound like i am brain dead but i really don't think the rest of this install will be too bad.. if i can figure out how to get the blasted cage off.


----------



## CBRworm

I would look in the instructions. 

There are usually little spring loaded posts or tabs that can be moved and the entire cage will slide off the back of the unit. 

I don't remember exactly but it wasn't too difficult. And you probably do need to get the cage off to have access to the forward mounting screw holes. 

I haven't read the first 25 pages of this review so I probably missed someone else giving this same advice.


----------



## doitor

My W505 arrives tomorrow.
Can't wait to play with it.
W505/H900.

Jorge.


----------



## ErinH

doitor said:


> My W505 arrives tomorrow.
> Can't wait to play with it.
> W505/H900.
> 
> Jorge.


Stay out of my thread unless you have some good news for _me_.


----------



## steveklein

well, i think i'm almost done with the install (finally). headaches were plenty. the only thing i have left to do now is get the XM working. I've got everything hooked up correctly (I think) but I can't seem to find a mention XM in any of the menus (or in the manual; thanks for that, Alpine).

I have the XM Connect 2 and the Mini Tuner and I did the install on it, but the W505 wasn't even listed so I just picked W205. Is this a problem?

To people who have the W505 with XM working, how did you go about setting it up?

Here is a link to a pdf showing that the W505 isn't listed. What gives?

http://www.audiovox.com/Radio_Compatability_Rev2.0.pdf

edit: i see alleng used the W205 and says it worked fine. That's what I did as well. But when I connect everything, I don't even see XM in the source menu.


----------



## Bollwerk

Page 61 of the 505 owners manual mentions both XM and Sirius. I have a W200 and an older XM tuner setup, but if the newer XM Connect 2 and mini tuner is hooked up the same way, then you plug it into the head unit AI-net cable. If you use a processor (I have a 701), then the AI-net cable goes from the head unit to the XM tuner, then the XM plugs into the processor in the "head unit" input. In other words, the head unit data/audio passes through the XM on the way to the processor. I first tried plugging the XM into one of the other AI-net inputs on the processor (like a changer would) and it didn't work.


----------



## steveklein

okay, it took long enough, but...

*MY IVA-W505 IS FINALLY INSTALLED!*

Detailed impressions coming soon!


----------



## dejo

anybody figure out the hd thing. I hooked my 250 gig maxtor up and got it to work once and then cant now.


----------



## quality_sound

Someone said they called Alpine and was told the USB cable won'r power anything larger than an 80GB HD. I tried a 250GB Western Digital and it wouldn't spin up, just click.


----------



## dejo

mine did one time with the usb cigarette lighter adaptor, but wont do it again. also tried with a 100 gig and same thing. am going to piddle more when I get time.


----------



## steveklein

Some Initial Impressions

- XM, iPod, CD, DVD, AM/FM, wow this is pretty
- My XM presets won't save? I set them, then when I power down the unit they are all reset. Things like FM presets and the clock are not resetting.
- TR-7 passthrough works 
- Quality of video is very, very high from DVD disks
- Quality of coverart displayed, not so much. What is the ideal resolution to embed them in so the coverart shows up as pretty as possible on the W505? I've heard that if it's too large it gives it problems, and obviously too small is going to be grainy.

I've loaded custom backgrounds, and I'd kind of like them to be displayed in full screen regardless of the source (or at least have the option to do so). They are covered up pretty heavily when viewing them in normal FM/XM/etc. When I go to visual, there are the options "Normal" "Disc" and "Off" When I click Disc (with a background disk in) the background appears for a few seconds then returns to the menu screen. Is there not a way to get the background to stick?

Lots more coming soon.


----------



## quality_sound

Optimum cover art size is 500x500 I think. I remember seeing someone post about that in this thread. Also, your custom background will only show up in the disc source screen. 

I can't help you with the XM as I don't have that.


----------



## steveklein

No matter what I do, the XM presets still get reset. If there isn't a fix for this, it makes the entire XM portion of the unit unusable and will likely be returned. I mean, come on? How could a product get out the door that won't save presets when you turn off the car?


----------



## steveklein

Also, I have been unable to use my 160 GB iPod classic to play videos. MP3s work fine, but the videos aren't displaying.

Basically I love the parts of the W505 that work, but some parts of it don't work at all making it very difficult for me to justify keeping the unit. So far, I'm actually quite disappointed, but all hope is not lost if a few key issues are rectified.


----------



## ssmith100

Check to make sure you plugged the video cable into the right plug. Also if that is correct then you make have a bad connection at the adapter. Mine would go in and out right there. I ended up cutting the ends off and making a permanent connection to the adapter. Mine works great now.

Shane


----------



## smooth72

Your thoughts. I was thinking if you wanted a little less or more mid range or treble could you fool the imprint buy changing you crossover points a little up or down then after you run imprint set them back?


----------



## GatorTacoma

First post!

Can someone elaborate or even better, post pictures of the scrolling/searching interface when using a USB drive?

i.e. a flash drive with say 4 artist folders with maybe 10 songs under each artist? Can you jump around in there while playing?

On my current kenwood I can only go 1 by 1!!!

Thanks!


----------



## quality_sound

If you only have 4 artist folders it won't scroll since the unit will display 7 or 8 lines.


----------



## GatorTacoma

quality_sound said:


> If you only have 4 artist folders it won't scroll since the unit will display 7 or 8 lines.


Ok well Say you have 20 artists folders...

Can you scroll to what ever folder you want while music is playing, and then open the artist folder...

The it will show catalog the 50 songs for that artist and you can then scroll through that list and select a song?

Can this all be done while music is playing outside an open folder?

Also, how does the unit organize the songs? Alphabetically?

thanks!


----------



## quality_sound

GatorTacoma said:


> Ok well Say you have 20 artists folders...
> 
> Can you scroll to what ever folder you want while music is playing, and then open the artist folder...
> 
> The it will show catalog the 50 songs for that artist and you can then scroll through that list and select a song?
> 
> Can this all be done while music is playing outside an open folder?
> 
> Also, how does the unit organize the songs? Alphabetically?
> 
> thanks!



Yep. There's a scroll bar on the left hand side of the screen. You can also tap any point in that bar and jump directly there. On the right habd side you select that artist and then you get to their album list. Album menu works exactly the same as the artist list. Selecting the button on the right takes you to the song list, which works the same way except that on the right hand side is a play button. If you select a song it won't play just that one song, it'll play all the sonds in that folder starting with the one you picked, in alphabetical order.

edit: Yes, music will be playing in the background the whole time. My only beef is if you're using the M.I.X. All function on your iPod and even enter a search menu, regardless of whether or not you actually select something once you're in there, and then back out the M.I.X. function is turned off and it goes back to playing alphabetically from the song you were listening to.


----------



## doitor

Anyone know where I can find the Panasonic optical cable?
Have my W505 in the closet because I can't find the cable.

Jorge.


----------



## ErinH

Check here?
http://www.vancebaldwin.com/products/?CA-LRD60


----------



## GatorTacoma

quality_sound said:


> Yep. There's a scroll bar on the left hand side of the screen. You can also tap any point in that bar and jump directly there. On the right habd side you select that artist and then you get to their album list. Album menu works exactly the same as the artist list. Selecting the button on the right takes you to the song list, which works the same way except that on the right hand side is a play button. If you select a song it won't play just that one song, it'll play all the sonds in that folder starting with the one you picked, in alphabetical order.
> 
> edit: Yes, music will be playing in the background the whole time. My only beef is if you're using the M.I.X. All function on your iPod and even enter a search menu, regardless of whether or not you actually select something once you're in there, and then back out the M.I.X. function is turned off and it goes back to playing alphabetically from the song you were listening to.


Just to confirm, this is is applicable to a USB flash drive right? Not just iPod?


----------



## steveklein

GatorTacoma said:


> Just to confirm, this is is applicable to a USB flash drive right? Not just iPod?


yes. you can load a usb flash drive with music, play it, and pick another song to play while the current one is playing.


----------



## doitor

bikinpunk said:


> Check here?
> http://www.vancebaldwin.com/products/?CA-LRD60


It says "no longer available".

Jorge.


----------



## ErinH

ruh roh


----------



## silkoccy

doitor said:


> It says "no longer available".
> 
> Jorge.


Try this place.. thats where I got mine
http://www.soundcenter.net/store/searchItem.asp


----------



## doitor

silkoccy said:


> Try this place.. thats where I got mine
> http://www.soundcenter.net/store/searchItem.asp


Thanks for the link, but it says:
"Item is currently out of stock but on order"

Jorge


----------



## ErinH

doitor said:


> Thanks for the link, but it says:
> "Item is currently out of stock but on order"
> 
> Jorge


FWIW, when I ordered my cable from Vance Electronics, they didn't have it in stock either. They had to order it, and then ship it to me. 7 days total.


----------



## doitor

It doesn't allow me to order one.

https://www.vancebaldwin.com/webwiz/wwiz.asp?wwizmstr=WEB.SEE&partnumber=4879494

Jorge.


----------



## ErinH

Jorge, you've got pm. Not about this though. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## silkoccy

doitor said:


> Thanks for the link, but it says:
> "Item is currently out of stock but on order"
> 
> Jorge


I called them (panasonic soundcenter) and the guy said that the cable has been discontinued by panasonic and he is trying to locate some being that he has been getting plenty of request for the part. This will suck for any alpine owner wanting to go with the w505 and the h701 via the digital route.. because Alpine is dragging their feet on this kwe-610a cable.

kinda of backwards of alpine if you ask me


----------



## doitor

silkoccy said:


> I called them (panasonic soundcenter) and the guy said that the cable has been discontinued by panasonic and he is trying to locate some being that he has been getting plenty of request for the part. This will suck for any alpine owner wanting to go with the w505 and the h701 via the digital route.. because Alpine is dragging their feet on this kwe-610a cable.
> 
> kinda of backwards of alpine if you ask me


Totally agree.
I have the W505 and H900 in the closet waiting for the Optical Cable.
I'm going to leave the W205 in until I can get that cable.

Jorge.


----------



## Miska

steveklein said:


> Also, I have been unable to use my 160 GB iPod classic to play videos. MP3s work fine, but the videos aren't displaying.
> 
> Basically I love the parts of the W505 that work, but some parts of it don't work at all making it very difficult for me to justify keeping the unit. So far, I'm actually quite disappointed, but all hope is not lost if a few key issues are rectified.



I have the same issues with video. If I twist and turn the micro jack at the ipod it would work but now ... nothing. Alpine is going back wards.


Digital cable..... not available(wtf)
Ipod cable...... Sucks
Customer service..... poorly informed
Quality............ marginal

Only reason why I'm using them its for the processor other than that it would take very little for me to switch over to something else


----------



## silkoccy

doitor said:


> Totally agree.
> I have the W505 and H900 in the closet waiting for the Optical Cable.
> I'm going to leave the W205 in until I can get that cable.
> 
> Jorge.


Try these folks.. hopefuly they can get it from one of their warehouses.. I would probably call them first, before placing the order..

http://www.partstore.com/Part/Matsushita/Panasonic/CA-LRD60.aspx?s=froogle


----------



## Durzel

Hi,

I'm just about to pull the trigger on one of these units - either the IVA-W505 or the IVA-W502 (don't need nav so most likely the latter).

I'm a bit confused about which is the "best" iPod connection to use. On the IVA-W200 which I have currently it's simple as there is only one lead you _can_ use - the FullSpeed iPod cable. On the new one though there seems to be two (or more?) different ways you can connect the same iPod to the headunit.

I have a 5th generation 80GB iPod Video that I will be using, although I intend to upgrade to a 160GB 6th gen at some point in the future.

Does the IVA-W502/IVA-W505 do the same "100% digital" connection that the IDA-X001 does, where the connection uses the headunit DAC rather than the lower quality one inside the iPod itself?

Would appreciate some help/info that can be provided to me, thanks!


----------



## ErinH

I'm pretty sure it does. I don't own the ixa unit, but I think that has a usb connection, correct? The 505 has both ways to connect (usb ipod) or the version the w200 uses.


----------



## quality_sound

It really comes down to which generation iPod you have and if you want album art. Some versions HAVE to use the Full Speed and some HAVE to use the USB and some can use both. If you have an iPod that can be used on USB and Full Speed then the only difference is if you want album art.


----------



## Bollwerk

The sound coming through the USB cable has to be digital. Here is how you can tell...
You can use a thumb drive with music on it to play songs on the 505. Well, the thumb drive doesn't have a D/A converter (but the ipod does). Therefore, when you play music from an ipod on the USB connection, the 505 is doing the D/A conversion (although it would be cool if it could bypass the D/A in the head unit when using the "optical" output), rather than the ipod (which would be the case if you used the 422 cable). Make sense?


----------



## quality_sound

What's to say the iPod doesn't convert it before sending the music to the HU when using USB? Not saying you're not right, just throwing that out there.


----------



## Blackcharger06

iva w502, iva w505 with the f1 processor, damn I'm out of the loop. I have the iva w205 now I guess I am so 1985  I love this post though keeps me up to date on how outdated my stuff is


----------



## doitor

Blackcharger06 said:


> iva w502, iva w505 with the f1 processor, damn I'm out of the loop. I have the iva w205 now I guess I am so 1985  I love this post though keeps me up to date on how outdated my stuff is


Yes, you are "old school" now.
j/k bro
Great equipment on your signature,

Jorge


----------



## quality_sound

Blackcharger06 said:


> iva w502, iva w505 with the f1 processor, damn I'm out of the loop. I have the iva w205 now I guess I am so 1985  I love this post though keeps me up to date on how outdated my stuff is


I'm pretty sure the 502 is Europe only.


----------



## Durzel

Bollwerk said:


> The sound coming through the USB cable has to be digital. Here is how you can tell...
> You can use a thumb drive with music on it to play songs on the 505. Well, the thumb drive doesn't have a D/A converter (but the ipod does). Therefore, when you play music from an ipod on the USB connection, the 505 is doing the D/A conversion (although it would be cool if it could bypass the D/A in the head unit when using the "optical" output), rather than the ipod (which would be the case if you used the 422 cable). Make sense?


Thanks, that makes sense.

To be honest I'll be happy if it just bypasses the D/A in the iPod. I know it does the job but I can't believe it's as good as the one Alpine are using inside the headunit itself. As you say it would be better still if it could offload the D/A entirely to an EQ or whatever, but beggars can't be choosers I suppose.

Have ordered the IVA-W502R and will be getting it fitted tomorrow (Sunday)


----------



## dogstar

quality_sound said:


> I'm pretty sure the 502 is Europe only.


That would figure.... I don't want Blackbird and would love to save a few bucks buying an IVA-502, but I'm sure that since everyone in North America "wants" their crappy nav they won't give us the option.


----------



## vollmi

I have also a W505R just works finde. But i Wonder why Videos from I-Pod allways start from the first Video in the list when i start the Car.

Music allways play from the second i stop the car when i start it again.

greetings René


----------



## Durzel

Got my IVA-W502R fitted yesterday, nice improvement over my IVA-W200.

Installed pic

I'm using the Panasonic CA-LRD60EX optical cable too, cost me £60 (~$120) in the UK 

I'm certain the sound quality has gone up as a result of using a USB connection to my iPod as opposed to the FullSpeed connection on the IVA-W200 - all of the albums on my iPod are ripped in Apple Lossless format.

One thing I'm a little confused about - I was under the impression this unit had Bluetooth built in, but I can't see an obvious way of pairing it to my Bluetooth enabled phone so I can make/receive calls through the unit. Do I need an add-on box to do this?


----------



## vollmi

Durzel said:


> Do I need an add-on box to do this?


Yes you do! I buyed for mine a KCE-300BT Blackbox. Works fine with my Bluetooth Mobile SE K810i


----------



## silkoccy

i think you may need this add on..i know the blackbird II comes with bluetooth built in..
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-W5s20FDjYIb/App/Product/Item/Main.aspx?i=500KCE300B



Durzel said:


> Got my IVA-W502R fitted yesterday, nice improvement over my IVA-W200.
> 
> Installed pic
> 
> I'm using the Panasonic CA-LRD60EX optical cable too, cost me £60 (~$120) in the UK
> 
> I'm certain the sound quality has gone up as a result of using a USB connection to my iPod as opposed to the FullSpeed connection on the IVA-W200 - all of the albums on my iPod are ripped in Apple Lossless format.
> 
> One thing I'm a little confused about - I was under the impression this unit had Bluetooth built in, but I can't see an obvious way of pairing it to my Bluetooth enabled phone so I can make/receive calls through the unit. Do I need an add-on box to do this?


----------



## Durzel

Thanks. Any idea if that unit has to be plugged into the headunit with a cable? I get the impression that it's wireless (could be wrong).

Scratch that - the Crutchfield link shows it has to be plugged in


----------



## dejo

funny issue for me with the w505 is that when my ipod is hooked up and playing from it, it wont let me forward a folder unless I go in the menu and select a folder and then play, then it will let me forward folders from the main menu. happens every time I shut the car off.


----------



## steveklein

anyone have any luck getting XM presets to store in the W505? Mine still won't work.

also am still having problems playing videos from ipods. have not been able to get it to work with a 5G 30GB, 6G 160GB classic, or 16GB touch.


----------



## quality_sound

vollmi said:


> I have also a W505R just works finde. But i Wonder why Videos from I-Pod allways start from the first Video in the list when i start the Car.
> 
> Music allways play from the second i stop the car when i start it again.
> 
> greetings René


Don't know, but mine does it as well and it's annoying as hell. If it wasn't for Kenwood's inability to sync the video and audio I'd probably switch to one.


----------



## BurntCircuits

Anybody having in luck finding the optical cable.


----------



## SQram

Does anyone know if the outer dimensions of the screen are the same as the 205? I have the 205 trim ring moulded into the dash in my truck, so I'm hoping the 505's trim ring is the same size. Anyone know?

Thanks!


----------



## quality_sound

It's the same.


----------



## steveklein

are there settings i can fool around with on either my ipod or the W505 to try and get my video playback working?

it's really annoying not having the ability to play videos that play fine on my ipod on my w505.


----------



## jboz

What's the story with the W505 and iPod video? It looks like a few people are having troubles. I will be buying a W505 because I want to be able to view mostly video podcasts and maybe some other iPod sourced video. It looks like to be able to view video and cover art one has to connect the iPod via the USB connection only. Is this a random problem here and there, or are many owners having the same problem with iPod video?


----------



## steveklein

jboz said:


> What's the story with the W505 and iPod video? It looks like a few people are having troubles. I will be buying a W505 because I want to be able to view mostly video podcasts and maybe some other iPod sourced video. It looks like to be able to view video and cover art one has to connect the iPod via the USB connection only. Is this a random problem here and there, or are many owners having the same problem with iPod video?


i have yet, to date, to get my w505 to play video from my ipod (classic, 160gb 6g) also tried an ipod touch didn't work. really frusturating... but not as frusturating as the xm being unusable because the presets won't save.


----------



## rhefter823

Regarding the XM, on a previous alpine HU I suddenly lost the ability to save the XM presets, while the AM/FM presets worked fine. The source of this issue was a car battery on its last legs. Once I got a new battery everything worked perfectly. I would check your battery out if everything else is connected and working correctly. Also, make sure the XM is connected to a constant 12v and not the switched 12v.


----------



## Booger

Those issues are not Alpines but many are Audiovox and Terk..

Ipod Video is working great on the 505. Apples are famous for sending updates very often and we have a hard time keeping up.


----------



## quality_sound

iPod video play fine on my W505. For the guys that can't view the iPod videos, are you bypassing the video lockout? Stupid question, I know, but we gotta start somewhere.


----------



## gooseman187

Where is your Pac audio TR-7 module receiving power from? OUTSTANDING review by the way.


----------



## ErinH

I tapped into the h/u's switched power source.


----------



## alleng

I have had my W505 with xm for almost 3 months now, been working great except for the ipod touch video problem. I just got my Alpine PXA-H100 Imprint Processor and I put it in yesterday. It sounds much better even before I did the mesurement.

I did run into a major problem though. Now with the imprint hooked up I get no sound from my XM!!!
I do see the channel information but just don't get any sound. I have the newer audiovox CMP2000UC xm adapter. With it you program it for your headunit over usb. The W505 is not listed but every other alpine radio this year is. When I originally installed it I choose W205 as the model and it worked until I hooked up the imprint. Today I have also tried the iDA-X100, CDA-9886, and IVA-D106 all with the same problem. I even took out the imprint to make sure I did not blow it during install and the xm still works.

At this point I am stumped. I have contacted Cruchfield, Alpine, and Audiovox. It seems to come down to the fact that it just doesn't work or the a new firmware is needed for the xm. 

Here is the how I have it hooked up (correctly according to alpine support). The W505 out to the XM, out of the XM and into the "to HU" plug on the Imprint. I also tried it with the imprint before the xm with the same problem.

This is just making me mad. Anyone know how to fix this, if not will it work with the sirus tuner? 


PS: The Alpine support guy said they are waiting on the 2.0 ipod touch firmware for the video to work with the W505.


----------



## silkoccy

alleng said:


> I have had my W505 with xm for almost 3 months now, been working great except for the ipod touch video problem. I just got my Alpine PXA-H100 Imprint Processor and I put it in yesterday. It sounds much better even before I did the mesurement.
> 
> I did run into a major problem though. Now with the imprint hooked up I get no sound from my XM!!!
> I do see the channel information but just don't get any sound. I have the newer audiovox CMP2000UC xm adapter. With it you program it for your headunit over usb. The W505 is not listed but every other alpine radio this year is. When I originally installed it I choose W205 as the model and it worked until I hooked up the imprint. Today I have also tried the iDA-X100, CDA-9886, and IVA-D106 all with the same problem. I even took out the imprint to make sure I did not blow it during install and the xm still works.
> 
> At this point I am stumped. I have contacted Cruchfield, Alpine, and Audiovox. It seems to come down to the fact that it just doesn't work or the a new firmware is needed for the xm.
> 
> Here is the how I have it hooked up (correctly according to alpine support). The W505 out to the XM, out of the XM and into the "to HU" plug on the Imprint. I also tried it with the imprint before the xm with the same problem.
> 
> This is just making me mad. Anyone know how to fix this, if not will it work with the sirus tuner?
> 
> 
> PS: The Alpine support guy said they are waiting on the 2.0 ipod touch firmware for the video to work with the W505.[/QUOTE
> 
> *Maybe this will help..* found this in another thread
> 
> I've setup a system with the Terk XM, W200 and H701 and found out that the XM hookup wasn't completely intuitive. Your Alpine-branded tuner may be different, but some info that may be useful to you, nonetheless:
> 
> - Originally, I had the XM hooked up to the W200 without the H701. As one would expect, the tuner plugged into the Ai-net port at the back of the W200, leaving an open ai-net input into the XM radio unit for a changer, etc.. (on the Terk, it's actually labeled "changer in" or something like that)
> - When I installed the H701, I found out that the Terk XM radio module had to plug into the main input of the H701, NOT the head unit. This is the only way to get sound from the XM tuner to the processor.
> - Next, in order to continue to control the processor *and* XM radio, I had to connect the ai-net cable between the "changer in" on the XM unit and the ai-net plug on the W200. That doesn't seem to make sense, but it's the only way it works. Alpine tech support confirmed this to me on the phone.
> - Make sure you have the switch on the W200 set to EQ/Div
> - Plug your CD changer into the CD changer input on the H701
> - x3 on the optical digital connection. Makes the digital sources (DVD, CD, changer) sound immensely better.
> 
> If your XM works like the Terk, you're good to go.


----------



## tr0y_audi0

Got mine will keep you posted,
Im also installing one in a customers truck right now..

BTW: Great wrightup


----------



## BurntCircuits

Installed the W505 last night & the USB adapter does not recognize wav files. Tried 3 different flash drives.

It does recognize mp3 files. Is there a setting I'm missing?


----------



## ErinH

Did you set the USB input to on?... Meaning is it set to be a 2nd ipod connection? 

Seems I remember seeing that you have to specify the input.


----------



## BurntCircuits

bikinpunk said:


> Did you set the USB input to on?... Meaning is it set to be a 2nd ipod connection?
> 
> Seems I remember seeing that you have to specify the input.


USB input is set to "ON"

When I insert a flash drive with wav files the screen says "searching" then goes to "No Song"

When I insert a flash drive with mp3 files the screen says "Banking" then the songs are displayed.


----------



## IraggiAlternator

Help!!


----------



## IraggiAlternator

I was wondering if you can help me....

Does the optical output have a volume control? Does the head unit volume adjust the volume.


----------



## quality_sound

IraggiAlternator said:


> I was wondering if you can help me....
> 
> Does the optical output have a volume control? Does the head unit volume adjust the volume.


when connected to an Alpine processor the 505 controls volume on the optical out.


----------



## IraggiAlternator

what about when its not alpine? im using a prosound processor..


----------



## tomkapicz

one question about the usb ipod menus. when listening to a song is there a button to return to the previous menu that you picked the song from?


----------



## quality_sound

none that i'm aware of.


----------



## ATK_Designs

can someone give me the info about the alternative special optical cable again? (model number)

thanks a lot.


----------



## silkoccy

ATK_Designs said:


> can someone give me the info about the alternative special optical cable again? (model number)
> 
> thanks a lot.


*
Panasonic CA-LRD60*


----------



## IraggiAlternator

I have 2 of the optical cables if anyone is interested. I dont need them anymore. Im not gonna be able to use optical with my processors.


----------



## doitor

IraggiAlternator said:


> I have 2 of the optical cables if anyone is interested. I dont need them anymore. Im not gonna be able to use optical with my processors.


ygpm

Jorge.


----------



## cimchon

I have this same HU and Im having problems playing video off my ipod touch via the usb cable. When you touch that button to bring up the screen to choose what you want to watch/listen too (the one that says music or video) when i try to touch video nothing happens. the button lights up but the screen stays the same.

now i have the ipod touch set to NTSC and i have 3 movies and 30+ music vidoes on the touch.

do you want my problem is?

thanks.


----------



## quality_sound

turn on the TV output on your iPod.


----------



## quality_sound

IraggiAlternator said:


> I have 2 of the optical cables if anyone is interested. I dont need them anymore. Im not gonna be able to use optical with my processors.



PM sent.


----------



## bbfoto

IraggiAlternator said:


> I have 2 of the optical cables if anyone is interested. I dont need them anymore. Im not gonna be able to use optical with my processors.


LOL, YGPM & YGEM!


----------



## cimchon

quality_sound said:


> turn on the TV output on your iPod.


the tv output is turned on. i use the apple composite av cables to watch movies on a tv all the time.


----------



## alleng

The ipod Touch or iPhone will not work with videos on the W505. The Touch was included in the orignanal press release but it was removed when they put the information on the website.

I have a touch and have contacted alpine about it. They say that it is the firemware on the touch. They said that it would work with the 2.0 firmware. I have my touch jailbroken with 1.1.4 firmware and can't upgrade yet, so I cant test it. If you try the new firmware and get it to work please let us know. 

This is a very big known problem with the headunit, I wish they would fix it ASAP.


----------



## yodafro

On Alpine's website they state that you can play videos with iPod Classic. So I bought one today and it won't work. Just a black screen and no audio. I turned TV on as well. I also have an iPod touch 32Gb. As I am writing this I'm downloading the iPod 2.0 firmware update for $9. I will let you know what happens next...


----------



## yodafro

After installing 2.0 it still doesn't work on my iTouch. Hopefully Alpine has something in the works. I'll be calling them tomorrow.


----------



## quality_sound

Why are you paying for an update on your iPod? Is there something I'm missing? 

I'm assuming you have the video lockout bypassed and you're using USB on the W505, correct? If so I can't tell you why it's not working. Videos work fine on mine. I don't like the way the 505 handles them, but they do play.


----------



## yodafro

Yes you have to pay for the update... I know it's crazy but I'm getting desperate to try anything at this point. Here's the link http://www.tuaw.com/2008/07/12/ipod-touch-2-0-update-now-for-sale-for-real/

I have the video lockout bypassed and I'm using the USB connection on the IVA-W505. I think I've tried everything


----------



## ssmith100

My Ipod Classic works just fine for me on mine. Only weird thing about my W505 is that the clock doesn't turn to PM till 1:00. Does it on both of mine.

Shane


----------



## yodafro

Ok, everything finally works. The place where I got the deck installed never plugged the iPod video "Y" cable in. I have an iPod video 5th gen plugged in and it works like a charm now. What a headache this has been. Next time I'm taking it to an authorized dealer, not Circuit City. Lesson learned


----------



## roland

ssmith100 said:


> My Ipod Classic works just fine for me on mine. Only weird thing about my W505 is that the clock doesn't turn to PM till 1:00. Does it on both of mine.
> 
> Shane


Is that what it is? I swear I have reset the time a dozen times after noticing it's 12 hours off.


----------



## SWEET GT

Lots of good info on this site. I just installed the W505 today..loving it so far.

So just so I am reading correctly. One can not change the background of ipod screen? (The one where its "black"). 

The only background that can be change is the disc source?

IF so, thats cool I can live with it..but they should of allowed us to change the ipod background too...thats the source I use the most.


----------



## quality_sound

yodafro said:


> Ok, everything finally works. The place where I got the deck installed never plugged the iPod video "Y" cable in. I have an iPod video 5th gen plugged in and it works like a charm now. What a headache this has been. Next time I'm taking it to an authorized dealer, not Circuit City. Lesson learned


What Y cable? All you should need are the USB and the mini plug.


----------



## yodafro

It's the USB with mini cable. Looks like a "Y" cable to me 
It works though that's all I care.


----------



## garzasosa

IraggiAlternator said:


> I have 2 of the optical cables if anyone is interested. I dont need them anymore. Im not gonna be able to use optical with my processors.


I would love to get one.. how much?? how fast?? and how do I pay you??

Jorge garza


----------



## garzasosa

I found a cmpany in England (I think) that has the alpine KWE-610A, or at least they claim they can get one but I have my doubts since everybody says on this blog that Alpine has not released it, can aone give more info.... I attach my sessages to this guy:
Hi Joge,

Yes we can supply, We currently do not have stock, but can get them. Lead time is usually 5-7 days.

Please let me know if you are interested, 

Kind regards,

John Pedlow
Car-Vision UK
0870 383 4481


From: Joge GArza [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: 28 July 2008 23:01
To: [email protected]; John Pedlow
Subject: Contact from Car-vision.co.uk: (Urgent)

: 

Hi:

I recently found out that you sell the Alpine Cable KWE-610A, or at least you have it in your page, do yu really have it in stock??, because I am willing to buy it ASAP but it has been so hard finding it that I had my doubts about you having it actually.

Do you ship to Mexico?? could you send an invoice wth a smaller amount (Mexico's customs is a hastle)??

Thank you for your fast response

Company Name: 
Full Name: Joge GArza
E-Mail Address: [email protected]
Street Address: 
City: 
County/State: 
Post Code: 
Country: 
Telephone Number:


----------



## Booger

Alpine now has these in stock for 78.00 dealer cost!!!!


----------



## ErinH

I need one... at dealer cost!


----------



## garzasosa

I can't make the IVA W505 pass sound through the Ai Net... do not know why... anybody with any ideas???

System: IVA W505, Alpine MRA-F350 50W x 5 Car Theater Amplifier , Alpine KCE-300BT Bluetooth , Alpine Type-R SWR-1022D 10" Dual 2-ohm Component Subwoofer , Alpine MRP-M650 600 watts RMS x 1 at 2 ohms


----------



## rockytt

So-I've been reading every post in this thread since it started-my 505 has been sitting in a box for two months while I waited to get my car back and I wanted to be ready. Been reading the various issues folks have been having getting the iPod video to work and thought I was prepared - of course I wasn't 
Good news is that I love the deck! Sound is great (I've got a few more pieces of the car to put back together before running IMPRINT setup) and my iPod works well-except that I can't get video to work.
1) 5th generation running 1.3
2) USB connection working (Y-connector as described above)
3) on iPod - tv output is set to "on"
4) Album art displays just fine 
5) Pac TR-7 working properly (I can watch DVDs with no problem)

As soon as I try and watch a video, the screen goes black and I see and hear nothing-
anything else I can check? 
Thanks in advance for all the help - this is really the last bit to get the unit dialed in...

*OK-I'm officially a moron - got it...*


----------



## khanhfat

bikinpunk said:


> *this is going to be edited, but I'm putting it here so I'll remember to find out*
> 
> *DIVX Compatibility:*
> This unit DOES play DIVX files. I put 2 music videos on a disc to see if it would play multiple videos off one disc. It worked.
> 
> Since some of us may have different methods of burning divx files, I want to clarify how I did this.
> Rip the video however you want. I use DVD Decrypter.
> Convert via DIVX Converter.
> Burn .divx files on cd-r.
> Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm out of DVD-r's at the moment. I'll have to make sure that you can put them onto a dvd-r. Which I'm sure you can.
> 
> *DVD-R & number of songs:*
> 
> 
> *DVD-R loaded with .wav files:*



another thing i can comment as well is some AVI files of dvdrip on torrent can b view on DIVX compatible players as well. I wonder if u can verify that one as well. Bc i own like a 35$ wal-mart dvd player of magnavox with DIvx logo on it and it plays all the dvdrips i throw in there. Some portable ones made by philips can also view dvdrips with subtitle as well.


----------



## Booger

FYI!!!

ATTENTION ALL W205 AND W505 OWNERS!!

Alpine will be shipping a new Navigation solution soon!! It will be a navigation box that goes inside of the double din as the Blackbird does. It will NOT have a screen and have any portable navigation features for using in other cars. 

This will allow a much cheaper solution and be very competitive to all other "all-in-one" solution!!!


----------



## ErinH

^ I like that idea.

Any idea on MSRP, date? 

Might make a good x-mas present. I would think doing this would put it in the $300 ballpark, but who knows.


----------



## rockytt

question about shuffle/MIX play with a 5th gen video iPod - can this be done? Manual says 'no', but that seems to me to be a bit strange...


----------



## quality_sound

rockytt said:


> question about shuffle/MIX play with a 5th gen video iPod - can this be done? Manual says 'no', but that seems to me to be a bit strange...


Just go to page 2 on the screen and press the random button. It might even say M.I.X. ALL.


----------



## rockytt

> Just go to page 2 on the screen and press the random button. It might even say M.I.X. ALL.


Why didn't I see that before?? Dang I'm getting old...


----------



## dogstar

Booger said:


> FYI!!!
> 
> ATTENTION ALL W205 AND W505 OWNERS!!
> 
> Alpine will be shipping a new Navigation solution soon!! It will be a navigation box that goes inside of the double din as the Blackbird does. It will NOT have a screen and have any portable navigation features for using in other cars.
> 
> This will allow a much cheaper solution and be very competitive to all other "all-in-one" solution!!!


Good news, this just might push me into getting a W505. I hope it isn't just BB2 without a screen and that some of the needed improvements are taken care of.


----------



## quality_sound

^^^I hope to God that this new navi option will be able to be used in Europe. I don't want to have to spend 2 grand on the Euro version of the 872.


----------



## psteele

http://www.crutchfield.com/App/Product/Item/Main.aspx?i=500NVEP1&search=nve-p1&tp=147


----------



## 03blueSI

I hope it isn't just for the 505 and that it works on the 205 as well.


----------



## psteele

IDK...if it runs at the w505's native res. 800x480 then the video output would have to be downscaled to 480x234 for the 205. Or maybe they'll come out with another model specifically for the 205. At least it has bluetooth built-in like the bb2. At $299 MSRP it will make the w505 a very competitive all-in-one solution.


----------



## jboz

I've seen some recent posts indicating that the Alpine toslink cable is finally available. I have not seen it available anywhere online yet and not at the major retailers. I have not checked with a brick and morter independent dealer yet. Has anyone been able to purchase one yet?

Also, has anyone heard an ETA for the Alpine HD Radio module?

Thanks.


----------



## spudracer326

jboz said:


> I've seen some recent posts indicating that the Alpine toslink cable is finally available. I have not seen it available anywhere online yet and not at the major retailers. I have not checked with a brick and morter independent dealer yet. Has anyone been able to purchase one yet?
> 
> Also, has anyone heard an ETA for the Alpine HD Radio module?
> 
> Thanks.


I have one but i left it at work they are released....the product number is kwe...something..... Ill have it tomarow....but it is released...retail is $99...unfortanatley cost is hardly any less so finding em on ebay for less then that is gonna be a longshot...


----------



## 00R/T

Hi everybody. I figured I might as well make my first post in this thread seeing as it is what brought me to this site.

I'm completely in love with the W505 and was glad to find this comprehensive review. I've always been a huge Alpine fan, but was really disappointed in their offerings for multimedia/nav units. I had decided I was going to purchase the new Pioneer AVIC-F700BT, but I wasn't 100% thrilled with the way it looked and there are some complaints. The major issue I had with the Alpine units was how much it was going to cost to add all the features I must have(bluetooth and nav primarily). I was flipping through a Crutchfield catalog the other day and noticed the new NVE-P1 nav unit. My big problem with the blackbird was paying for a nice touchscreen, and all the accessories to use it standalone when it would spend its entire life hidden inside my receiver. This is apparently no longer an issue, which is great. I also didn't realize that I would not need the separate bluetooth kit if I bought the P1, so that makes the overall price far more appealing. This is still going to be substantially more than the Pioneer and I won't have the voice controls, but I think the appearance, quality, and features of this unit will more than make up for it. Seeing the IMPRINT unit was just icing on the cake.

So, I have a few questions for you guys, will I be able to use my existing SIR-ALP1 Sirius tuner? It would be great if I can because I won't have to reinstall anything, transfer my subscription, etc. I know it won't have the features of the new tuners but I don't want to buy any new equipment until the merger is all worked out in case I want to go with the "a la carte" option. There was something else I wanted to ask, but can't remember what it was right now, so I'll add that later.


----------



## spudracer326

part number for the alpine optical cable is kwe-610a...havent seen any online yet but they are out there....hope this helps !


----------



## spudracer326

00R/T said:


> Hi everybody. I figured I might as well make my first post in this thread seeing as it is what brought me to this site.
> 
> I'm completely in love with the W505 and was glad to find this comprehensive review. I've always been a huge Alpine fan, but was really disappointed in their offerings for multimedia/nav units. I had decided I was going to purchase the new Pioneer AVIC-F700BT, but I wasn't 100% thrilled with the way it looked and there are some complaints. The major issue I had with the Alpine units was how much it was going to cost to add all the features I must have(bluetooth and nav primarily). I was flipping through a Crutchfield catalog the other day and noticed the new NVE-P1 nav unit. My big problem with the blackbird was paying for a nice touchscreen, and all the accessories to use it standalone when it would spend its entire life hidden inside my receiver. This is apparently no longer an issue, which is great. I also didn't realize that I would not need the separate bluetooth kit if I bought the P1, so that makes the overall price far more appealing. This is still going to be substantially more than the Pioneer and I won't have the voice controls, but I think the appearance, quality, and features of this unit will more than make up for it. Seeing the IMPRINT unit was just icing on the cake.
> 
> So, I have a few questions for you guys, will I be able to use my existing SIR-ALP1 Sirius tuner? It would be great if I can because I won't have to reinstall anything, transfer my subscription, etc. I know it won't have the features of the new tuners but I don't want to buy any new equipment until the merger is all worked out in case I want to go with the "a la carte" option. There was something else I wanted to ask, but can't remember what it was right now, so I'll add that later.




sir-alp1 works fine on my 505...as far as the merger, youll be fine if your ok not having the a-la-carte option, if you want to get that however youll have to get a new sirius reciever pice and the alpine interface box...


----------



## 00R/T

That's great news. Thanks! What I was saying about the a-la-carte is that I would like to buy a new tuner now to get that game/artist alert and the pause/rewind capability but I don't want to spend cash on that now and then have to replace it when the new merger tuners come out.


----------



## BlackSapphire

00R/T said:


> I was flipping through a Crutchfield catalog the other day and noticed the new NVE-P1 nav unit.


Wonder when this will be available?

*Alpine NVE-P1*

*Add-on navigation module docks in the IVA-W505 DVD receiver*

Item #500NVEP1 
OUT OF STOCK Ship date uncertain


----------



## christhis

Great topic--haven't found this much great information on the W505 anywhere else online. I just read all 37 pages (woah!) and unfortunately the problems I'm experiencing are still not resolved.

*Problem #1*

I have:

IVA-W505
PAC TR-7
iPod Classic 80GB
iPod nano (3rd generation) 8GB
USB Cable
High Speed Cable

I can play DVD movies while driving so I know the TR-7 is working correctly. However, when I attempt to play videos via either of my iPods, it acts like it's playing the video (I can pause, play, etc.) but all I see is a blank/black screen. I know both of these iPods are supported--heck even the image on Alpine's site has my iPod (same color too LOL) http://www.alpine-usa.com/images/products/images/iva-w505.jpg

I've tried both cables, however I understand the USB cable should be the one that works--and it doesn't.

*Problem #2*

I have:

IVA-W505
Blackbird II PMD-B200
Apple iPhone 3G v2.0.1

The Blackbird recognizes my iPhone 3G just fine... syncs all my contacts, even shows me recent calls, missed calls, etc. It's amazing. However, when a call comes in I get two buttons on the screen of the W505: Answer, and Ignore (at least that's what I think they say). The problem is that anytime a call comes in, none of the buttons on the W505 work... I can press Answer or Ignore and the unit just beeps at me. None of the buttons work on the front of the unit, either. To answer the call I have to answer it via my iPhone's screen. Then to hang up I, again, have to use my iPhone. The buttons on the W505 just beep at me (including the hang-up button).

*Problem #3*

Same setup as Problem #2. When I am on a call (let's say I've called a friend), he answers the phone and he can hear me through the mic but I can't hear him through my speakers. There's no audio at all. It works fine using the Blackbird un-docked by itself, but once it's docked within the W505 I can't hear any calls.


Thanks in advance for any help and support here. It is GREATLY appreciated. The Sirius satellite radio feature works perfectly, DVD playback is awesome, and even iPod audio works great. Just wish I could have all the features working which is the real reason I bought it.


----------



## christhis

Alpine tech support rocks. I can't believe how easy the answers were.

Problem #1: Tech indicated that I needed to have Video Out turned on. I couldn't find this under Settings. You have to go to Video, then Settings and turn it on. UPDATE: that was part 1 to figuring out the problem. Part 2 was with the USB cable. At the end where you'd hook up your iPod there's a separate 3.5mm connector. Well, that needs to be connected to the back of the W505 via the supplied extension cable. There's a port on the back of the unit that's yellow and labeled "iPod". I didn't think that was necessary, but it was. Once I hooked that up, video started working!

Problem #2/#3: The answer is to turn Bluetooth IN on, and set it to Nav. Now everything works great with my iPhone 3G... audio comes through the speakers, buttons work, etc. My only complaint is that while I'm on a call, Nav cannot be viewed.

Unrelated to both: 

One of the techs I spoke with today recommended I use the USB cable for the iPhone (if I wanted to play music from it), and that the "full speed cable" should only be used for older generation iPods. He also said that the FS cable does not charge the iPod while the USB cable does.


----------



## ErinH

full speed charges my ipod. Maybe not newer models?


----------



## t3sn4f2

christhis said:


> Alpine tech support rocks. I can't believe how easy the answers were.
> 
> Problem #1: Tech indicated that I needed to have Video Out turned on. I couldn't find this under Settings. You have to go to Video, then Settings and turn it on. He also indicated that I needed to plug in the 3.5mm cable in addition to the iPod connector. I still had problems so another tech recommended I go to the AUX mode and play with the NTSC/PAL button and the one next to it (COMP/S-VIDEO). Unfortunately after all this monkeying around my battery died so I am not sure if that fixed it. Jumped truck, still not working--tech support is closed for lunch  Will edit this msg when I have figured it out
> 
> Problem #2/#3: The answer is to turn Bluetooth IN on, and set it to Nav. Now everything works great with my iPhone 3G... audio comes through the speakers, buttons work, etc. My only complaint is that while I'm on a call, Nav cannot be viewed.
> 
> Unrelated to both:
> 
> One of the techs I spoke with today recommended I use the USB cable for the iPhone (if I wanted to play music from it), and that the "full speed cable" should only be used for older generation iPods. He also said that the FS cable does not charge the iPod while the USB cable does.


I heard you can't output video anymore through an iPod, have you checked it on your TV?


----------



## gLaDiAtOr

ive only had mine installed for a week, so bare with me
prob#1
exact same as poster above, cant get ipod video to work


i have the mic on the top of the windshield, would i do better to place it on the steering column?

where did everyone place their ext. antenna?


----------



## christhis

gLaDiAtOr, check out my post on the previous page (37) -- I just updated it with my solution. Hopefully it will help you. As of this moment, everything is working perfectly and I couldn't be happier with the W505.


----------



## gLaDiAtOr

^ i had the 3.5 plugged to the ipod but im not sure about the other end. ill have to check it out and get back to you. where did you place your antenna and mic?


----------



## christhis

gLaDiAtOr said:


> ^ i had the 3.5 plugged to the ipod but im not sure about the other end. ill have to check it out and get back to you. where did you place your antenna and mic?


Yeah, that's just it--don't plug the 3.5mm cable into the iPod. There's a 3.5mm extension cable that comes with the W505. Plug one end of it into that 3.5mm you'd think should go into your iPod, and plug the other end into the back of the W505 (yellow input). Now all my movies, podcasts, tv shows, etc are playing beautifully on the W505!

I put the mic up in the top of the driver's side A-pillar (was so easy to route it up there) and the GPS antenna is right on top of the dash. It's a 2005 Ford F-150--I'll grab a pic and post it later. From my initial tests, however, the placement of the mic seems to be perfect. I'm very impressed, and glad this head unit works so well with Apple products... both their latest iPods (iPod Classic 80GB and iPod 3rd gen Nano 8GB) play audio & video just great. And it couldn't work better with my iPhone 3G. I haven't tried video with my iPhone yet, but I'll try it just for fun later, even though people have said it won't work.


----------



## gLaDiAtOr

christhis said:


> Yeah, that's just it--don't plug the 3.5mm cable into the iPod. There's a 3.5mm extension cable that comes with the W505. Plug one end of it into that 3.5mm you'd think should go into your iPod, and plug the other end into the back of the W505 (yellow input). Now all my movies, podcasts, tv shows, etc are playing beautifully on the W505!


oh, ok, i follow you now. i dont have time to it pull out but you explained it better than the tech advice i got from alpine.(alpine tech support is very helpful though) ill mess with it tomorrow and let ya know. thanks for your help.

does the cable the 3.5 plug into, look like a headphone jack on one side and its black?


----------



## christhis

gLaDiAtOr said:


> oh, ok, i follow you now. i dont have time to it pull out but you explained it better than the tech advice i got from alpine.(alpine tech support is very helpful though) ill mess with it tomorrow and let ya know. thanks for your help.
> 
> does the cable the 3.5 plug into, look like a headphone jack on one side and its black?


No problem! Yes, it's in your W505 box in a plastic bag and it's got a male end and a female end so you can plug it into the back of your W505, and connect it to the 3.5mm plug that you think should go into your iPod (and it definitely does not).

The only thing that should be connected to your iPod using the USB cable is the iPod adapter. 

I don't blame you, though... it depends on which tech you get. One guy told me it needed to be plugged into the iPod. I found out from another tech that it didn't... and in the end, the 2nd guy was right.


----------



## christhis

I would like to give props to Alpine Tech support... they are quick to respond, very knowledgeable and helpful. Give them a call if you run into any problems:

1-888-628-4357

The first two times I called I didn't wait at all (was shocked) and the 3rd time I called I had to wait 2 minutes. Very reasonable... and each time I spoke with a different tech.


----------



## cmk

As an amateur in the inner working of car stereo systems, I have what might be a dumb question. I've had the W505 installed for a couple weeks now (professional install...not me) and I really like it. However, my only complaint is the volume levels. The volume goes to level 35, but I find that there is very little subtlety in increasing levels. Level 1 seems pretty loud for the first level, and by level 3, it's too loud to have a conversation in the car, while at level 2 it's not loud enough to listen on the highway. It seems like there should be a much slower volume increase as you go up, meaning it seems like there should be several more volume levels prior to level 3. I can't imagine getting to 35, as it's already too much by 5 or 6. Is there an adjustment for this, or is it a result of my set up (stock Infinity speakers in a 2007 Santa Fe Limited)? I have to go back to the installer for one more think anyway, so I was planning on asking him, but if anyone knows of something simple I could do, thanks.


----------



## reindeers

Amp gains?


----------



## spudracer326

cmk said:


> As an amateur in the inner working of car stereo systems, I have what might be a dumb question. I've had the W505 installed for a couple weeks now (professional install...not me) and I really like it. However, my only complaint is the volume levels. The volume goes to level 35, but I find that there is very little subtlety in increasing levels. Level 1 seems pretty loud for the first level, and by level 3, it's too loud to have a conversation in the car, while at level 2 it's not loud enough to listen on the highway. It seems like there should be a much slower volume increase as you go up, meaning it seems like there should be several more volume levels prior to level 3. I can't imagine getting to 35, as it's already too much by 5 or 6. Is there an adjustment for this, or is it a result of my set up (stock Infinity speakers in a 2007 Santa Fe Limited)? I have to go back to the installer for one more think anyway, so I was planning on asking him, but if anyone knows of something simple I could do, thanks.




there is a factory amplifier in ur car that is now recieving a much higher signal then when it was paired with the stock deck....the shop SHOULD have either rewired your factory amps out of the equation(most shops charge $45-$65 for this) or atlewast have given you the option for this...its not a hard fix, you just mostlikley got a salesman that wasnt aware of this when highleveling into a factory amp, and didnt know to give you the option...also if you ever decie to add amps to this system, this rewire will be mandatory...even if just adding a sub..


----------



## cheez80

perhaps there's a harness that uses your low-level outputs?

my q45 needed one. 

basically, the harness plugs into the rca outs of the headunit, instead of taking amplified outs from headunit, so you get to keep your new headunit and your factory amps!


----------



## BlackSapphire

spudracer326 said:


> part number for the alpine optical cable is kwe-610a...havent seen any online yet but they are out there....hope this helps !


They are on the Alpine site for the Soviet Union:

http://www.alpine.su/8_38_241_882










A search on the Alpine-USA site turns up nothing.


----------



## gLaDiAtOr

christhis said:


> No problem! Yes, it's in your W505 box in a plastic bag and it's got a male end and a female end so you can plug it into the back of your W505, and connect it to the 3.5mm plug that you think should go into your iPod (and it definitely does not).
> 
> The only thing that should be connected to your iPod using the USB cable is the iPod adapter.
> 
> I don't blame you, though... it depends on which tech you get. One guy told me it needed to be plugged into the iPod. I found out from another tech that it didn't... and in the end, the 2nd guy was right.



ipod video works like a charm. thanks again


----------



## What?

kwe-610a has been available for about a month.


----------



## BlackSapphire

What? said:


> kwe-610a has been available for about a month.


Link?


----------



## jboz

Me too! Where? I have not been able to track one down yet.


----------



## spudracer326

What? said:


> kwe-610a has been available for about a month.


Really? Weve had em for a couple weeks but not a month...and jboz im still working on my boss, ill let you know for sure in the morning/afternoon tomarow...


----------



## psteele

The NVE-P1 nav module will ONLY be compatible with the w505, not the w205. 
Also, the POI's have dropped from 6 million to 1.3 million, according to crutchfield.


----------



## ErinH

psteele said:


> Also, the POI's have dropped from 6 million to 1.3 million, according to crutchfield.


wtf?

In that case, why bother? I mean, I understand 1.3m is a lot, but compared to the 6m most GPS units use, and their own uses... what's the point. Why couldn't they do 6m? Or would that mean it would cost $500? 

stupid. As much as a fan I am of Alpine's stuff, I'm really annoyed by this whole GPS issue in addition to the optical cable deal.


----------



## BlackSapphire

spudracer326 said:


> Really? Weve had em for a couple weeks but not a month...and jboz im still working on my boss, ill let you know for sure in the morning/afternoon tomarow...


What do you mean 'we've had them for a couple of weeks'? This thread is turning into a riddle.


----------



## What?

BlackSapphire said:


> Link?


No link. I'm an Alpine dealer and I ordered one for a customer. I'll see if I can find the packing slip to see what day I got it. Just find a local dealer and have them order it for you.
* Alpine's billing date was 7-10-08 so I had it on approx 7-15-08.

As far as the NVE-P1 goes, I'm sure they just want a cheap way to add nav to a W505 since most people don't want/need a portable like the B200 and most people are too cheap to pony up for the triple kick ass 872.


----------



## silkoccy

What? said:


> No link. I'm an Alpine dealer and I ordered one for a customer. I'll see if I can find the packing slip to see what day I got it. Just find a local dealer and have them order it for you.
> * Alpine's billing date was 7-10-08 so I had it on approx 7-15-08.
> 
> As far as the NVE-P1 goes, I'm sure they just want a cheap way to add nav to a W505 since most people don't want/need a portable like the B200 and most people are too cheap to pony up for the triple kick ass 872.


On a side note "WHat? "you may want to tell all those that are planning on using the PXA-h701 with IVA-W505 and Blackbird 2 they will need the *KCE-900E *Video Signal Converter /navigation interface box... if they want to hear voice interruption when listening to music and not in nav mode..


----------



## quality_sound

What? said:


> No link. I'm an Alpine dealer and I ordered one for a customer. I'll see if I can find the packing slip to see what day I got it. Just find a local dealer and have them order it for you.
> * Alpine's billing date was 7-10-08 so I had it on approx 7-15-08.
> 
> As far as the NVE-P1 goes, I'm sure they just want a cheap way to add nav to a W505 since most people don't want/need a portable like the B200 and most people are too cheap to pony up for the triple kick ass 872.



Do you know if the European navi discs will work in the 872? I'd rather use the 505s internal slot since it's there but I don't want to buy something that ends up being useless when I move to Germany next year either.


----------



## oshann

Hi this is my first post over here, but i have been reading all along.

I just installed my IVA-W502 (equivalent to W505) today, and i tried with my iPod touch firmware 2.0, video does not work. Ok nevermind, when i tried playing songs from it, it work fine, but it will skip occasionally, like short pause during playback. 

anyone have the same problem with this?


----------



## What?

silkoccy said:


> On a side note "WHat? "you may want to tell all those that are planning on using the PXA-h701 with IVA-W505 and Blackbird 2 they will need the *KCE-900E *Video Signal Converter /navigation interface box... if they want to hear voice interruption when listening to music and not in nav mode..


Good to know. We're doing a 505, imprint, 872, XM direct2 right now and had to use the kce-900e for it as well.


----------



## What?

iva-W505 and pxa-h100:
Imprint gave error -2 when we tried to program the "front left" location first. It did work when we tried to program "all" first. We'll see if it has anymore issues.


----------



## rockytt

> and i tried with my iPod touch firmware 2.0, video does not work


Did you hook up the video cable to the back of the 502/505? - common mistake (by "common", I mean of course that I did the same thing


----------



## oshann

rockytt said:


> Did you hook up the video cable to the back of the 502/505? - common mistake (by "common", I mean of course that I did the same thing


lol, i managed to get the touch video working, i think the error is because i forget to set the video output to pal. thankls thou!


but the problem still lies with the music, its still skipping every now and then, i realized its always at happen in the first 1-2minute of song, i have no idea why its happen.


----------



## rockytt

messege removed


----------



## What?

NVE-P1 release will be either Aug or Sept.


----------



## tr0y_audi0

my 505 locked up today,
cant get it do do anything..
i will keep you posted..
that mother was way frickin hot...!


----------



## oshann

no one have the problem i have mentioned in previous few post?


its driving me crazy... its skipping (a 0.5 sec stop) and resuming randomly during song play... (ipod touch and w502)


----------



## BlackSapphire

What? said:


> NVE-P1 release will be either Aug or Sept.


*fingers crossed*


----------



## alleng

What?,

*The IVA-W505 with the imprint will NOT work with the xm direct 2!!!*

I tried to get this combo to work for a month before audiovox (maker of the xm direct 2 ) told me that alpine did not test it with the imprint module. They were supposed to call me back but I have yet to hear anything. That was 3 weeks ago. Alpine told me to leave the xm unhooked, audiovox told me to unhook the imprint. Basicly they did not want to fix the problem!

The problem is you get no sound from the xm direct 2. You can control it and see the station data but the sound is not sent to the imprint.

If you get this to work please let me know. Right now the only way to get imprint and xm to work is to use the older alpine branded xm box.


On a side note. I have upgraded my ipod touch to 2.0 firmware and have got it to work 1 time. I can now press the video button, but I just get a black screen. Any toughts? It worked the first time i connected it after upgrading to 2.0 firmware.


----------



## What?

alleng said:


> What?,
> 
> *The IVA-W505 with the imprint will NOT work with the xm direct 2!!!*
> 
> I tried to get this combo to work for a month before audiovox (maker of the xm direct 2 ) told me that alpine did not test it with the imprint module. They were supposed to call me back but I have yet to hear anything. That was 3 weeks ago. Alpine told me to leave the xm unhooked, audiovox told me to unhook the imprint. Basicly they did not want to fix the problem!
> 
> The problem is you get no sound from the xm direct 2. You can control it and see the station data but the sound is not sent to the imprint.
> 
> If you get this to work please let me know. Right now the only way to get imprint and xm to work is to use the older alpine branded xm box.
> 
> 
> On a side note. I have upgraded my ipod touch to 2.0 firmware and have got it to work 1 time. I can now press the video button, but I just get a black screen. Any toughts? It worked the first time i connected it after upgrading to 2.0 firmware.


Thanks for the info. It worked for a few days but this morning, it showed data but had no audio. We still have an Alpine brand tuner so we'll try that next.


----------



## christhis

Thanks to the folks that helped answer a few of my questions. As I said previously, Alpine customer support has been a great help--I've called them several times for problems and have never had to wait more than a couple of minutes.

Here's the end result, however--my install video:

http://www.truckblog.com/video/TBTV008

(you can also download it and check it out on your iPod by searching for "truckblog" in the Apple iTunes Store)


----------



## BlackSapphire

christhis said:


> Thanks to the folks that helped answer a few of my questions. As I said previously, Alpine customer support has been a great help--I've called them several times for problems and have never had to wait more than a couple of minutes.
> 
> Here's the end result, however--my install video:
> 
> http://www.truckblog.com/video/TBTV008
> 
> (you can also download it and check it out on your iPod by searching for "truckblog" in the Apple iTunes Store)


Chris, great job on the install video. Very cool.

That would be great to work on a vehicle that was that 'install friendly'!

Cheers.


----------



## christhis

BlackSapphire said:


> Chris, great job on the install video. Very cool.
> 
> That would be great to work on a vehicle that was that 'install friendly'!
> 
> Cheers.


Thank you very much for the compliment! Yes, I can't believe how easy (scary easy) it is to get the dash on a F-150 open. I think I'm going to be getting a better alarm system for the truck! We tried opening the dash of my friend's Honda Civic a few nights ago and it was a bloody nightmare!


----------



## BlackSapphire

christhis said:


> Thank you very much for the compliment! Yes, I can't believe how easy (scary easy) it is to get the dash on a F-150 open. I think I'm going to be getting a better alarm system for the truck! We tried opening the dash of my friend's Honda Civic a few nights ago and it was a bloody nightmare!


The 'bloopers' at the end were great. Peter Griffin FTW.


----------



## christhis

BlackSapphire said:


> The 'bloopers' at the end were great. Peter Griffin FTW.


Thanks... that's the fun part of doing these videos!


----------



## BlackSapphire

silkoccy said:


> On a side note "WHat? "you may want to tell all those that are planning on using the PXA-h701 with IVA-W505 and Blackbird 2 they will need the *KCE-900E *Video Signal Converter /navigation interface box... if they want to hear voice interruption when listening to music and not in nav mode..


I will be using a PXA-H701/W505 and the NVE-P1 when it's released. Will I need the KCE-900E as well? I'm thinking 'yes'.


----------



## TrickyDIck

BlackSapphire said:


> I will be using a PXA-H701/W505 and the NVE-P1 when it's released. Will I need the KCE-900E as well? I'm thinking 'yes'.




Several questions/comments...

If using the w505 + imprint, will the audio nav prompts be heard when listening to a source other than NAV? I think I had read this on a crutchfield user review. Will the kce900e correct this - my guess is no, but I'm not sure.

Where do you find one (kce900e)? Nothing comes up when searching the USA Alpine site. Also, nothing on Crutchfield site.... Was planning to buy from Crutchfield as they're an authorized internet dealer (no local dealer near me...)

Pretty sure I'm going to go with the W505 + Imprint. I must have bluetooth so I don't wreck my car trying to answer the phone talk and shift (manual trans), but NAV would be nice too - even a crummy nav is better than nothing.

Seems that the Nav units are better options when you figure the bluetooth is a minimum of 180 depending on where you buy it. for a little extra you can bump up to the NVE-p1....

$300 NVE-p1 - undetermined if its identical in operation to the PMD which many dislike.
or
$500 PMB-200 - portability if needed (I'll probably never use it) and larger POI database seem to be the only "advantages"
or
$1500 972! (is it confirmed that this WILL or WILL NOT work with the W505 - I see some folks are working on the install).. + additional $180-200 for a bluetooth unit or is BT included on the 972 + KCE-900E... But you'd have the "best".


Anyone else who has used the blackbird vs the 972 care to make any comments about them? read the mostly negative comments on crutchfield about the 972

TD


----------



## BlackSapphire

TrickyDIck said:


> Where do you find one (kce900e)? Nothing comes up when searching the USA Alpine site. Also, nothing on Crutchfield site.... Was planning to buy from Crutchfield as they're an authorized internet dealer (no local dealer near me...)


Not authorized but who cares - it's $65:

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_7937_Alpine+KCE-900E.html


----------



## oshann

alleng said:


> On a side note. I have upgraded my ipod touch to 2.0 firmware and have got it to work 1 time. I can now press the video button, but I just get a black screen. Any toughts? It worked the first time i connected it after upgrading to 2.0 firmware.



You have to toggle between the settings for Systems under Setup, and choose the Aux In Level, toggle between High and Low, change the settings from PAL to NTSC or vice versa (H/U) and also the video settings on ur iPod Touch. And after u played around with the settings, you need to choose another video file to play. It worked for me, however, after you off the H/U, you might need to play around again to get the video working, again.


----------



## steveklein

Okay everyone. I'm still having problems with my W505.

The two issues:

1 - iPod video playback. Yes, I have a TR-7 bypass installed, and yes, it is hooked up correctly. I know this because I can play DVDs and video files off DVD-R's without a problem. I am wondering if there is a setting somewhere on on the W505 or on the iPod itself that needs to be changed to get the video to work. For reference sake, it is a 6G (classic) 160 GB.

2 - XM. I believe everything to be connected correctly, and I get reception just fine. However, whenever the car is turned off, all the presets are gone and it goes to channel 1. FM presets are not being lost when I turn off the car, nor are things like the time display in the W505. Someone mentioned to me it might be a car battery on its last legs, but I have recently replaced mine and don't think this could be the problem. Is there something else I should troubleshoot here?


Thanks in advance... I really like the unit, but these two issues are pretty severe and are making using the W505 a real pain. I'd like to fix them asap!


----------



## TrickyDIck

Probably a stupid post here... Seems I read this entire thread on Saturday, and must've forgotten.

REgarding IMPRINT vs. H701... What's the best way to connect the H701 to the W505 if I go that route? Seems I read that the optical cable only needed for 5.1 setup - I am NOT doing 5.1. Does it use RCAs or the AiNet cabling? 

Next question. If I want to use the H701 as opposed to the Imprint unit, will I still need the KCE-900 to hear the nav prompt - methinks yes.


Thanks!


----------



## quality_sound

TrickyDIck said:


> Probably a stupid post here... Seems I read this entire thread on Saturday, and must've forgotten.
> 
> REgarding IMPRINT vs. H701... What's the best way to connect the H701 to the W505 if I go that route? Seems I read that the optical cable only needed for 5.1 setup - I am NOT doing 5.1. Does it use RCAs or the AiNet cabling?
> 
> Next question. If I want to use the H701 as opposed to the Imprint unit, will I still need the KCE-900 to hear the nav prompt - methinks yes.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Optical is best but from what some others have said the difference between Ai-Net and optical is slim to none. 

If you don't use optical it'll be Ai-Net only, no RCAs.

It will depend on which nav you have. If you use BB, BBII or the P1 then you won't need it. The 900 is used with the external navi if I've read everything correctly.


----------



## TrickyDIck

quality_sound said:


> Optical is best but from what some others have said the difference between Ai-Net and optical is slim to none.
> 
> If you don't use optical it'll be Ai-Net only, no RCAs.
> 
> It will depend on which nav you have. If you use BB, BBII or the P1 then you won't need it. The 900 is used with the external navi if I've read everything correctly.


Another stupid post.

Starting to think that the H701 may be better than the Imprint for tuning. You can control the H701 from the W505 ? Alpine US website doesn't specify it as compatible...

Thanks again...


----------



## ErinH

Look at the very first page of this thread...


----------



## BlackSapphire

quality_sound said:


> Optical is best but from what some others have said the difference between Ai-Net and optical is slim to none.
> 
> If you don't use optical it'll be Ai-Net only, no RCAs.
> 
> It will depend on which nav you have. If you use BB, BBII or the P1 then you won't need it. The 900 is used with the external navi if I've read everything correctly.


I understood it differently. I was told by an Alpine dealer that I would need the 900 to hear the voice interrupts when listening to music (and using the P1 as the nav source). I asked the same question here and nobody answered me.


----------



## ErinH

We keep talking about this P1 but yet all we have is CF's description. There's nothing about it on alpine's site (nor their Japanese site... tried for kicks). 

I'd like some solid info on this... I'm wondering if it acts just like the BB2 in terms of GUI.


----------



## TrickyDIck

bikinpunk said:


> We keep talking about this P1 but yet all we have is CF's description. There's nothing about it on alpine's site (nor their Japanese site... tried for kicks).
> 
> I'd like some solid info on this... I'm wondering if it acts just like the BB2 in terms of GUI.


I was on phone with Alpine Tech couple days ago and verified its going to be out in a few weeks, but would not give any more infor since it wasn't out yet and wasn't permitted to say.....


----------



## TrickyDIck

Please Verify....

Was told today by another alpine tech the following stuff

1. H701 uses optical cable for CD and DVD and Ai-Net for remainder of inputs. I thought you chose one or the other inputs that get used for everything..

2. H701 does not come with a microphone - manual shows a mic and auto TCR. Tech said its all done manually..

3. Optical cable (alpine part kwe-610A) should be available from any alpine dealer. Ditto for the KCE900e. 

4. F2 channel is Bandpassable.

5. Mono out for subwoofer.


TD


----------



## rockytt

> 2. H701 does not come with a microphone - manual shows a mic and auto TCR. Tech said its all done manually..


Correct


----------



## ErinH

TrickyDIck said:


> Please Verify....
> 
> Was told today by another alpine tech the following stuff
> 
> 1. H701 uses optical cable for CD and DVD and Ai-Net for remainder of inputs. I thought you chose one or the other inputs that get used for everything..
> 
> 2. H701 does not come with a microphone - manual shows a mic and auto TCR. Tech said its all done manually..
> 
> 3. Optical cable (alpine part kwe-610A) should be available from any alpine dealer. Ditto for the KCE900e.
> 
> 4. F2 channel is Bandpassable.
> 
> 5. Mono out for subwoofer.
> 
> 
> TD


1. yes

2. correct. c701 (controller) comes with mic & auto tcr

3. who knows

4. yes

5. mono or stereo


----------



## AtticusTRD

Any W505 users running the HD tuner?

I cant find any in stock. Would like to add this.


----------



## jboz

I too have been looking for the HD Radio add on and have had no luck. Any word? Also, I need an optical cable soon. Are these becoming available? Some have already had some luck through local dealers although supply seems to still be extremely limited.


----------



## djmonteshaker

I just put the IVA-W505 in my car and I like it...

Well I have a few beefs with it.
1)The HU almost seems useless without the adding the Imprint EQ on. The 2 volt pre amps are useless. they hard push a signal back to the amps.
2)I am also having issues with the banking of the usb drive. When ever I load anything new It takes forever (if it does finish) to bank the files. Which really bothers me because it loops the first song it see's and locks the HU up on and off till it finishes banking.
3) I also with it took true mass storage, like a 160 to 320 gb Usb passport drive. I love the ipod integration. in fact I am now looking for a cheap 160 GB 5th&6th gen Ipod off ebay.
4) custom backgrounds... I can't seem to apply one without having the "style" borders overlapping my whole background.

Other than those issues... I really love the HU. All the functions, features and amazing display is perfect. I am going to call Alpine here in a few minutes in hope there is some kind of firmware upgrade that will iron out the issues I have been having.
Is anyone having any of the same issues?


----------



## quality_sound

1) Your amps have gain controls, right? 
2) When you load new stuff on there the HU has to find it and see how it's been reorganized. As long as you leave it connected thought you won't have to re-bank, only if you remove it from the USB cable. RTFM.
3) You left out some words, but through my, and others here, trials you can't use a portable HD larger than 80GB on the 505. It doesn't have enough power on the USB line to power anything larger. I tried a 250GB Passport and it didn't even click. However the huge iPods work fine.
4) The style borders will always be there. Again, RTFM.

There is no firmware update I know about. Nothing you're having a "problem" with a is a problem, that's how the HU was designed. EVERYTHING you have a "problem" with is talked about in the manual.


----------



## BlackSapphire

quality_sound said:


> 1) Your amps have gaon controls, right?
> 2) When you load new stuff on there the HU has to find it and see how it's been reorganized. As long as you leave it connected thought you won't have to re-bank, only if you remove it from the USB cable. RTFM.
> 3) You left out some words, but through my, and others here, trials you can't use a portable HD larger than 80GB on the 505. It doesn't have enough power on the USB line to power anything larger. I tried a 250GB Passport and it didn't even click. However the huge iPods work fine.
> 4) The style borders will always be there. Again, RTFM.
> 
> There is no firmware update I know about. Nothing you're having a "problem" with a is a problem, that's how the HU was designed. EVERYTHING you have a "problem" with is talked about in the manual.


Patience FTW.


----------



## sorapp

I was impressed with the level of detail in your review. Good job. One thing I noticed raised a question in my mind. You show you have the iPod connected via the USB to support video. You also show a thumbdrive connected via USB. Is it possible to have both at the same time? If so how did you do it?
Thanks.


----------



## djmonteshaker

quality_sound said:


> 1) Your amps have gain controls, right?
> 2) When you load new stuff on there the HU has to find it and see how it's been reorganized. As long as you leave it connected thought you won't have to re-bank, only if you remove it from the USB cable. RTFM.
> 3) You left out some words, but through my, and others here, trials you can't use a portable HD larger than 80GB on the 505. It doesn't have enough power on the USB line to power anything larger. I tried a 250GB Passport and it didn't even click. However the huge iPods work fine.
> 4) The style borders will always be there. Again, RTFM.
> 
> There is no firmware update I know about. Nothing you're having a "problem" with a is a problem, that's how the HU was designed. EVERYTHING you have a "problem" with is talked about in the manual.


I RTFM before buying it.

I figured that some of these features would have been more forgiving due to range of what the HU is capable of doing.

I do have gain access (ALPINE MRP-M850). but sadly I still had issues. I had to tab into my rear speaker via crossover to get signal untill I order the Imprint unit.

Well with the power issue on the passport,
I placed power usb adaptor in my cigarette lighter socket that is in my center console. Any portable HD that is over 120 GB is going to need power and usually comes with a Y usb cable that will power and send data. And I get it to power up and spin, but the HU states USB DRIVE ERROR. I called alpine on it and they told me that HD are not supported. I understand that. So I am going to buy a 5th or 6th gen 160 gb ipod and call it a day. 

My issue with the flash drive...
is that my flash drive has only 1 GB of data on it, and it doesn't seem to finish banking. And while it is banking I am stuck listening to the same song (that cuts in and out) till the HU will state NO USB DRIVE. When That happens It just resets the flash drive and it starts all over again.So I am not sure why it keeps doing it. Which is not in the manual...

which leads me to the backgrounds...
what is the sense in making a custom background if I can't see it due to the borders and frames??? I couldnt enjoy my Ali landry wallpaper with everything all cropped from the style borders. I was hoping I could flip the styles around.
thats why I posted my beefs in hopes that I was doing something wrong. 
but thank you for your response.


----------



## quality_sound

I don't like the fact that the custom background only shows up on one source. WTF is up with that???


----------



## What?

I have not heard about a 972 nav.
The older Terk XMD-1000 and Terk XMDALP100 work PERFECTLY with IVA-W505 and Imprint.


----------



## gLaDiAtOr

anyone have a problem with ipod video where you have to unplug and reconnect the ipod to get the video to work? it doesnt do it all the time, just sometimes.


----------



## BigRed

has anybody had problems with the ipod/usb output being lower than cd?


----------



## AtticusTRD

BigRed said:


> has anybody had problems with the ipod/usb output being lower than cd?


What are your music files bitrate?


----------



## BigRed

the highest you can go on ipod....i beleive its 320. did'nt have this problem with the 200 though. output was about exact, a smidgen less than cd


----------



## What?

AtticusTRD said:


> Any W505 users running the HD tuner?
> 
> I cant find any in stock. Would like to add this.


You may be able to find the TUA-T500HD (ebay, etc) but the TUA-T550HD has not been shipped by Alpine yet. I would wait for the 550 if you want iTunes tagging. Every time I ask about the shipping date, they tell me next month. It is almost next year...


----------



## AtticusTRD

What? said:


> You may be able to find the TUA-T500HD (ebay, etc) but the TUA-T550HD has not been shipped by Alpine yet. I would wait for the 550 if you want iTunes tagging. Every time I ask about the shipping date, they tell me next month. It is almost next year...


Yeah that's the same thing my audio shop guy said, he said Alpine is the worst to get their products out on time. He said that the 550 was suppose to be released along with the W505.


----------



## quality_sound

BigRed said:


> the highest you can go on ipod....i beleive its 320. did'nt have this problem with the 200 though. output was about exact, a smidgen less than cd


You can go WAY higher than that. I have some at over 1000kbps.


----------



## Bollwerk

djmonteshaker said:


> Well with the power issue on the passport,
> I placed power usb adaptor in my cigarette lighter socket that is in my center console. Any portable HD that is over 120 GB is going to need power and usually comes with a Y usb cable that will power and send data. And I get it to power up and spin, but the HU states USB DRIVE ERROR. I called alpine on it and they told me that HD are not supported. I understand that. So I am going to buy a 5th or 6th gen 160 gb ipod and call it a day.


You should be able to make an external HD work if the external enclosure has a separate power input, rather than using the USB Y-cable for power. I'm fairly sure the 505 will work with any USB storage device, if power is supplied separately. You could use one of those Radio Shack variable DC power transformers. Like this


----------



## AtticusTRD

BigRed said:


> the highest you can go on ipod....i beleive its 320. did'nt have this problem with the 200 though. output was about exact, a smidgen less than cd



Thats odd, my ipod sounds fine on my W505. I have V0 files and on my favorite cd's i imported using AppleLossless.


----------



## Bollwerk

Does anyone know if the 505 can decode Apple Lossless format files? I know it can decode AAC, but I'm not sure if Apple Lossless counts. All my music is in Apple Lossless format and unfortunately takes up more than a 160GB ipod can hold. I would hate to have to re-rip all my CDs or convert all of them to another format.


----------



## AtticusTRD

Bollwerk said:


> Does anyone know if the 505 can decode Apple Lossless format files? I know it can decode AAC, but I'm not sure if Apple Lossless counts. All my music is in Apple Lossless format and unfortunately takes up more than a 160GB ipod can hold. I would hate to have to re-rip all my CDs or convert all of them to another format.


Decode it from a flash drive/CD?


----------



## quality_sound

Bollwerk said:


> Does anyone know if the 505 can decode Apple Lossless format files? I know it can decode AAC, but I'm not sure if Apple Lossless counts. All my music is in Apple Lossless format and unfortunately takes up more than a 160GB ipod can hold. I would hate to have to re-rip all my CDs or convert all of them to another format.



Yes, it can play Apple Lossless.


----------



## silkoccy

TrickyDIck said:


> Probably a stupid post here... Seems I read this entire thread on Saturday, and must've forgotten.
> 
> REgarding IMPRINT vs. H701... What's the best way to connect the H701 to the W505 if I go that route? Seems I read that the optical cable only needed for 5.1 setup - I am NOT doing 5.1. Does it use RCAs or the AiNet cabling?
> 
> Next question. If I want to use the H701 as opposed to the Imprint unit, will I still need the KCE-900 to hear the nav prompt - methinks yes.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


1.I Have my w505 and H701 connected via the optical cable, and i was told that to get the best sound, thats the way to go..(No regrets here)

2. If you are using the H701 and the w505 with the PMD-b200(blackbird II)
or the nve-872 you will need the KCE-900e to get voice prompts from the processor when youre are not in Nav mode, like radio,, Xm/sirius , IPOD/USB, Dvd/cd
3. you still run an Ainet cable from the processor back the the radio for the text display and other stuff like that , but for pure digital sound the (KWE-610a or in my case CA-lrd60 ) optical cable to the w505 is the way to go..

Now getting the cable has become a task in itself.
I was told by an alpine rep that the Alpine KWE-610a and KCE -900E is a special order Item and that any ALpine dealer can order you one,
Hope this helps answer some of your questions


----------



## TrickyDIck

silkoccy said:


> 1.I Have my w505 and H701 connected via the optical cable, and i was told that to get the best sound, thats the way to go..(No regrets here)
> 
> 2. If you are using the H701 and the w505 with the PMD-b200(blackbird II)
> or the nve-872 you will need the KCE-900e to get voice prompts from the processor when youre are not in Nav mode, like radio,, Xm/sirius , IPOD/USB, Dvd/cd
> 3. you still run an Ainet cable from the processor back the the radio for the text display and other stuff like that , but for pure digital sound the (KWE-610a or in my case CA-lrd60 ) optical cable to the w505 is the way to go..
> 
> Now getting the cable has become a task in itself.
> I was told by an alpine rep that the Alpine KWE-610a and KCE -900E is a special order Item and that any ALpine dealer can order you one,
> Hope this helps answer some of your questions


Thanks!

I've ordered the KCE900e from a dealer - its now "in" waiting for me to pick up. The KWE-610A is still on backorder according to the dealer. If its not in by the install date, I think I'll just cancel the order - since it seems like many of the others are successfully using the Ai-Net connection without issues for listening to digital music.


just bought a 80 GB portable HDD from Newegg that is powered by USB, 2.5" drive! While my music library is slightly larger than 80 GB, and its all MP3 format of varying quality though mostly I do 320 these days - I think 80GB wil be plenty considering I've also got an additional 16GB on my iPhone...Thanks for all the pointers on th 80GB limit.

The parts for my new install are coming in! Starting to get excited

Had another question about using the HCE-105C I think is the part number. Its a small approx 1" cube sized rear-view camera. I haven't cracked open the box yet as it just came in yesterday, but I think it should work. ANyone else using this?

TD

TD


----------



## Bollwerk

TrickyDIck said:


> just bought a 80 GB portable HDD from Newegg that is powered by USB, 2.5" drive! While my music library is slightly larger than 80 GB, and its all MP3 format of varying quality though mostly I do 320 these days - I think 80GB wil be plenty considering I've also got an additional 16GB on my iPhone...Thanks for all the pointers on th 80GB limit.


I was under the impression that it wasn't the capacity of the hard drive, but the physical size (and current draw) that caused problems for the USB input. I thought that all 2.5" drives (and larger) draw too much power for the USB input to handle. iPods use 1.8" hard drives, which draw less power than a 2.5". I'm curious if the 80GB 2.5" drive will work without a separate power source.


----------



## What?

TrickyDIck said:


> Had another question about using the HCE-105C I think is the part number. Its a small approx 1" cube sized rear-view camera. I haven't cracked open the box yet as it just came in yesterday, but I think it should work. ANyone else using this?


The camera has a very wide view and good picture quality.


----------



## TrickyDIck

FYI-

Crutchfield now carries the KWE-610A (one unit in stock from return), AND the KCE-900e


----------



## ErinH

OMG! $130!?!?!? wtf?

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-G81RdPjO8Wn/App/Product/Item/Main.aspx?i=500KWE610A


----------



## The Drake

bikinpunk said:


> OMG! $130!?!?!? wtf?
> 
> http://www.crutchfield.com/S-G81RdPjO8Wn/App/Product/Item/Main.aspx?i=500KWE610A


wow, just for a stupid cable... thats rediculous, no regrets when I returned mine back in april.


----------



## quality_sound

bikinpunk said:


> OMG! $130!?!?!? wtf?
> 
> http://www.crutchfield.com/S-G81RdPjO8Wn/App/Product/Item/Main.aspx?i=500KWE610A



I'm more concerned with why it has Toslink connectors on both ends.


----------



## ErinH

quality_sound said:


> I'm more concerned with why it has Toslink connectors on both ends.


That is weird. I noticed that the description says it's for both the w205 & w505. Maybe it has an adapter?


----------



## quality_sound

bikinpunk said:


> That is weird. I noticed that the description says it's for both the w205 & w505. Maybe it has an adapter?



If it doesn't that the biggest rip-off in the history of car audio. I can get a 6ft Toslink from Monoprice for $4. The 18ft cable is only about $6. $130 is friggin stupid for a Toslink cable.


----------



## TrickyDIck

bikinpunk said:


> That is weird. I noticed that the description says it's for both the w205 & w505. Maybe it has an adapter?


I've never seen the actual cable in person, but I think its the wrong photo. The description states that one end has a 4 connection right angle for the head-unit, and the photo doesn't show a right angle connector...

Also, wanted to add that I did order this through my local Alpine dealer (along with the KCE-900e which arrived much faster), and it took a couple weeks, but it will be in the store by Monday next week.

TD


----------



## ErinH

^ regardless, that "4-pin" design WILL NOT work with a w205. so, there must be something going on with it. 



Crutchfield said:


> ...connect your Alpine *IVA-W205* or IVA-W505...


----------



## quality_sound

TrickyDIck said:


> FYI-
> 
> Crutchfield now carries the KWE-610A (one unit in stock from return), AND the KCE-900e


And oddly, they say you don't need the 900e for BB and BBII but others here have said you do.


----------



## ErinH

makes me wonder if you'd need the 900e for the nve-p1, too?


----------



## quality_sound

I would think not. Right now I'm debating between keeping the 505 and adding the P1 (assuming they'll make a Euro version) or paying the obscene price VW wants for their OEM navi and adding a Toslink outout.


----------



## BlackSapphire

bikinpunk said:


> makes me wonder if you'd need the 900e for the nve-p1, too?


I wonder as well... we'll all find out soon enough as some of us are buying them 'just in case'.


----------



## ErinH

^ who's "us". You mean us folks, here?


I might get one. Maybe as an x-mas present after they've hit e-bay. But I don't think I'll be buying one for myself. I rarely travel anywhere I don't already know well.


----------



## ErinH

Well, I searched...

Can we play flac files via USB on this guy?


----------



## khanhfat

bikinpunk said:


> Well, I searched...
> 
> Can we play flac files via USB on this guy?


well u have to get a mp3 player that does flac, i think Cowon or Iriver ones does it. Very good SQ with cowon and a bunch of option to mess with. If your W505 have USB connection it won't b a problem to connect it. 

I used to have 9886 with USB built in and it works just fine with my meizu M6 mp3 player


----------



## ErinH

^ Again... can you play flac files via USB? I wasn't asking about using an mp3 player. I'm asking about using a hdd or flash drive.


----------



## khanhfat

bikinpunk said:


> ^ Again... can you play flac files via USB? I wasn't asking about using an mp3 player. I'm asking about using a hdd or flash drive.


No sir, W5o5 specs list doens't list that it can play flac  sorry i confused you ... only way is using mp3 player and connect a Aux in in the HU.


----------



## TrickyDIck

Was reading the manual, and says that USB can do up to 8 banks of up to 1000 songs per bank. 

Has anyone lived with this setup using a small HD or iPod? I was wondering if when changing banks for instance, there is a huge delay as it process those 1000 files (saw one post that complained of this). I was also wondering if this happens every time you switch banks, or can it remember the contents of each bank after the first time it sees each of them? Can it play random tracks that are stored on different banks? This seems like a major annoyance, that I hadn't thought of when I got the small 80GB portable drive (only $50 though). I think that an iPod would make a better solution....

Anyone know if a bluetooth iPhone can stream music via BT to a W505 with nav unit?

TD


----------



## AWC

doesn't the Zune use the same file format that is necessary to use the MP3/USB function? Thereofre, couldn't one use the Zune instead of the Ipod while maintaing ALMOST all the control as with the Ipod? Furthermore, isn't the USB using a digital connection and will, therefore, be fairly superior (just barely but still) to the Ipod?

isn't this called thread-jacking? Sorry, if it is....discuss.


----------



## AWC

TrickyDIck said:


> Was reading the manual, and says that USB can do up to 8 banks of up to 1000 songs per bank.
> 
> Has anyone lived with this setup using a small HD or iPod? I was wondering if when changing banks for instance, there is a huge delay as it process those 1000 files (saw one post that complained of this). I was also wondering if this happens every time you switch banks, or can it remember the contents of each bank after the first time it sees each of them? Can it play random tracks that are stored on different banks? This seems like a major annoyance, that I hadn't thought of when I got the small 80GB portable drive (only $50 though). I think that an iPod would make a better solution....
> 
> Anyone know if a bluetooth iPhone can stream music via BT to a W505 with nav unit?
> 
> TD



a, gotta have the blue-tooth unit and b, no you cannot. it would sound terrible.


----------



## ErinH

AWC said:


> doesn't the Zune use the same file format that is necessary to use the MP3/USB function? Thereofre, couldn't one use the Zune instead of the Ipod while maintaing ALMOST all the control as with the Ipod? Furthermore, isn't the USB using a digital connection and will, therefore, be fairly superior (just barely but still) to the Ipod?
> 
> isn't this called thread-jacking? Sorry, if it is....discuss.


yes, in the case of a USB connection you could use a zune. But, most previous models from any company used only an ipod dock, which meant you were limited to the ipod connector.


----------



## AWC

it wouldn't be lossless capable, though, since that is an Ipod issue and not an Alpine issue, right? Even if the Zune is lossless capable (which it is, right?), the USB would be incapable of using it, right?


----------



## TrickyDIck

AWC said:


> a, gotta have the blue-tooth unit and b, no you cannot. it would sound terrible.


Have you tried it? I doubt it would work just thought I would ask.. I agree it would sound terrible, but supposedly there is a new transfer format for BT that was designed for just this purpose with high enough bandwidth to produce good sound quality - I have heard of this, but not witnessed a working example where sound quality was as advertised.

TD


----------



## TrickyDIck

bikinpunk said:


> yes, in the case of a USB connection you could use a zune. But, most previous models from any company used only an ipod dock, which meant you were limited to the ipod connector.


Can't the iPods do apple lossless?

TD


----------



## BlackSapphire

TrickyDIck said:


> Can't the iPods do apple lossless?
> 
> TD


Yes, absolutely.


----------



## jboz

Regarding the KWE-610A at Crutchfield, their web page photo for the cable is not the correct photo. Their photo is not of the W505 specific optical cable. The idiotic new proprietary cable has a large light gray proprietary connector at one end. Their summary must also be wrong since this cable's proprietary connector will not work on a W205. W205 owners do not have the privilege of spending a rediculous amount of money for what should be a $10 cable.

I was finally able to source one from a local Alpine dealer for under $100. Still an outrageous price considering that you can get a standard toslink cable for 10% of this price.


----------



## ErinH

AWC said:


> it wouldn't be lossless capable, though, since that is an Ipod issue and not an Alpine issue, right? Even if the Zune is lossless capable (which it is, right?), the USB would be incapable of using it, right?


iPod is lossless capable. Wav or apple lossless is it, though. So, when you download a flac file (the norm) you have to convert to wav. It gets old. Plus you have to "re-tag" (since wavs can't actually be 'tagged'). 



TrickyDIck said:


> Can't the iPods do apple lossless?
> 
> TD


Yes. Is there anything I said that made you think otherwise?


----------



## AWC

TrickyDIck said:


> Have you tried it? I doubt it would work just thought I would ask.. I agree it would sound terrible, but supposedly there is a new transfer format for BT that was designed for just this purpose with high enough bandwidth to produce good sound quality - I have heard of this, but not witnessed a working example where sound quality was as advertised.
> 
> TD


I have heard my mp3 phone music on my blue tooth set-up (that's in my garage) and it was TERRIBLE!!! though I only had it for phone convo's, I did give it a try. Yes it works, no it doesn't work. music isn't supposed to make you angry!



TrickyDIck said:


> Can't the iPods do apple lossless?
> 
> yes. my question is will the h/u process lossless via the usb connection. This particular method (for my deck) would require the USB external unit, which is for me to poop on.
> 
> TD





bikinpunk said:


> iPod is lossless capable. Wav or apple lossless is it, though. So, when you download a flac file (the norm) you have to convert to wav. It gets old. Plus you have to "re-tag" (since wavs can't actually be 'tagged').
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Is there anything I said that made you think otherwise?


The question, really, is what processes the lossless. I'm quite sure that it is the Ipod and not the h/u since it is an analog feed. But since the mp3 processor in the deck would handle the usb source, being a digital feed, would be processed...where? By the H/U, right? So then the real question, here, is what will sound better. 320 bitrate on a digital feed with burr-brown DACS (again, this isn't even the right deck just a related qeustion, I have the CDA-9887 which has alot of the same features for sound) or a lossless feed by an inferior DAC (Ipod) with an analog feed to the deck for further reconversion to digital, back to analog....making sense?


----------



## TrickyDIck

bikinpunk said:


> iPod is lossless capable. Wav or apple lossless is it, though. So, when you download a flac file (the norm) you have to convert to wav. It gets old. Plus you have to "re-tag" (since wavs can't actually be 'tagged').
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Is there anything I said that made you think otherwise?


Nope. Another post, not you (too lazy to look for it) had suggested inability to playback a lossless compression file....


----------



## AWC

TrickyDIck said:


> Nope. Another post, not you (too lazy to look for it) had suggested inability to playback a lossless compression file....


no, it didn't. it was alot more complicated than that. It is very well known that Ipod plays lossless.


----------



## AWC

AWC said:


> it wouldn't be lossless capable, though, since that is an Ipod issue and not an Alpine issue, right? Even if the Zune is lossless capable (which it is, right?), the USB would be incapable of using it, right?


see? Ipod processes the lossless file, not the H/U. The question was not whther Ipod was lossless capable, but whether there were other options that don't involve the world take over of electronics as we know it...not that apple isn't cool and all.

If an mp3 at 320 is processed by the DAC's in the H/U, would it or would it not be a better, cleaner conversion than if using lossless VIA the analog connection. 

The question was not thorough enough, but it in no way implied that Ipod's losslessness was in question. Just that if there are other, better options, now is the time to figure it out....we're running out of audio topics.


----------



## ErinH

TrickyDIck said:


> Nope. Another post, not you (too lazy to look for it) had suggested inability to playback a lossless compression file....


Que?

It does.



AWC said:


> no, it didn't. it was alot more complicated than that. It is very well known that Ipod plays lossless.


x2.


----------



## Toys7505

quality_sound said:


> And oddly, they say you don't need the 900e for BB and BBII but others here have said you do.


Unfortunately I found out the hard way that you do need the KCE-900e to hear the voice guided directions when using a different source other than the nav directly with either the W205 or W505. Trying to justify if the $65 (+ shipping) is worth it to order from Pacparts.com

Bummer......


----------



## Bones

Been reading this thread with interest as I've just installed a W505 with H100 Imprint and Blackbird navigation in my car. So many problems (lack of bass from imprint, navi unit very slow to respond, traffic data patchy, poor bluetooth performance, etc, etc, etc). I'm starting to wonder if it was such a good move...

Anyway, Alpine UK Techincal told me that I need a KCE-030N and _not_ the KCE-900e to hear voice guided directions when using a different source with the W505 and PXA-H100  At least my local dealer will let me try the adapter to confirm it works before I actually commit to buy it


----------



## TrickyDIck

For those who've attached an external USB HD to their W505 AND had it work successfully, would you all care to post the brand & size of HD you're using?
I bought one, but it needs to go back - DOA....

TD


----------



## ErinH

^ that'd be nice. I'd be interested in seeing this, too.


What HDD did you buy? What size? 2.5 or 3.5"?


----------



## Booger

Try LaCie brand. 

That is one we test with and worked very well.


----------



## TrickyDIck

bikinpunk said:


> ^ that'd be nice. I'd be interested in seeing this, too.
> 
> 
> What HDD did you buy? What size? 2.5 or 3.5"?


I bought this one made by company called Cirago. That may just be the enclosure brand, not sure the brand of the internal HD itself.... It didn't work, so I am getting it replaced. If the next one still doesn't work, I'm going to return it for a restocking fee loss and get a better brand, OR save my money for a new 120GB iPod..

Here is the link for the HDD I got, its a 2.5" rather small - about the size of a check-book but about twice as thick.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822242002

TD


----------



## BlackSapphire

Bones said:


> Been reading this thread with interest as I've just installed a W505 with H100 Imprint and Blackbird navigation in my car. So many problems (lack of bass from imprint, navi unit very slow to respond, traffic data patchy, poor bluetooth performance, etc, etc, etc). I'm starting to wonder if it was such a good move...
> 
> Anyway, Alpine UK Techincal told me that I need a KCE-030N and _not_ the KCE-900e to hear voice guided directions when using a different source with the W505 and PXA-H100  At least my local dealer will let me try the adapter to confirm it works before I actually commit to buy it


Bones, please let us know the outcome. We're still trying to piece together all of the ins-and-outs here.


----------



## AWC

hard drive issues are better covered in this thread which is for the 9886 but Alpine tech says it is fairly universal requirements as far as filing and power consumption.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35604&page=4&highlight=9886+hard+drive


----------



## TrickyDIck

AWC said:


> hard drive issues are better covered in this thread which is for the 9886 but Alpine tech says it is fairly universal requirements as far as filing and power consumption.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35604&page=4&highlight=9886+hard+drive


Thanks. Lots of good info there.

I'd still be interested in who has verified which drives work with the W505. I saw very few specifics mentioned aside from one Fuji 30 GB drive. One person is also using a Kenwood HU on that thread.

At any rate, it would seem that there are some idiosyncracies as to which drives work and which don't. I am not sure its a power issue, but would think an external power source would fix that.

I'm going to see if that replacement 80GB drive works. If it does, I may try going to a larger drive, like this... Also note that I found that the same company I bought my drive from makes a 60GB version in a 1.8" form-factor....

http://store.iomega.com/section?SID=dea0b4027a0333642e8c0ef77b317c0e252:4760&secid=76834

Also found, potentially more promising, is a 1.8" form-factor 4200rpm drive that's shock resistant, and good for up to 160GB.. a little pricey at 250...


----------



## TrickyDIck

AWC said:


> I have heard my mp3 phone music on my blue tooth set-up (that's in my garage) and it was TERRIBLE!!! though I only had it for phone convo's, I did give it a try. Yes it works, no it doesn't work. music isn't supposed to make you angry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question, really, is what processes the lossless. I'm quite sure that it is the Ipod and not the h/u since it is an analog feed. But since the mp3 processor in the deck would handle the usb source, being a digital feed, would be processed...where? By the H/U, right? So then the real question, here, is what will sound better. 320 bitrate on a digital feed with burr-brown DACS (again, this isn't even the right deck just a related qeustion, I have the CDA-9887 which has alot of the same features for sound) or a lossless feed by an inferior DAC (Ipod) with an analog feed to the deck for further reconversion to digital, back to analog....making sense?


OK I am understanding what you're all saying now. 

Firstly I know squat about the apple audio formats. Did a little investigation and know slightly more than squat now. Seems that AAC is better than MP3 for music (per stereophile), but that lossless codecs are even better (Duh!). Using the higher bit-rates, may give near CD quality, but its the lossless formats that I am really interested in.

From what I've been able to find out, it can be hard to tell if a file is AAC(lossy) or ALAC(lossless) within the M4A shell. According to applelossless.com there is a utility that can tell you which is used for that file.

So..

You want to know if its the HU or the iPod that decodes the lossless file? 
Here is a way to figure out.
Use the utility described on the applelossless page to find 2 files, 1 using AAC (lossy compression) and one using ALAC (apple lossless compression)

Burn them both to a CD in their native non-translated form (ie don't make it an audio CD). Pop the CD in the HU, and tell us if they both work.

Let us know how that works.

TD


----------



## BlackSapphire

I think I read somewhere in these twenty pages that Ai-NET needed to go THROUGH the Sirius tuner before the H701. Can someone please verify that I have the right idea below?


----------



## AWC

lol, the pic made me dizzy.


----------



## cep55

*Help! Alpine IVA-W505 + IMPRINT (H100)*

Hello, all -

I have just completed my install of the W505 (running two front speakers and 2 subs, with an Alpine PDX-2.150 and a Mobile Audio 500W sub amp). I've been playing with IMPRINT, and having some success, but I have a problem. Though I can run the software, complete measurements, and upload the curves to the HU (and the settings change accordingly) I cannot access the W505 menu ("A. Processor" I think it's called?) that features the ability to select which curve is applied, or whether MULTEQ is activated. I can access the extended menus via the parking brake/footbrake sequence, and I can get to the treble/bass, fader, etc, but not anything related to MultEQ, or IMPRINT curves. (Defeat is "Off") All I see pertaining to MultEQ is when I have the IMPRINT connected and the MIC plugged in, and it says "MultEQ Mode, do not touch any button."

What conditions need to be present to access this menu? (I can't seem to get to it with the IMPRINT connected, or when it's NOt connected, either.)

Really appreciate any help. Love the Alpine products, but I find their user manuals pretty useless.

Thanks!


----------



## ErinH

I think you said it, but to make sure... you are making sure that you have the parking/foot brake procedure done, right? You HAVE to do this to access the processor controls.

I don't have Imprint. Can't really help you out other than that.


----------



## cep55

Yeah, bikinpunk, I have been doing that part. And I can get into all the other more "extended" menus (i.e. camera settings, AUX settings), just not the more extended version of the audio one that includes x-over and MultEQ settings.

Thanks!


----------



## smooth72

Not to say that this is it, but it seams on mine after you are in the park bypass mode, that when you have to push the small imprint button at the bottom of the 505 twice fairly quickly( The button is not part of the touch screen). Another means, you can't push it in and hold it and then push it again. Try double clicking it like you do your computer mouse. There will be a selection between off, Curve 1, Curve2.


----------



## ErinH

Are you sure that's where you access it from (A. Proc)? I would think that would be solely for the h701. 


I'd call alpine


----------



## cep55

The W505 manual says the "A. Processor" menu is the one to use for this, but the manual is pretty lacking and unintuitive, so I could be missing something. I'll try to call Alpine if I can slip away for a while, but their customer service hours are not exactly accommodating (7 am to 5 pm) to those of us who have a day job...

Smooth, thanks for the suggestion. I tried it, and unfortunately no luck. I did the park bypass sequence and pressed the IMPRINT hard button as you suggested, and either got nothing, or I got the regular Audio Settings menu (the same one I get through the touchscreen "settings" menu.)

Thanks for the help, please keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## smooth72

cep55 said:


> Smooth, thanks for the suggestion. I tried it, and unfortunately no luck. I did the park bypass sequence and pressed the IMPRINT hard button as you suggested, and either got nothing, or I got the regular Audio Settings menu (the same one I get through the touchscreen "settings" menu.)
> 
> Thanks for the help, please keep the suggestions coming!


After you did the bypass, pain in the ass thing, did you check to make sure you were in the bypass mode. I have gone through that many times and thinking I am in bypass and I am not, before you pushed imprint. just checking. It took me several tries to please the 505, just like a women.

They make a special device for "boats only", that does away with that process, since boats don't have brakes.


----------



## BlackSapphire

smooth72 said:


> After you did the bypass, pain in the ass thing, did you check to make sure you were in the bypass mode. I have gone through that many times and thinking I am in bypass and I am not, before you pushed imprint. just checking. It took me several tries to please the 505, just like a women.
> 
> They make a special device for "boats only", that does away with that process, since boats don't have brakes.


Can't you just install the PAC TR7?


----------



## smooth72

BlackSapphire said:


> Can't you just install the PAC TR7?


That is what I was referring to they are design for boats because putting one in a car would be illegal.


----------



## BlackSapphire

smooth72 said:


> That is what I was referring to they are design for boats because putting one in a car would be illegal.


Ah, yes.....


----------



## Bones

*Re: Help! Alpine IVA-W505 + IMPRINT (H100)*



cep55 said:


> ...I cannot access the W505 menu ("A. Processor" I think it's called?) that features the ability to select which curve is applied, or whether MULTEQ is activated...


The Imprint MultiEQ OFF/CURVE1/CURVE2 selection is not logically under the A.Processor menu (it caught me out to begin with as well!), it's the last one on the Setup menu list (press SETUP and page down a few times). As others have said, you can also jump straight to the Imprint curve selection screen by pressing once (single short press) the IMPRINT button under the display.

If you press and hold the IMPRINT button for 2 seconds you get the AUDIO SETUP screen, where you'll only get an A.PROCESSOR button if MultiEQ is set to OFF. Set it to CURVE 1 or 2 and you'll get a simple Bass/Treble control.

Fortunately, the UK units just have a parking brake wire (no footbrake connection) which, when earthed, allows you full menu access


----------



## What?

smooth72 said:


> That is what I was referring to they are design for boats because putting one in a car would be illegal.


Not illegal.


----------



## quality_sound

^^The truth. Being able to watch video from the driver's seat while driving isn't illegal, actually watching it is.


----------



## smooth72

quality_sound said:


> ^^The truth. Being able to watch video from the driver's seat while driving isn't illegal, actually watching it is.


As said above, way do you think the stereo company's put these system in place.


----------



## circa40

Booger said:


> Alpine now has these in stock for 78.00 dealer cost!!!!


I just got it for $60 from my dealer. I guess my dealer has a better discount?

I only have one problem though, its with the BB2. It seems that the mic for the bluetooth isn't working, I can hear the person on the other line by they can't hear me. I turned on the "nav in" on the settings and activated and paired it up with my iphone. I plugged the mic into the 3.5mm jack on the back of the 505 that says "mic" on it and still nothing. 

BTW, I replaced my Eclipse 6600 with this and the only reason why I'm keeping it is b/c of the H700. The navi sucks compared to the eclipse's navi, which is light years ahead of the BB2. Oh well the sacrifices I make for SQ I guess its not too big of a deal, it gets the job done.


----------



## quality_sound

smooth72 said:


> As said above, way do you think the stereo company's put these system in place.


To cover their asses and prevent lawsuits, not because they give a rat's ass about safety. Seriously, any company that puts parking and foot brake lockout wires on a rear seat monitor (read: Alpine) is NOT doing it for safety.


----------



## Bones

circa40 said:


> I only have one problem though, its with the BB2. It seems that the mic for the bluetooth isn't working, I can hear the person on the other line by they can't hear me. I turned on the "nav in" on the settings and activated and paired it up with my iphone. I plugged the mic into the 3.5mm jack on the back of the 505 that says "mic" on it and still nothing.


I had that with mine as well. And losing all satellites (GPS Info screen shows all satellites having zero signal)  Resetting both the Blackbird and the W505 didn't help. Took the W505 out of the dash, disconnected the Mic and GPS Antenna wires, swore at it, reconnected the wires, and now it works


----------



## TrickyDIck

Bones said:


> I had that with mine as well. And losing all satellites (GPS Info screen shows all satellites having zero signal)  Resetting both the Blackbird and the W505 didn't help. Took the W505 out of the dash, disconnected the Mic and GPS Antenna wires, swore at it, reconnected the wires, and now it works


Great--- more fun to look forward to. Mine is getting installed next week. I really debated over the W505 vs. kenwood Excelon 8210 i think it is - the new one. Bottom line for me on the Alpine was IMPRINT, though I later decided to do the 701 proc. If Kenwood had a decent EQ/processor option, I think I might not be in this thread now. I hope the BT feature works...

Where did you mount the mic? Did you use the KCE-900e adapter?

TD


----------



## Bones

TrickyDIck said:


> Where did you mount the mic? Did you use the KCE-900e adapter?


I mounted the mic on the sunvisor, in the right-hand corner nearest me (RH drive car).

I haven't tried the KCE-900e or KCE-030N yet. This afternoon I'm going back to my dealer with a full-page list of operational "issues", so I may end up coming back with completely different kit. The biggest problems are with the BB2 and Imprint 

I did two identical Imprint calibration runs (as identical as you can be in repositioning the mic), saving the Reference curve of each to Memory 1 and then Memory 2. Switching between the two curves, the sound is completely different - they're not even close to each other! If I can't get a stable base-line to work from I'm fighting a losing battle before I even start!  It's a shame the reproduction detail of the W505 is so good, otherwise I'd have given up weeks ago!

SatNav issues could be resolved by swaping the BB2 for the DVD Navi and seperate Bluetooth box. But, of course, that's lots more money...


----------



## BlackSapphire

I just received the optical cable (KWE-610a) and KCE-900e. Time to get this pig hooked up.


----------



## quality_sound

BlackSapphire said:


> I just received the optical cable (KWE-610a) and KCE-900e. Time to get this pig hooked up.


Get pics of the 610a!!


----------



## TrickyDIck

quality_sound said:


> Get pics of the 610a!!


I got photos!

Here they are

Some of the 610a, kce900e, and my trove of equipment waiting to be installed.


----------



## doitor

Check out my new signature.
Just joined the W505 owners club.
Lol.










Jorge.


----------



## platinum300

I noticed most of you with an IPOD Touch can't get video display onto your Alpine. I bought an IVA-106 and have the same problem. I can hear the audio on the music video, but get no picture. This evening I downloaded Firmware 2.1 and now my IPOD Touch video works on my Alpine. I suggest you all give it a try.


----------



## BlackSapphire

TrickyDIck said:


> I got photos!
> 
> Here they are
> 
> Some of the 610a, kce900e, and my trove of equipment waiting to be installed.


LOL - looks familiar. I've got a similar stack sitting here.


----------



## shangtr0n

What? said:


> I have not heard about a 972 nav.
> The older Terk XMD-1000 and Terk XMDALP100 work PERFECTLY with IVA-W505 and Imprint.


Can you tell us how you know this or how you got it working? I have a Terk XMDALP-100 and have been having nothing but trouble trying to get it to work with my IVA-W505 and my PXA-H100 IMPRINT module.

I get a behavior similar to what some other users have described. Namely, the system recognizes that an XM module is attached and it tunes, but I get no sound. Switching the source to XM also locks up my W505 and requires that I reboot it.

I've contacted Alpine tech support several times on this and have gotten very equivocal answers on whether the Terk XMDALP-100 will work with IMPRINT or not. They did tell me to connect it with the AI-Net from the W505 going to the XM unit, then the AI-Net from the XM unit going to the "HU" plug on the IMPRINT module, which is what I have done. I also have the EQ switch on the W505 set correctly.

Any thoughts/help from someone who has gotten a Terk XM module to work with the W505 and IMPRINT? Thanks!


----------



## braves6117

I just read this whole thing, whew...!!

I'm sold.... so other then finding an optical cable and PAC TR7, should I need anything else for a nice and clean installation?

Any tips helpful


----------



## circa40

braves6117 said:


> I just read this whole thing, whew...!!
> 
> I'm sold.... so other then finding an optical cable and PAC TR7, should I need anything else for a nice and clean installation?
> 
> Any tips helpful


You'll need the Alpine KCE-900e if you're going with blackbird.


----------



## braves6117

No need for blackbird. In fact, I don't need the optical cable as I won't be using 5.1

Plus it seems the general view is no real "sound" diff between Ai net or optical to the PXA-H701. At least, that is, audible diff.


----------



## dvflyer

braves6117 said:


> I just read this whole thing, whew...!!
> 
> I'm sold.... so other then finding an optical cable and PAC TR7, should I need anything else for a nice and clean installation?
> 
> Any tips helpful


Bluetooth module.... if you need that function.


----------



## braves6117

This unit is selling for 12% off on abt.com which IS AN AUTHORIZED ALPINE DEALER according to both alpines site and theirs.

Price SHIPPED is 849.99


----------



## cheez80

another quick question:

what's the boot up time?

my avic z2 takes like a year to boot up. is the 505 any better?


----------



## AWC

cheez80 said:


> another quick question:
> 
> what's the boot up time?
> 
> my avic z2 takes like a year to boot up. is the 505 any better?


isn't the boot up time related to the nav functions? If so, there wouldn't be an issue as it isn't nav capable...sort of. The blackbird's boot would be seperate.


----------



## cheez80

ooo, nice. the avic won't even let you listen to a cd or tracks ripped to the hd for about a minute and a half after startup. sucks when you want to fire the car up and show a friend a track, perhaps, cause you gotta wait


----------



## rwalrond

gLaDiAtOr said:


> anyone have a problem with ipod video where you have to unplug and reconnect the ipod to get the video to work? it doesnt do it all the time, just sometimes.


Yeah, I'm having the same dam problem. I have to keep changing sources, turning things off and on and then all of a sudden the IPod video will work. I have not figured out what combination makes the dam thing work. Have you had any luck?


----------



## rwalrond

rwalrond said:


> Yeah, I'm having the same dam problem. I have to keep changing sources, turning things off and on and then all of a sudden the IPod video will work. I have not figured out what combination makes the dam thing work. Have you had any luck?


Ok, here is what I've figured out so far with my iphone 3g and movie playback. if I plug my Iphone in and start my car, once the HU detects the Ipod I can play music but I get no video. So I've figured out that if I pick up my iphone once connected and unlock it (I have a password lock) then press the ipod button and then click the home button which closes the ipod app and my video with no sound goes away and it starts to play music again. Then if I start the Ipod application(remember i'm using an iphone 3g) again, then back to the HU and choose the movie I want to watch I now get video. It almost seems as if the HU initializes before the iphone can tell it that video output is allowed (I'm guessing here) has anyone else encountered this problem?


----------



## 2way+sub

Hello..i'm from italy i have the couple IVA-W505 + blackbird docked and i'm waIting for a new pxa-h701 i have read this tread and i will know if there is a right procedure for hear the guide voice, bt and ipod with the processor thanks a lot and sorry for my english


----------



## BlackSapphire

NVE-P1 nav unit is in stock at Crutchfield as we speak - I just ordered mine. $299 + Free Shipping. Get 'em while they're hot.

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-B2opr5hVDmB/App/Product/Item/Main.aspx?i=500NVEP1


----------



## ErinH

BlackSapphire said:


> NVE-P1 nav unit is in stock at Crutchfield as we speak - I just ordered mine. $299 + Free Shipping. Get 'em while they're hot.
> 
> http://www.crutchfield.com/S-B2opr5hVDmB/App/Product/Item/Main.aspx?i=500NVEP1


I was just about to post this. I got an e-mail from CF an hour ago.

LMK what you think. I won't order one until hear some review.

Plus, I’d like to know for sure if one needs the 900e to get nav voice interruption.


----------



## BlackSapphire

bikinpunk said:


> I was just about to post this. I got an e-mail from CF an hour ago.
> 
> LMK what you think. I won't order one until hear some review.
> 
> Plus, I’d like to know for sure if one needs the 900e to get nav voice interruption.


Will do - I have the 900e on hand as well.


----------



## quality_sound

I want the P1 but I need European maps.


----------



## doitor

There's still no info on Alpine's webiste.
No manuals, specs, nothing.
It isn't even there.
The only place where I found it is on the 2008 catalog.

Jorge.


----------



## BlackSapphire

Yup - weird eh Jorge?

Mine shows that it already shipped today.


----------



## braves6117

manual is on alpine site

http://vault.alpine-usa.com/products/documents/OM_NVE-P1_EN.pdf


----------



## bmorgan

rwalrond said:


> Yeah, I'm having the same dam problem. I have to keep changing sources, turning things off and on and then all of a sudden the IPod video will work. I have not figured out what combination makes the dam thing work. Have you had any luck?


I am having the exact same issue with my iPod Touch w/2.1 software, I just had my HU installed this weekend. I love the HU, but iPod video was one one the major factors that made me decide to make the purchase. If anyone has any insight on this issue, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance


----------



## BlackSapphire

braves6117 said:


> manual is on alpine site
> 
> http://vault.alpine-usa.com/products/documents/OM_NVE-P1_EN.pdf


I can't get that link to work yet - server must be gasping for air.

EDIT: Finally got it all. I'm psyched to get this going now. Thanks for the link.


----------



## aenokea

BlackSapphire said:


> I can't get that link to work yet - server must be gasping for air.
> 
> EDIT: Finally got it all. I'm psyched to get this going now. Thanks for the link.



Hi all. Ive been following this thread because I plan on purchasing the w505 soon. Does anyone know if this NVE P1 does bluetooth audio? Id like to stream music from my phone to the w505.


----------



## jboz

Those of you out there that are familiar with the Blackbird 2, can you please look over the P1 user manual at the link posted above and let us know whether this is essentially the same as the "just ok" Blackbird 2 minus a screen, or the not too well regarded original Blackbird, or have substantial improvements been made to this unit?


----------



## veloze

aenokea said:


> Hi all. Ive been following this thread because I plan on purchasing the w505 soon. Does anyone know if this NVE P1 does bluetooth audio? Id like to stream music from my phone to the w505.


NOPE! This particular NAV along w/ the BB2 are not capable of streaming music from a bluetooth phone. If there's a way to hack the OS, maybe you could??


----------



## quality_sound

jboz said:


> Those of you out there that are familiar with the Blackbird 2, can you please look over the P1 user manual at the link posted above and let us know whether this is essentially the same as the Blackbird minus a screen, or the not too well regarded Blackbird, or have substantial improvements been made to this unit?



From what I gather it's improved but I can't say by how much.


----------



## What?

shangtr0n said:


> Can you tell us how you know this or how you got it working? I have a Terk XMDALP-100 and have been having nothing but trouble trying to get it to work with my IVA-W505 and my PXA-H100 IMPRINT module.
> 
> I get a behavior similar to what some other users have described. Namely, the system recognizes that an XM module is attached and it tunes, but I get no sound. Switching the source to XM also locks up my W505 and requires that I reboot it.
> 
> I've contacted Alpine tech support several times on this and have gotten very equivocal answers on whether the Terk XMDALP-100 will work with IMPRINT or not. They did tell me to connect it with the AI-Net from the W505 going to the XM unit, then the AI-Net from the XM unit going to the "HU" plug on the IMPRINT module, which is what I have done. I also have the EQ switch on the W505 set correctly.
> 
> Any thoughts/help from someone who has gotten a Terk XM module to work with the W505 and IMPRINT? Thanks!


Both switches on the bottom of the deck need to be set to "EQ/DIV". The Ai-Net cable connects from the OUTPUT of the Imprint unit to the OUTPUT of the XM unit. INPUT on the XM unit goes to the INPUT on the W505. Sounds backwards but it is correct.


----------



## BlackSapphire

What? said:


> Both switches on the bottom of the deck need to be set to "EQ/DIV". The Ai-Net cable connects from the OUTPUT of the Imprint unit to the OUTPUT of the XM unit. INPUT on the XM unit goes to the INPUT on the W505. Sounds backwards but it is correct.


Man, that really does sound backwards. What the hell were they thinking?


----------



## zerodb

If I'm using the H100 processor (in my case, it's a must, because I'm running HLCDs and need active crossovers so my 3-way setup will eat up all the channels) is there any way to continue using the HU's onboard pre-outs or onboard amp to drive a full-range set of rear fill speakers? I'm assuming the EQ/DIV switch disables the onboard outputs but I dunno.


----------



## zerodb

Another stupid question:

I just hooked my 505 up last night; I did NOT connect the parking brake and foot brake leads because I've got a PAC TR-7 bypass ordered. Without being able to trigger "parked" mode, I only have the "audio adjustment" button available when I hit "settings" and I can't access (or even see) any of the H100 options, display options, general setup, etc. 

I'm assuming this is normal but I want to make sure there's not something wrong. The TR-7 is supposed to be here tomorrow but it might not be until Monday so maybe I should just do a quick job of hooking up the brake switches to make sure.


----------



## What?

You must do the parking brake procedure or add a TR7 for access to the menus.


----------



## zerodb

What? said:


> You must do the parking brake procedure or add a TR7 for access to the menus.


I was hoping this was the case; thanks for confirming it.

I can understand them locking out video playback, but locking out the menus is a little much.


----------



## zerodb

Is there any way to improve the quality of the album cover art? It looks so pretty in Alpine's pictures but when I plug in my iPhone 3G (where I KNOW the cover art is high res since I can see it full-screen in coverflow) it shows up at something like 32x32 pixel resolution, enlarged to maximize blurriness.


----------



## zerodb

I'm trying to backtrack through the thread as much as possible to avoid asking stupid questions, but I keep seeing a lot of fuss about optical cables. What's the appeal of optical vs. AI-Net? 

It's moot for me since I don't think the H100 processor even has an optical input on it. But I'm still curious.


----------



## braves6117

zerodb said:


> Is there any way to improve the quality of the album cover art? It looks so pretty in Alpine's pictures but when I plug in my iPhone 3G (where I KNOW the cover art is high res since I can see it full-screen in coverflow) it shows up at something like 32x32 pixel resolution, enlarged to maximize blurriness.





zerodb said:


> I'm trying to backtrack through the thread as much as possible to avoid asking stupid questions, but I keep seeing a lot of fuss about optical cables. What's the appeal of optical vs. AI-Net?
> 
> It's moot for me since I don't think the H100 processor even has an optical input on it. But I'm still curious.


----------



## zerodb

braves6117 said:


>


thanks for the kind assistance. maybe you can chew it up and spit it into my mouth for me next time. 

I guess asking questions is frowned upon here.

I searched this thread and found several posts several months back of people complaining about album art, but none seemed to indicate a solution to the issue.

As far as the Ai-Net vs. optical issue, this is my first experience with Alpine products so it's a new issue to me. I've been confused by a number of people referring to AI-Net audio as an "analog" signal, which would mark the first time I've seen multichannel audio and control data sent in analog form over a 2-conductor cable. Is it in fact analog with the control signals piggybacked on?

edit - I'm going to go ahead and have a laugh at my own expense on the AI-Net cable question. It was poorly lit when I installed last night and I only saw the two large pins (which apparently carry analog audio) but didn't see the others around them.


----------



## FSUnoles

we just got the kce350bt in. you know if anyone has used one to hook up iphone or blackberry with success yet?


----------



## doitor

zerodb said:


> What's the appeal of optical vs. AI-Net?


With Optical you have less chance of noise.
Only DVD/CD audio use it, the rest of the sources go via Ai-Net.
Ai-Net is basically Analog signal (RCA's) and control signals for other Alpine products (cd changers, Satellite Radio, etc).



zerodb said:


> It's moot for me since I don't think the H100 processor even has an optical input on it. But I'm still curious.


You need an H701 or H900 to take advantage of the optical cable.
Now, both of those procesors are out of production, so Alpine should come out with another one that's able to do 5.1 surround, and use the $100 "propietary" cable.

Jorge.


----------



## zerodb

doitor said:


> With Optical you have less chance of noise.
> Only DVD/CD audio use it, the rest of the sources go via Ai-Net.
> Ai-Net is basically Analog signal (RCA's) and control signals for other Alpine products (cd changers, Satellite Radio, etc).



Thanks Jorge - I was under the misconception that Ai-Net was a digital audio connection, in which case I couldn't imagine why the optical cable was such a big deal. Now that I realize I was wrong on that, it makes a lot more sense.


----------



## quality_sound

But also know that people that started with Ai-Net and went optical noticed no real benefit. If you already have it installed with Ai-Net, leave it.


----------



## braves6117

NVE-P1 arrived today. Review pending, but heres what it looks like.


----------



## quality_sound

Sweet. I need to find a place with the Euro version so I'll be good to go when I hit Germany next year. 

Looking forward to the review!


----------



## hrearden22

Great write-up. Thanks for being so thorough.


----------



## jboz

*5.1 channel audio via the H701*

A question for those of you with the W505 connected to the H701 using the multichannel decoding abilities of the H701.

I have my H701 feeding F1 to tweeters, F2 to the midbasses, no center, R to a rear pair, and sub to the subs. I did it this way so I can also play multichannel audio recordings.

Problem is that I dont know if the H701 is decoding a 5.1 discreet signal or just outputting a downmixed signal. At least the C701 has dummy lights that come on to show what type of signal is being processed.

When playing several 5.1 DTS audio or video DVDs I get rear channel output, but on the W505 screen, when switching to the more detailed "style" screen, it shows the audio processing for about 5 seconds and it says "DTS 3 / 2.1" and not "DTS 5.1"

What is the screen supposed to say when decoding a discreet 5.1 signal?

Is "DTS 3 / 2.1" the Alpine way of saying 5.1 or is this the surround downmix and the screen should indeed say "5.1" if it is decoding a discreet signal?

If in fact I am only getting the downmix, what setting in the setup could be causing this?

I thought I would try the forum first before calling Alpine tech support.

I am also starting to find out that the Alpine interface is horrible. I can understand the interface being implemented on a standard single din head unit, but there is such a waste of the generous 7" screen with the W505. The soft buttons could be bigger and the interface itself is just calling out for a graphical implementation. Just in the iPod screen itself, Alpine could take a page out of the Pioneer playbook as the new F-series iPod screen is beautiful - its too bad that there are so many other operational issues that Pioneer has had to issue firmware updates to correct multiple problems. Also, tuning everything would have been SO much easier with a graphical implementation. Enough venting! On the positive side, the W505/H701 via optical cable delivers excellent sound quality with no background noise.

Alpine ... [if anyone corporate is reading] PLEASE modernize the user interface!

Thanks everyone. 

P.S. I am also waiting for that Nav review. Please tell us that it is greatly improved over the Blackbird duo. I can live with fewer POIs if this unit is not a POS.


----------



## iskone

looking forward to the P1 review, my W505 should be in hand Thursday!!


----------



## Bollwerk

jboz - I have a W200/701 combo and it shows the same thing when I play DD and DTS DVDs - nothing to worry about I expect.


----------



## jboz

Thanks for the reply. There is no mention in the manual about the info screen designations. I thought it possible that the 3/2.1 really means 3+2=5.1. You would think that Alpine would stick to the normal shorthand though.


----------



## FSUnoles

*Re: 5.1 channel audio via the H701*



jboz said:


> A question for those of you with the W505 connected to the H701 using the multichannel decoding abilities of the H701.
> 
> I have my H701 feeding F1 to tweeters, F2 to the midbasses, no center, R to a rear pair, and sub to the subs. I did it this way so I can also play multichannel audio recordings.
> 
> Problem is that I dont know if the H701 is decoding a 5.1 discreet signal or just outputting a downmixed signal. At least the C701 has dummy lights that come on to show what type of signal is being processed.
> 
> When playing several 5.1 DTS audio or video DVDs I get rear channel output, but on the W505 screen, when switching to the more detailed "style" screen, it shows the audio processing for about 5 seconds and it says "DTS 3 / 2.1" and not "DTS 5.1"
> 
> What is the screen supposed to say when decoding a discreet 5.1 signal?
> 
> Is "DTS 3 / 2.1" the Alpine way of saying 5.1 or is this the surround downmix and the screen should indeed say "5.1" if it is decoding a discreet signal?
> 
> If in fact I am only getting the downmix, what setting in the setup could be causing this?
> 
> I thought I would try the forum first before calling Alpine tech support.
> 
> I am also starting to find out that the Alpine interface is horrible. I can understand the interface being implemented on a standard single din head unit, but there is such a waste of the generous 7" screen with the W505. The soft buttons could be bigger and the interface itself is just calling out for a graphical implementation. Just in the iPod screen itself, Alpine could take a page out of the Pioneer playbook as the new F-series iPod screen is beautiful - its too bad that there are so many other operational issues that Pioneer has had to issue firmware updates to correct multiple problems. Also, tuning everything would have been SO much easier with a graphical implementation. Enough venting! On the positive side, the W505/H701 via optical cable delivers excellent sound quality with no background noise.
> 
> Alpine ... [if anyone corporate is reading] PLEASE modernize the user interface!
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> P.S. I am also waiting for that Nav review. Please tell us that it is greatly improved over the Blackbird duo. I can live with fewer POIs if this unit is not a POS.


thank you for that. its exactly what ive been saying. Their interface is craaap. its sooo dated, we install old school alpine flip outs and it soo similar to their current setup its a joke. how hard it is to develop a better ipod interface or at least send out an update so we can get something that doesnt look like MSDOS

ps. yea the blackbird is a piece, we get them into service waaay too often. and x2 on the pioneer. they have some weird issues


----------



## BlackSapphire

braves6117 said:


> NVE-P1 arrived today. Review pending, but heres what it looks like.


When I first opened mine, I thought to myself "this box isn't big enough to charge $300 for".


----------



## FSUnoles

BlackSapphire said:


> When I first opened mine, I thought to myself "this box isn't big enough to charge $300 for".


what i dont get is how do you connect the gps ant. and bluetooth mic? how does it all work? and did you try it out?


----------



## jboz

The GPS antenna connects to the back of the W505. The top connector on the right side of the unit as you are looking at the back of the W505 is the gps connection. However, if I understand the users manual correctly, the external gps antenna is an accessory, which I assume means the nav unit is supposed to have a built in antenna and you only need the external antenna if there is some metal obstruction or metallic film on the windshield that would prevent a good signal from the build in antenna. Hopefully, our proud new owners can confirm this in their upcoming [SOON PLEASE!  ] reviews.

I am not sure where the mic would plug in though. The nav manual shows it plugging into the rear of the W505, but does not identify which plug. It must piggy back on top of another connector like the iPod connector because I dont believe there is a dedicated mic input.


----------



## jboz

*HD Radio tuner*

OK, let me bring up this sore subject again. Has anyone heard when the new HD Radio tuner TUA-T550HD will be released? 

I was hoping that since Alpine finally got their act together to release the bluetooth module and even surprised us with the P1 nav box, maybe they would get around to releasing the HD Radio tuner which was announced many moons ago, and which technology every other manufacturer has managed to produce and sell for much less than $200 retail. 

What seems to be the problem here if even a $30 net [after $50 rebate] JVC head unit that I recently picked up can have an HD tuner built in while Alpine has not even released theirs yet? Can Apple really be to blame for taking too long to approve the tagging feature???

End of rant.


----------



## tr0y_audi0

FSUnoles said:


> what i dont get is how do you connect the gps ant. and bluetooth mic? how does it all work? and did you try it out?


GPS Ant location is on the back of the W505
So it the plug for the mic,
just like the normal kca-300bt


----------



## What?

*Re: HD Radio tuner*



jboz said:


> OK, let me bring up this sore subject again. Has anyone heard when the new HD Radio tuner TUA-T550HD will be released?
> 
> I was hoping that since Alpine finally got their act together to release the bluetooth module and even surprised us with the P1 nav box, maybe they would get around to releasing the HD Radio tuner which was announced many moons ago, and which technology every other manufacturer has managed to produce and sell for much less than $200 retail.
> 
> What seems to be the problem here if even a $30 net [after $50 rebate] JVC head unit that I recently picked up can have an HD tuner built in while Alpine has not even released theirs yet? Can Apple really be to blame for taking too long to approve the tagging feature???
> 
> End of rant.


I agree but I own a JVC HD Radio and an Alpine TUAT500HD and the Alpine tuner sounds WAY better. The TUAT500HD is the BEST AM/FM tuner I have ever experienced and not just because it has HD Radio. 
I also think Alpine's XM tuner is much better sounding than the terk stuff.


----------



## braves6117

I hooked the nav up briefly to ensure operation as install is tomorrow....the unit wouldn't locate me until the gps ant was plugged in and set atop the vehicle...


----------



## ErinH

If one of you guys does a review on this navigation piece, would you please try to be as thorough as you can? Pics and details if it makes sense to do it?

Also, start a new thread based on it. It would just get lost in this thread.


----------



## cep55

Hey, guys -

I am completely confused on a couple of IMPRINT points... I had been running it, thinking it wasn't having much impact... but that's because I kept disconnecting it. (Dumb, I know, but I find most of Alpine's literature completely vague and useless.) Because the software always said it was sending the Curve info to the HU, I figured it was being stored there. Silly me... 

Anyway, when I installed my new system (including W505) I included the IMPRINT, connected to my W505 (using the provided cable to connect the HU to the "to HU" port on the H100 box, then connecting the H100 via signal cables to the imput on each of my amps), I get no sound at all through the speakers. (Is this normal, PRIOR to running the calibration software for the first time.) After getting no sound, and just wanting to see if my new amps/speakers/setup worked at all, I simply connected my amps directly to the HU. I assumed that because there was no sound that the H100 was malfunctioning. Once I removed it from the equation, all worked perfectly. So I then tried to use the IMPRINT again, leaving the signal cables connected to the Hu, but then unplugged them from the amps and used other signal cables to connect the H100 to the amps and run the calibration software. (When I added the H100 back into the equation, between the HU and the amps, I once again got no sound from the HU to the speakers.) BUT, when I ran the calibration program all the test tones came through the speakers just fine. Everything works great EXCEPT when I finish calibrating and upload Curve 1 and Curve 2, then follow the prompt to "Press any key to continue" on the HU, the sound is FULL volume. If I turn it down to "0", there's no sound, but if I turn it to "1" it's full sound. (And my amp gain setting is about 60%, which works completely normally volume-wise during the measurement process, and also when I don't have the IMPRINT connected.) So I have to disconnect the H100 to make the volume go back to normal function, but then of course I lose the IMPRINT tuning curves.

So I guess my questions, given all of that are:
a) is it normal for there to be no sound to the speakers when the H100 is connected to the HU and amps, BEFORE running the software and calibrating/setting up the H100?

b) Is this All-or-nothing volume problem I'm having perhaps related to the fact that I still have signal cables plugged into the outputs on my HU (but disconnected from the amps) at the same time I have the H100/amps connected to the HU?

This is confusing for me, and I realize the way I am explaining it is confusing, too, but I can't figure out how to articulate it any better than that. I just want to know, before I pull the HU out, whether this is likely to work! ("This" being, disconnecting the signal cables from the HU, and leaving only the H100 connected to the HU, then connecting the amps to the outputs on the H100.)

I should also note that I have two different H100 boxes (because I thought the first one was defective) and both behave identically.

If anyone can help me, I will be forever in your debt!

Cheers,

Christina


----------



## s60rguy

The thing I don't like about the NVE-P1 is that it only has 1.xx Million POI's, whereas pretty much every other Nav Unit out there has ATLEAST 9 Million.


----------



## zerodb

cep55 said:


> Hey, guys -
> 
> I am completely confused on a couple of IMPRINT points... I had been running it, thinking it wasn't having much impact... but that's because I kept disconnecting it. (Dumb, I know, but I find most of Alpine's literature completely vague and useless.) Because the software always said it was sending the Curve info to the HU, I figured it was being stored there. Silly me...
> 
> Anyway, when I installed my new system (including W505) I included the IMPRINT, connected to my W505 (using the provided cable to connect the HU to the "to HU" port on the H100 box, then connecting the H100 via signal cables to the imput on each of my amps), I get no sound at all through the speakers. (Is this normal, PRIOR to running the calibration software for the first time.) After getting no sound, and just wanting to see if my new amps/speakers/setup worked at all, I simply connected my amps directly to the HU. I assumed that because there was no sound that the H100 was malfunctioning. Once I removed it from the equation, all worked perfectly. So I then tried to use the IMPRINT again, leaving the signal cables connected to the Hu, but then unplugged them from the amps and used other signal cables to connect the H100 to the amps and run the calibration software. (When I added the H100 back into the equation, between the HU and the amps, I once again got no sound from the HU to the speakers.) BUT, when I ran the calibration program all the test tones came through the speakers just fine. Everything works great EXCEPT when I finish calibrating and upload Curve 1 and Curve 2, then follow the prompt to "Press any key to continue" on the HU, the sound is FULL volume. If I turn it down to "0", there's no sound, but if I turn it to "1" it's full sound. (And my amp gain setting is about 60%, which works completely normally volume-wise during the measurement process, and also when I don't have the IMPRINT connected.) So I have to disconnect the H100 to make the volume go back to normal function, but then of course I lose the IMPRINT tuning curves.
> 
> So I guess my questions, given all of that are:
> a) is it normal for there to be no sound to the speakers when the H100 is connected to the HU and amps, BEFORE running the software and calibrating/setting up the H100?
> 
> b) Is this All-or-nothing volume problem I'm having perhaps related to the fact that I still have signal cables plugged into the outputs on my HU (but disconnected from the amps) at the same time I have the H100/amps connected to the HU?
> 
> This is confusing for me, and I realize the way I am explaining it is confusing, too, but I can't figure out how to articulate it any better than that. I just want to know, before I pull the HU out, whether this is likely to work! ("This" being, disconnecting the signal cables from the HU, and leaving only the H100 connected to the HU, then connecting the amps to the outputs on the H100.)
> 
> I should also note that I have two different H100 boxes (because I thought the first one was defective) and both behave identically.
> 
> If anyone can help me, I will be forever in your debt!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Christina


Did you flip the two little switches inset under your 505 to the "eq/div" position? This is apparently a must if you're using an external processor like the H100, and may be at the root of your general wierdness.


----------



## cep55

Ohhhhh... are there really such switches on the W505? Where, exactly?

I knew they were there on the 9887, but had no idea they existed on the W505. (Alpine's IMPRINT literature sure didn't mention them...)

Thanks, and if anyone has more information about these switches, that would be welcomed. Could DEFINITELY be my problem!!

thanks again,

c


----------



## rockytt

Well, (not to be a SA) - they're on the bottom and are in the W505 manual - not hard to find when you're looking at the unit.


----------



## cep55

Okay, thanks! Now I feel dumb... but I still feel that Alpine could have made the whole Imprint setup process a LITTLE clearer. In the IMPRINT manual there's no mention, and in the W505 manual these switches are not called out, I'm pretty sure, in the IMPRINT section...

My oversight, though, very true...

thanks for the help, this will change everything!


----------



## zerodb

cep55 said:


> Okay, thanks! Now I feel dumb... but I still feel that Alpine could have made the whole Imprint setup process a LITTLE clearer. In the IMPRINT manual there's no mention, and in the W505 manual these switches are not called out, I'm pretty sure, in the IMPRINT section...
> 
> My oversight, though, very true...
> 
> thanks for the help, this will change everything!



The switches are recessed into the bottom of the unit, near the back. You have to switch both of them to the EQ/DIV setting.

Alpine manuals are completely worthless, and the H100 manual is bad even by their standards. The switches are mentioned in the setup section of the 505 manual, but not in the processor/imprint section, if I recall correctly.


----------



## FSUnoles

just installed the nav piece into our install unit. its cool but its the same as the blackbird. the graphics and voice and everything are just piggy backed from the blackbird so there is no change. the mic and ant. like others have said go right into the unit. the unit slides right into the blackbird location. i tried getting bluetooth to work but others could only hear me , i couldnt hear them, but that could be our setup. good news is that it picks up my blackberry and transfers phonebook (barely, i loose a lot of entries) and saves my dialed calls. but for some reason it doesnt automatically sync up when i walk back into the room. i have to go through it all over again and hit pair on my phone. so that is quite annoying. im going to try the kce350bt and see if that functions any better


----------



## braves6117

FSUnoles said:


> i tried getting bluetooth to work but others could only hear me , i couldnt hear them, but that could be our setup.



Uh Oh, I'm having the EXACT same problem.....does a INT symbol appear while call has been dialed? I get that symbol along with no available button to press. This is the case as well for incoming calls.....the incoming call SHOULD be displayed via the screen with Caller ID if available, and the option to accept or reject....however, in my case, the INT appears killing the music (muting), and I have to accept via my phone. This only allows caller to hear me, but not vice versa


----------



## ErinH

i don't know about these units, but you guys are implementing the 'interrupt' wire, right?


----------



## braves6117

bikinpunk said:


> i don't know about these units, but you guys are implementing the 'interrupt' wire, right?


No interrupt wire needed.

I fixed it though!

Under Setup, scroll down to and select "system."

Under the system menu, scroll to in INT icon, select it, and set it as "TEL."

Then, most importantly, under system menu, scroll to bluetooth....change it from off (DoH!!!) to "Nav."

Wallah!


----------



## zerodb

braves6117 said:


> No interrupt wire needed.
> 
> I fixed it though!
> 
> Under Setup, scroll down to and select "system."
> 
> Under the system menu, scroll to in INT icon, select it, and set it as "TEL."
> 
> Then, most importantly, under system menu, scroll to bluetooth....change it from off (DoH!!!) to "Nav."
> 
> Wallah!



Don't you just love Alpine's intuitive menu system?


----------



## braves6117

zerodb said:


> Don't you just love Alpine's intuitive menu system?


Whats even sadder is the Nav User Guide doesn't mention a word about it....who writes their ****!!!! Between this and 9887 manual, somebody should be out a job


----------



## alleng

I just installed the NVE-P1 in my 505. I also have the imprint processor. 

I cannot get any audio, like "turn here" when I am on a differant source. The volume of the active source goes down but I hear nothing from the nav? Is this a problem caused by the imprint? I have the nav mix volume turned to 10.

The bluetooth phone is working good. But the volume of the phone calls is low and I have to turn it up about 10 numbers to get the same amount of volume I get on other sources. Any way to adjust this?

Also it is very annoying that you cannot go to the setup menu of the nav while you are driving! I would like to see how many sats it is tracking or the trip screen so I could see average speed and such.

The most annoying thing so far has to be the fact that you have to hit the accept button EVERY time you turn it on!!!  This fact alone has almost made me send it back!

And also does it lose the programed destination every time you power the unit off? I shut my car off to get the mail and I had to enter the address all over again!


----------



## rockytt

> The most annoying thing so far has to be the fact that you have to hit the accept button EVERY time you turn it on!!! This fact alone has almost made me send it back!


Is there a nav system (OEM or aftermarket) anywhere in the country that doesn't do this??



> And also does it lose the programed destination every time you power the unit off?


Mine does not - but I couldn't tell you what I did to make it work this way



> Also it is very annoying that you cannot go to the setup menu of the nav while you are driving! I would like to see how many sats it is tracking or the trip screen so I could see average speed and such.


You need a PAC-TR7. This will allow you to do everything while driving (rear camera/watch dvds/access all menus, etc)


----------



## braves6117

rockytt said:


> You need a PAC-TR7. This will allow you to do everything while driving (rear camera/watch dvds/access all menus, etc)


Not True. The Nav system will not allow access to certain features while moving. I'm not sure of the exact "speed limit" but since it can track your speed, it won't allow access until pulled over at a stop, or at a stop light


----------



## rockytt

Havent' had that problem yet - so far been able to access everything - but certainly reasonable to assume that I haven't tried everything either-


----------



## TrickyDIck

Frustrated!!

Had to send my W505 back! Bad unit. One of those 2 switches on the bottom, well mine only had one. Apparently according to the Alpine tech, they had some problems with them on some production runs or something where switches would fall out.

Symptom was only CD audio, no other sources would play.

Also found out from Alpine tech, that when an iPhone is plugged into the USB for music playback, you cannot take calls via Bluetooth, and obviously, vice-versa. I was also told that unit would only playback AAC and Apple Lossless via the iPod. Only WMA and MP3 via the USB (Is there a lossless WMA format?).

Art, some looked great, some looked crummy. Have to search the forum to find the preferred resolution on here somewhere, unless someone wants to post that again.

Then I'm going to have to actually TUNE the H701. Not looking forward to that..... Hopefully I'll have everything home and working on Saturday so I can sit in my driveway until the police come to issue me a ticket and tell me to turn it down....

Hopw I don't have any Nav and BT issues like some here.

TD


----------



## quality_sound

TrickyDIck said:


> Frustrated!!
> 
> Had to send my W505 back! Bad unit. One of those 2 switches on the bottom, well mine only had one. Apparently according to the Alpine tech, they had some problems with them on some production runs or something where switches would fall out.
> 
> Symptom was only CD audio, no other sources would play.


That sucks. You're the first I've heard of having this problem.



> Also found out from Alpine tech, that when an iPhone is plugged into the USB for music playback, you cannot take calls via Bluetooth, and obviously, vice-versa. I was also told that unit would only playback AAC and Apple Lossless via the iPod. Only WMA and MP3 via the USB (Is there a lossless WMA format?).


What? 



> Art, some looked great, some looked crummy. Have to search the forum to find the preferred resolution on here somewhere, unless someone wants to post that again.


It's in this thread but it's pretty small. I usually just steal the pics form Wikipedia and they work fine.


----------



## TrickyDIck

quality_sound said:


> That sucks. You're the first I've heard of having this problem.
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> It's in this thread but it's pretty small. I usually just steal the pics form Wikipedia and they work fine.



Reading the manual now, it says it can do AAC off a CD-R or RW.. Wonder if that's true.

As far as the iPhone connected by USB and listening to music, can anyone comment on wether it will let you take the call through Bluetooth?


Also it seems I am going to need a primer on tuning the system with the H701. I think that I have a fair understanding of what to do to tweak eq settings, adjust the crossovers and stuff using the interface. I have a broad understanding of phase alignment. Have a fair understanding about where to set the crossovers using the speaker data sheets. Problem is not the what to do, but the how to do. How do you actually go about doing this in a systematic fashion? Also curious about setting the amp gains correctly and wether to use or bypass any of the internal amplifier crossovers as opposed to the crossover in the H701 (which I think is likely to be easier to adjust and tweak as well as offer many more options).

Also. Is it necessary to write down my setting in case of a dead battery once I've got it perfect?

Now I expect that there are some hardliners that are going to tell me to search first. Heck isn't this what the WHOLE BOARD is about!? It'd take months to read and digest all the posts here. Just looking for a little guidance and advice on where to start.

Thanks!


TD


----------



## braves6117

quality_sound said:


> It's in this thread but it's pretty small. I usually just steal the pics form Wikipedia and they work fine.


How do you integrate the photos via wiki to album art on the ipod, thus shown on the w505 screen?


----------



## jboz

I would assume you just copy any jpg image to your appropriate hard drive and assign the image as the album cover artwork via the iTunes album info screen.


----------



## zerodb

jboz said:


> I would assume you just copy any jpg image to your appropriate hard drive and assign the image as the album cover artwork via the iTunes album info screen.


it appears that to get the best quality you need to use another utility to embed the art in the id3 tag, which iTunes does not do by default (it seems to put a lower quality thumbnail in the tag and store the good artwork seperately)


----------



## zerodb

also, I don't have the p1 but with my iPhone plugged in via USB and listening to music, I can take and make calls via Bluetooth headset just fine, it conveniently fades to mute and restarts the music when I'm done. I can't imagine the P1 would be any less adept since it's a BT device and should see the phone side independent of the iPod side.


----------



## rwalrond

zerodb said:


> also, I don't have the p1 but with my iPhone plugged in via USB and listening to music, I can take and make calls via Bluetooth headset just fine, it conveniently fades to mute and restarts the music when I'm done. I can't imagine the P1 would be any less adept since it's a BT device and should see the phone side independent of the iPod side.


I have a 3g Iphone and I can confirm that it works fine when playing music, but if you're watching video from the iphone (after you jump through hoops to make it work) then the audio from the video does not fade completely away when a phone call comes in. You will have to unplug the AV extension cable. Needless to say I just went out and bought an ipod classic and I'm using that instead.


----------



## AWC

needless to say


----------



## zerodb

rwalrond said:


> I have a 3g Iphone and I can confirm that it works fine when playing music, but if you're watching video from the iphone (after you jump through hoops to make it work) then the audio from the video does not fade completely away when a phone call comes in. You will have to unplug the AV extension cable. Needless to say I just went out and bought an ipod classic and I'm using that instead.


Fortunately I've already got an 80gb ipod video that represents the majority of my collection; the 3g iphone only holds my newest stuff. I plan on making a little dock area in the ashtray and keep the 80gb hooked up pretty much full-time through the high speed connection and have a slot open for my iphone to dock with the USB connection so I can keep that charged while I'm on the road.

That reminds me, anyone using the high-speed connection, does it automatically "wake" your ipod when you turn on the car? I'm only using USB right now and I have to hit a button on the ipod to start it up (or unplug/replug it).


----------



## ErinH

I've used both, but always use the full speed connection on my iPod. When I’ve used my wife’s ipod I didn’t have to wake it up or anything like that.


----------



## zerodb

bikinpunk said:


> I've used both, but always use the full speed connection on my iPod. When I’ve used my wife’s ipod I didn’t have to wake it up or anything like that.


PERFECT! 

I need to use the USB connection for my iPhone since the full-speed won't charge it; it sounds like the fullspeed will allow me to leave my regular ipod video plugged in and forget about it.

By the way, I don't know if all other ipod head units work like this, but I LOVE the fact that if I grab my ipod from the car and plug in my headphones, it continues playing whatever I was listening to in the car, and vice versa. Very convenient.


----------



## ErinH

Is anyone's else's fan (on the back of the h/u) working serious overtime a bit too much? Mine squeals at me. No matter if it's hot or cool inside the car. It drives me NUTS! I'm thinking about calling Alpine and sending it in. I can literally hear it over my music sometimes. 

*glad he bought authorized*


----------



## TrickyDIck

bikinpunk said:


> Is anyone's else's fan (on the back of the h/u) working serious overtime a bit too much? Mine squeals at me. No matter if it's hot or cool inside the car. It drives me NUTS! I'm thinking about calling Alpine and sending it in. I can literally hear it over my music sometimes.
> 
> *glad he bought authorized*


Don't know. Mine is still at the friggin shop! Faulty unit and all was missing one of the switches on the bottom....

Get it Saturday.


----------



## BlackSapphire

bikinpunk said:


> *glad he bought authorized*


I guess you should be able to exchange it straight up then and save the hassle of shipping to Alpine. Those that bought unauthorized are still covered by Alpine as long as the serial number is legit and intact.

Loud cooling fans annoy the heck out of me. Has it gotten louder or has it always been the same?


----------



## ErinH

It seems to have gotten louder. Upon startup it whines like a mother! It's 50* out this morning and the drive to work was fine. I got to work, ran upstairs to grab something, went back downstairs and out to my car. Turned the car on and "wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee"... whining started up.


----------



## zerodb

bikinpunk said:


> It seems to have gotten louder. Upon startup it whines like a mother! It's 50* out this morning and the drive to work was fine. I got to work, ran upstairs to grab something, went back downstairs and out to my car. Turned the car on and "wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee"... whining started up.


sounds like a bad bearing, should be an easy warranty fix


----------



## ssmith100

Bikin,

You've got a bad fan. What may have hapened is it got slighty bent when you installed it. The 505 in my wife's Jeep did this. I ended up making it worse trying to straighten things out. Ordered a new fan from PAC parts, it's cheap. Took about ten minutes of disassembly to replace it. Works like a champ again. The one in my Cady has never had a problem.

Shane


----------



## ErinH

if it happened during install I would think that I'd have noticed it when it was put in. Oh well. you may be right. I'm pretty sure the fan is bad.

I'm calling CF when I get home about getting a replacement.


----------



## steveklein

ugh. i still can't get my iva-w505 to do very simple things, such as:

play video from an ipod classic
remember presets for XM radio after turning it off

very annoying. i replaced the battery in my car. that wasn't the problem. very disappointed with this unit.


----------



## steveklein

ugh. i still can't get my iva-w505 to do very simple things, such as:

play video from an ipod classic
remember presets for XM radio after turning it off

very annoying. i replaced the battery in my car. that wasn't the problem. very disappointed with this unit.


----------



## TrickyDIck

Great!

Got my car back finally. one of the speakers doesn't play, of course its the midrange. got some engine noise leaking through. Seems like my life has become a never ending saga of, "when will the car stereo finally be in/working/sound good".

Plug the iPod in and it says on my iPhone (this device not made to function with the iPhone. blah blah blah...)

TD


----------



## rockytt

> ugh. i still can't get my iva-w505 to do very simple things, such as:
> play video from an ipod classic


How is your iPod connected? The manual is piss-poor when it comes to explaining this part, and I had a time of it myself. Once it was hooked up (several beers later) correctly it made sense, but %$#! it could have been easier


----------



## quality_sound

steveklein said:


> ugh. i still can't get my iva-w505 to do very simple things, such as:
> 
> play video from an ipod classic
> remember presets for XM radio after turning it off
> 
> very annoying. i replaced the battery in my car. that wasn't the problem. very disappointed with this unit.


Are you using the USB or Full Speed connection? 

Why would you replace the battery because of the preset problems? That's kind of a leap there. Is the 505 holding it's radio presets OK?


----------



## Justang

Got my 505 and I love it. 
I have one ipod with all my music on it hooked up to the full speed connection. I have a 120gig classic ipod that I'm going to put my movies on. What I was really hoping to do is find a large size external HD and hook it up to play all my movies... say 500gig to hold every DVD I own. I tried hooking up my 80gig external HD via the USB, it would play music, but would not recognize any of the moves I put on there. I put those same moves on my iPod and the Alpine recognized it. Interestingly the iPod won't recognize the movies unless there is at least one music file on the ipod. Figured that might hold true for the HD, but nope. So my dreams are dashed of putting all my DVD's onto a large HD and being able to bring them up on demand. Guess I have to wait until apple comes out with the 240gid iPod. 

I read through most of these posts (dang 25pages, lol) and didn't see anybody trying this. Am I a tard thinking this would work? Could there be a way to emulate the iPod operating system to trick the 505 into thinking the external HD is an iPod? Or is there any easier way? Or is this just a pipe dream?

One thing that sucks about this whole iPod movie set up is on the iPod there are chapters in a movie. When it gets sent to the 505 there are no chapters. So you can't move forward or backward in the movie unless you fastforward or rewind by holding the button down.


----------



## steveklein

quality_sound said:


> Are you using the USB or Full Speed connection?
> 
> Why would you replace the battery because of the preset problems? That's kind of a leap there. Is the 505 holding it's radio presets OK?




USB connection. It was easiest for me to install, and I like the coverart. i also like that i can just plug a flash drive in and it can play the stuff.

as far as why i replaced the battery... that's because my car wouldn't start 

but yeah the unit does hold FM presets fine, and it doesnt forget the time everytime i start my car.


----------



## steveklein

Justang said:


> Got my 505 and I love it.
> I have one ipod with all my music on it hooked up to the full speed connection. I have a 120gig classic ipod that I'm going to put my movies on. What I was really hoping to do is find a large size external HD and hook it up to play all my movies... say 500gig to hold every DVD I own. I tried hooking up my 80gig external HD via the USB, it would play music, but would not recognize any of the moves I put on there. I put those same moves on my iPod and the Alpine recognized it. Interestingly the iPod won't recognize the movies unless there is at least one music file on the ipod. Figured that might hold true for the HD, but nope. So my dreams are dashed of putting all my DVD's onto a large HD and being able to bring them up on demand. Guess I have to wait until apple comes out with the 240gid iPod.
> 
> I read through most of these posts (dang 25pages, lol) and didn't see anybody trying this. Am I a tard thinking this would work? Could there be a way to emulate the iPod operating system to trick the 505 into thinking the external HD is an iPod? Or is there any easier way? Or is this just a pipe dream?
> 
> One thing that sucks about this whole iPod movie set up is on the iPod there are chapters in a movie. When it gets sent to the 505 there are no chapters. So you can't move forward or backward in the movie unless you fastforward or rewind by holding the button down.



how do you plan on powering the large external hard drive? also, if you were able to powe rit, i would think it might take a really long time to load up that much data. i don't really know though.


----------



## rockytt

did you hook up the video cable to the back of the 505?


----------



## steveklein

rockytt said:


> did you hook up the video cable to the back of the 505?


i think so...

i can pop in a dvd and watch it without a problem... it is just the iPod video that isn't going through (160GB classic)... and then of course the incredibly annoying loss-of-xm-presets which render it almost unusable.


----------



## wrmathis

playin a dvd wont matter if the video cable for the ipod isnt hooked up. it will play dvd's all day long. but not ipod video if the cable isnt hooked up


----------



## rockytt

> playin a dvd wont matter if the video cable for the ipod isnt hooked up. it will play dvd's all day long. but not ipod video if the cable isnt hooked up


Exactly - what does playing a dvd (which is inside the 505) have to do with getting video off the ipod onto the 505?

It's a funny cable to my way of thinking, but if you don't plug the video cable into the back of the 505 you won't get any movies off your iPod


----------



## TrickyDIck

Ejecting the NAV unit.

I've tried ejecting the nav unit twice. The first time, it was difficult.

The second time ended in expletives and a piece of plastic falling apart..

ANyone else had this problem?

Looks like I am on to my 3rd unit!!!


TD


----------



## Bones

TrickyDIck said:


> Ejecting the NAV unit.
> The second time ended in expletives and a piece of plastic falling apart..


Yeouch - that's not good.

I'm constantly ejecting my Nav to reset it, and I've never had any problems. Firm press on the eject button, a sharp tug on the BB2 and out it comes. I've got it off to such an art I can do single-handed whilst I'm driving! 

Certainly nothing loose in there. What part of the plastic is breaking?


----------



## TrickyDIck

Bones said:


> Yeouch - that's not good.
> 
> I'm constantly ejecting my Nav to reset it, and I've never had any problems. Firm press on the eject button, a sharp tug on the BB2 and out it comes. I've got it off to such an art I can do single-handed whilst I'm driving!
> 
> Certainly nothing loose in there. What part of the plastic is breaking?


THe first and only time I ejected the Nave unit, it took several tries with really HARD pushing on the button before it popped out and stayed out. It popped out each time but in went back in after I released the button.

Now it looks like the button has "fallen into" the unit. It is no longer flush with the front trim panel. I tried to grab it with some pliers. No luck.

I'm hosed.

TD


----------



## quality_sound

Sounds like it wasn't lined up correctly when it was inserted.


----------



## shangtr0n

So it turns out, this didn't work for me (even though all of your advice is correct). So I talked with an Alpine technician and mailed my XM Direct module in to Alpine for them to test. A very helpful Alpine tech then discovered that the problem was because some of these Terk XMDALP100 XM Direct units are compatible with IMPRINT and some are not. It totally depends on the production date of the Tuner Module that you have.

To find the production date, look on the bottom of the smaller black box for a sticker with a number that looks like 06T06. The first two numbers are for the month of production and the last two numbers are for the year.

The production date on mine was 01T05 (January of 2005). To be compatible with IMPRINT, the module has to have a production date equal to or later than 06T06. So I went on eBay and paid $25 for the exactly same tuner module with a production date after June 2006, and now it works like a charm! Because I needed to replace only the black box, I kept the same XM Radio ID and didn't have to alter my XM subscription at all.

Then the connections and EQ switches are all done just like What? said in his post. You plug the connection from the W505 into the input of the Terk XM Direct module, plug the output of the Terk XM Direct module into the input of the IMPRINT module (the one that is marked "to HU"), and make sure both switches on the W505 are set to EQ/DIV.

Thanks for your help, and I hope this post helps to save someone else from the same headache that I had figuring this out!



What? said:


> Both switches on the bottom of the deck need to be set to "EQ/DIV". The Ai-Net cable connects from the OUTPUT of the Imprint unit to the OUTPUT of the XM unit. INPUT on the XM unit goes to the INPUT on the W505. Sounds backwards but it is correct.


----------



## TrickyDIck

quality_sound said:


> Sounds like it wasn't lined up correctly when it was inserted.


Highly doubtful. have you seen the clearance around the Blackbird when its in the slot? Its only a few millimeters on each side. its flush with the front of the unit. 

TD


----------



## quality_sound

Even being off a millimeter off in one direction on something with such a tight fit can cause issues. It was just a thought.


----------



## TrickyDIck

quality_sound said:


> Even being off a millimeter off in one direction on something with such a tight fit can cause issues. It was just a thought.


True-

The real problem with the tight clearnace is that I can't get the thing out now, and its going to be a painful return process!

TD


----------



## steveklein

ugh. i didn't even know there was an ipod video cable. did it come in the original box or is it purchased separately?

also, since it appears i'm going to have to yank out the unit... is there anything i should be checking on to to fixing the xm radio? the presets disappear every time i turn the car off and it resets to channel 1. fm presets nad the internal clock are unaffected.


----------



## wrmathis

the cable comes with it. on the cable that connects to the ipod u should have a 1/8 in male connector on it. that connects into another cable that goes to the back of the head unit that says ipod video


----------



## quality_sound

TrickyDIck said:


> True-
> 
> The real problem with the tight clearnace is that I can't get the thing out now, and its going to be a painful return process!
> 
> TD


So the release button doesn't do anything now? In the manual is says to press the button while pulling the unit out (jesus that sounds dirty). Worth a shot maybe?


----------



## TrickyDIck

quality_sound said:


> So the release button doesn't do anything now? In the manual is says to press the button while pulling the unit out (jesus that sounds dirty). Worth a shot maybe?


Called Alpine today.

Heard a number of things, but was told to return the unit. Crutchfield has the replacements in the mail already.

Also I heard the following stuff-

iPod USB vs FUll-Speed. USB uses the Alpine D/A converter, Full-speed uses the iPod converter. Makes sense.

iPod 2.1 firmware causes some seizures with the playback of audio files. expect a correction in next 2-3 weeks with new firmware.

Artwork also looks crappy on new firmware. Wrote down the size and dpi specs. Tech suggested grabbing art from tower.com


Well that's all I got.

TD


----------



## quality_sound

I hadn't thought about using Tower. I usually steal artwork from Wikipedia when I need it.


----------



## FSUnoles

TrickyDIck said:


> Called Alpine today.
> 
> Heard a number of things, but was told to return the unit. Crutchfield has the replacements in the mail already.
> 
> Also I heard the following stuff-
> 
> iPod USB vs FUll-Speed. USB uses the Alpine D/A converter, Full-speed uses the iPod converter. Makes sense.
> 
> iPod 2.1 firmware causes some seizures with the playback of audio files. expect a correction in next 2-3 weeks with new firmware.
> 
> Artwork also looks crappy on new firmware. Wrote down the size and dpi specs. Tech suggested grabbing art from tower.com
> 
> 
> Well that's all I got.
> 
> TD


so what is better the ipod d/c or the alpine d/c. also is there any firmware update for the actual 505?


----------



## TrickyDIck

FSUnoles said:


> so what is better the ipod d/c or the alpine d/c. also is there any firmware update for the actual 505?


No idea about 505 firmware I didn't ask. Has Alpine ever updated firmware?

Better way to connect iPod for me is the USB connection. This allows the use of the assumed higher quality D/A converter on the Alpine unit (24 bit) rather than the iPod converter (??bit) - don't think apple ever publishes these types of technical details. Album art is a bonus. 

This begs the question - when using the H701 with an optical connection, does the processor also have a D/A converter, and if so, is it better worse or same as what's in the W505? H701 states nothing in manual about DA converter, but bax has a cryptic M. DAC listed in with other features.


----------



## BlackSapphire

I'll be selling my W505, PXA-701, KWE-610A optical cable, KC-900E voice interrupt module, and NVE-P1 navigation module. All new and includes original box. No wires cut, no scratches. Just a heads up - it'll be in the classified section by tomorrow (along with 3 JL Slash amps, a 12W6v2, etc.) Sorry for the threadjack boyz.


----------



## quality_sound

Why?


----------



## TrickyDIck

Grr!!! Still waiting for the custom grilles so I can shoot some photos of my car!

Experimenting with portable USB HDD today.

Have an 80GB 2.5" Cirago brand HDD ($50 from newegg but had to return first one cause it was DOA) stuffed full of MP3s. Not sure how many. It came with a mini-USB to standard USB with Y cable for supplemental power.

Blew a fuse! Grr! Took some time to figure out this is what happend, and then more time to find the fuse, and confirm it had been fried. No spares. There is a certain way this needs to be connected for supplemtal power, which by the way it DOES need in order to spin up. And spin up it did. There must be a certain way to hook this up so as to avoid blowing things. I figured out that the larger USB cable should plug into the USB input for the W505, and the smaller Y portion into the cigarette USB power adapter. I found one on Amazon for $15 or so that supplies 2A of 5VDC. 

The BANKING process is SOOO SLOOOWW!!! Pulled artwork on some tracks - may not have all tracks correctly tagged and embedded with artwork though. Looks like artwork is better quality than frmo iPod USB connection but the art is indeed the same. This jives with what an Alpine tech told me a couple days ago that the newer iPod firmware seems to have cause the resolution to suffer somewhat.

Another unanswered question is wether or not the banking data is preserved every time you power down or disconnect the device, or plug in a different device. I mean, this was incredibly slow and would be a serious issue if you want to have access to an entire library but had to bank everything for each trip.

Not sure how the M.I.X. feature works. There is a MIX ALL and MIX songs. MIX ALL seemed to mix only the songs in the currently selected bank (not 100% sure of this but pretty sure). Wonder if i had let the banking proccess complete if it would have worked fine or not, mixing tracks across all Banks. manual is not very clear on this.

You can also browse each bank via track tags (genre, artist, album, etc)

From manual 8 banks 1000 songs each = 8000 songs capacity. the 80 GB drive may be enough, but I also bought a 400GB Iomega drive. Would have tried it tonight, but its doing a painfully SLOW volume levelling process right now via the USB drive, not the main PC HDD, which is even slower. 

Speaking of volume levelling, it seems that iTunes offers a fairly good process for doing this, which I am trying tonight - painfully slow. It supposedly does not alter the original track data, only the Meta-Data. MP3Gain uses a replay gain algorithim (you can wikipedia this for more info) to accomplish a similar function. There is an aplication called iVolume which I googled but haven't attempted to use which lets iTunes use the same meta-data as MP3Gain via its Replay Gain algorithim. The benefit would be that all my apps on the PC would then share the same volume levelling information. I have not tried this. Anyone else try it?

PLease share your volume levelling advice if so.

Just to confirm - the 80GB Cirago brand HDD bought at newegg works fine with supplemental power via a cigarette to USB power adapter (I just happen to have a cig lighter outlet in my center console where I will stash the drive). I know that the USB adapter I bought will spin up the 400 GB Iomega alone, but have not yet tested it with the 505 connection to see if it will access properly because its in the middle of a very slow volume levelling process.

TD


----------



## BlackSapphire

quality_sound said:


> Why?


I assume that was directed towards me. I created a new budget for myself and some things gotta change temporarily. I'll still be here. I'm just getting rid of my car and the one I'm replacing it with is a lease.

I don't want a bunch of equip sitting around while it depreciates even more.


----------



## quality_sound

YOu can do a stereo upgrade in a leased vehicle. Hell, my last Passat was a lease and I modded the piss out of that thing.


----------



## BlackSapphire

quality_sound said:


> YOu can do a stereo upgrade in a leased vehicle. Hell, my last Passat was a lease and I modded the piss out of that thing.


LOL - yeah, I'm sure the bug will bite again soon.


----------



## bcmedic

hey guys, brand new here.

i just got my w505 installed today. well i did the install i also got the tr7 bypass. i double checked every connection but cant seem to get the bypass to work. i got the leds to flash accordingly and im pretty sure i hooked up the cables correctly. any ideas where to start looking for a mistake?? ive got audio from a dvd but no video. i also dont have much for menus. im guessing its got something to do with my wiring...any help would be appreciated

the only thing i wasnt too sure about was the remote to the tr7. if anyone has a picture of their wiring that would solve all my problems...much appreciated


----------



## bcmedic

once the tr7 bypass has been programmed can u disconnect it from power altogheter without reprogramming again??


----------



## rockytt

> once the tr7 bypass has been programmed


You shouldn't have to do anything to it at all when you get it - you _programmed_ it?


----------



## bcmedic

figured it out, its a defective tr7. wat a pain!!


----------



## TrickyDIck

Update on portable USB HDD..

So I connected my IOMEGA 400GB drive that I loaded up with 7996 songs. It didn't recognize it correctly. It said Banking, but Banking didn't flash on and off. No songs played.

It also would say Current error when I had the supplemental power attached to the drive. This did not happen with the Cirago 80GB HDD. Anyway. I then loaded the Cirago HDD with the same set of songs. And this worked great. 

Banking-

in a word it sucks. takes forever. each time you power on the unit, re-attach the drive, turn your car off, etc, the banking process must be repeated. It took at least 8 or more minutes per bank to get all the songs registered. Plus, depending on how they are written to the drive, they may be randomly written. I used DriveSort to organize them alphabetically.

The MIX or random track play feature only works within the currently selected bank. Lets say you have 8000 songs. well only 1000 will be recognized at a time. 

Also, since the USB will only recognize up to 320 bit CBR MP3, or AAC (not sure on bitrate), but will not play lossless, there is little benefit to going larger than 80 GB, since you will likely to max out on songs (8000) before space.

I am thinking that a nice iPod with 120 or more would be the best plan.

TD


----------



## quality_sound

Do you have a separate power supply? If not be lucky you even got it to spin up. It wouldn't spin up my Passport. But I think you're having problems because Alpine has said you can only use up to an 80GB hard drive with the 505.


----------



## TrickyDIck

quality_sound said:


> Do you have a separate power supply? If not be lucky you even got it to spin up. It wouldn't spin up my Passport. But I think you're having problems because Alpine has said you can only use up to an 80GB hard drive with the 505.


Yes I do have a cigarette lighter USB power adapter for extra DC current.

I don't think any larger than 80GB is necessary at any rate. It can't register more than 8000 songs supposedly.

Furthermore, lack of any memory to store the banked song data means that every time you turn your car off, you need to go through that process all over. What's worse is, it will only BANK the song data for an additional bank (up to 8), when you select a new bank. Meaning, it will fill the current bank, then it stops banking, and does not fill the remaining banks with song data.

It plays from USB, but it was not really meant to use with a large database of songs attached or this would work better than it does. For long trips it might be a nice feature at some point though.

TD


----------



## TrickyDIck

Anybody know if you can hook up a radar detector audible alert to a nav interrupt input so you can hear it over cranked up stereo?

TD


----------



## SteveC

I just got the new TUA-550HD and hooked it up to my W505 but I get no audio. I can see the HD Radio working as it displays the station info/song but no audio.


----------



## autofile

SteveC said:


> I just got the new TUA-550HD and hooked it up to my W505 but I get no audio. I can see the HD Radio working as it displays the station info/song but no audio.


Is your AINet cable connected properly? They are directional.


----------



## SteveC

As the directions state, I have the "L" shape plug from the AI-Net going to the HU (in this case, it's going to the PXA-H100 AI-Net input. What seems odd is that the directions state that the AI-Net from the HD tuner should go into the AI-Net "Output" yet I still have the Sirius unit to plug in. But I did try both an bypassed the Sirius and still nothing.


----------



## drtool

I just orded the TUA-550 HD. But the head unit will not see power for 3-4 weeks.


----------



## SteveC

I also tried the new KCE-350BT and it dropped my "paired" connection several times and worse, no one could really hear me well. I tried moving the mic to a hundred different locations with no luck. Called Alpine, they said they have not had any complaints of this and sounds like a bad unit. So, I sent it back for a new one.


----------



## dconder

I just installed my second W505 and had a quick question as I have not ever had this happen with an Alpine unit. I installed the TR-7 yesterday and it is not working. No led lights on it and no bypass. My question is, on the W505, without the bypass, is the only setup you will see is Audio? No other options under "setup"? I also can not remember if the W505 is suppose to say "picture off for your safety" on DVD. I can play a DVD and it plays on the rear screen but the W505 just shows the info like a CD would. Is this correct or should it be showing "picture off for your safety"? I just want to make sure it is indeed the TR-7 and not something in the W505. Thanks for any input.


----------



## sorapp

I have the IVA-W505 with the PXA-H100 and the Blackbird II installed. I want to hear Nav guidance over the audio when I'm listening to radio or iPod, etc. I have seen here that I need a KCE-900e to do this. What is not clear to me is how to hook it up. Does anyone have this setup actually working? If so would you share with me what connections you made? Thanks.


----------



## quality_sound

dconder said:


> I just installed my second W505 and had a quick question as I have not ever had this happen with an Alpine unit. I installed the TR-7 yesterday and it is not working. No led lights on it and no bypass. My question is, on the W505, without the bypass, is the only setup you will see is Audio? No other options under "setup"? I also can not remember if the W505 is suppose to say "picture off for your safety" on DVD. I can play a DVD and it plays on the rear screen but the W505 just shows the info like a CD would. Is this correct or should it be showing "picture off for your safety"? I just want to make sure it is indeed the TR-7 and not something in the W505. Thanks for any input.


Yes, with the TR-7 not working (I MUCH prefer the Black Box to the TR-7) you can't access most of the menus. 



sorapp said:


> I have the IVA-W505 with the PXA-H100 and the Blackbird II installed. I want to hear Nav guidance over the audio when I'm listening to radio or iPod, etc. I have seen here that I need a KCE-900e to do this. What is not clear to me is how to hook it up. Does anyone have this setup actually working? If so would you share with me what connections you made? Thanks.



It's covered in the thread. It's a lot of reading but it has been covered more than once already.


----------



## quality_sound

Anyone figure out the iPod Touch / iPhone video problem yet?


----------



## sorapp

Quote:
Originally Posted by sorapp 
I have the IVA-W505 with the PXA-H100 and the Blackbird II installed. I want to hear Nav guidance over the audio when I'm listening to radio or iPod, etc. I have seen here that I need a KCE-900e to do this. What is not clear to me is how to hook it up. Does anyone have this setup actually working? If so would you share with me what connections you made? Thanks. 


It's covered in the thread. It's a lot of reading but it has been covered more than once already. 
Quote:

I appreciate the info but I can't find an answer to my question in this thread. There are several references to using th KCE900e but no one explains how to actually connect it.


----------



## TrickyDIck

sorapp said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by sorapp
> I have the IVA-W505 with the PXA-H100 and the Blackbird II installed. I want to hear Nav guidance over the audio when I'm listening to radio or iPod, etc. I have seen here that I need a KCE-900e to do this. What is not clear to me is how to hook it up. Does anyone have this setup actually working? If so would you share with me what connections you made? Thanks.
> 
> 
> It's covered in the thread. It's a lot of reading but it has been covered more than once already.
> Quote:
> 
> I appreciate the info but I can't find an answer to my question in this thread. There are several references to using th KCE900e but no one explains how to actually connect it.


1. I didn't install myself, but it is 100% necessary if you're using H701. H100 probably too, and want the nav prompts to be heard over the other sources.

2. directions I think are included with the PMD200 unit and appear self-explanatory. Check the alpine website manuals for it.

TD


----------



## sorapp

TrickyDIck said:


> 1. I didn't install myself, but it is 100% necessary if you're using H701. H100 probably too, and want the nav prompts to be heard over the other sources.
> 
> 2. directions I think are included with the PMD200 unit and appear self-explanatory. Check the alpine website manuals for it.
> 
> TD


Thanks for the reply. The question I'm trying to get answered is which connectors on the KCE-900e are used and what other device connectors do they connect to. Specifically I'm confused with the RGB cable. It appears that the RGB input cable of the KCE-900e connects to the RGB input of the W505. This concerns me because they are both inputs and usually this will not work. Yet I can see no other possible connection. I also see that the Guide output of the KCE-900e connects to the Guide input of the PXA-H100. I have no issue with this connection. Lastly there doesn't seem to be any power conenctions, is this true?

FYI, the reason this is an issue for me is my installer insists that this will not work even though Alpine says it will. I just want to be as certain as possible before I pressure him into doing it. I would appreciate any info you have.


----------



## quality_sound

Power is carried in the Ai-Net cable. You shouldn't have to use the RGB connection on either piece.


----------



## sorapp

quality_sound said:


> Power is carried in the Ai-Net cable. You shouldn't have to use the RGB connection on either piece.


There is no AI-Net port on the 900e. the only input port is the RGB.


----------



## TrickyDIck

sorapp said:


> There is no AI-Net port on the 900e. the only input port is the RGB.


Are you using the H701? There is a diagram in the back of the H701 manual when using with Nav systems that shows the 900e connections.

I think you just need to get your installer to have some faith that it works, and IS necessary. If he wants to know about a specific, have him call alpine tech support.

TD


----------



## veloze

sorapp said:


> I have the IVA-W505 with the PXA-H100 and the Blackbird II installed. I want to hear Nav guidance over the audio when I'm listening to radio or iPod, etc. I have seen here that I need a KCE-900e to do this. What is not clear to me is how to hook it up. Does anyone have this setup actually working? If so would you share with me what connections you made? Thanks.



I posted this reply in another thread few days ago. Check it out!! 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showpost.php?p=577297&postcount=14


----------



## sorapp

veloze said:


> I posted this reply in another thread few days ago. Check it out!!
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showpost.php?p=577297&postcount=14


Thanks, that is exactly what I was looking for. Now I will see if my installer gets it right.


----------



## TrickyDIck

Anyone notice that the crossover settings change on you?

The H701 memory settings seems flaky to me. Called Alpine tech, and they say you press memory then push a memory button. nothing really happens when you do this. WHen you restore the system pauses for a while. I wonder if this is resetting the HPF for my tweets, set them at 9k, but keeps changing to 4k.....

TD


----------



## sorapp

sorapp said:


> Thanks, that is exactly what I was looking for. Now I will see if my installer gets it right.


Well, everyone who offered advice on my KCE-900e question, I'm happy to report it worked as I hoped. Dealer was surprised and I'm happy. Thanks.


----------



## veloze

sorapp said:


> Well, everyone who offered advice on my KCE-900e question, I'm happy to report it worked as I hoped. Dealer was surprised and I'm happy. Thanks.


Glad to help!  

You need to fire that installer and get a more knowledgeable one.


----------



## SteveC

I want to hook my UMPC (I have the OQO 2) to my 505 so I can get some Internet Radio. I have a mobile WI-FI router I use with my EVDO. So, my question is what is the best way to get the audio out from the OQO via the headphone jack and into the 505? I am thinking a headphone jack adapter to RCA to the AUX-IN. That should work, yes?


----------



## wrkxwag

WOW!! I have just spent probably about 2.5 hrs just on this thread!!! 
Not Funny.....

I have @ my house ready to install the 505, 350BT module, harness, & the Full speed cbl.
I must say after reading all this what a PITA!!!!! Now i realize i cant do anything till i get the PAc TR7. It seems most of the functions do not even work without it! Im starting to wonder why I got this unit since i dont care for the navi nor have i ever DL videos to my ipod.

sorry had to vent 

some1 please tell me its worth it !!!!!


----------



## rockytt

Just to make you feel better-they all work that way (more or less)
You're not supposed to watch movies and fiddle with most of the stuff while driving-you can thank the blood-sucking lawyers for that-doesn't matter which brand you have...


----------



## diypenguin

Hey guys this is my first time posting here!

I have alpine IVA-W505 and TUA-550HD installed today. 
Here is the problem 
AM radio quality is awful. 
iphone 3g need to be disconnected and reconnected every time when I switch back and forth between HD radio and ipod
iTunes tagging? I didn't test it yet. 

But FM quality is really good.


----------



## diypenguin

Okay update for iTunes tagging

It was working fine with my ipod nano 4th generation. 

However, 550HD unit sometimes acting weird with ipod plugged in. 
It does not produce any sound or it shows frequency 160Mhz??

I seriously think that alpine needs to do something on their units. 

Compare to Kenwood which continuously upgrades its firmware and stabilizes it. Alpine doesn't do anything. They didn't do anything for iphone compatibility for almost a year and quitely removed iphone support from their product info 
and This HD radio unit is very unstable with ipod connection. (not even iphone) 

I am seriously disappointed with Alpine. 

Next car deck will be defintely Kenwood.


----------



## quality_sound

Hell, if i could get an OEM VW navi to output ALL of the audio though a TOSlink I'd have ditched my 505 already. It's not that I don't like it, but the OEM navi looks great, is easy to use, does everything I want and doesn't attract attention. 

Only thing I wish Alpine would really improve is the iPod over USB functionality. That lag is just silly.


----------



## diypenguin

Okay I did a little bit of research.

Apple does not allow iphone to stream video to other device. 
So it is not Alpine's fault. 

But still, even with regular ipod(not iphone), W505 and 550HD is really bad combination for ipod performance. 

Period.


----------



## quality_sound

Interesting because I'm pretty sure you can get video off of an iPhone with a Pioneer and Kenwood. That doesn't explain why you can't pull video from an iPod Touch though.


----------



## diypenguin

Really? Are you sure Pioneer and Kenwood play iphone or ipod touch video? 

That would make me really frustrated for the money I dumped to alpine.

I almost spent $1900. 

by the way, iTunes tagging also working with my iphone 3G

BUT you will have to disconnect and connect endlessly if you can not get any sound from iphone when you switch back and forth between HD radio and iphone


----------



## quality_sound

I'll connect my Touch to my brother's Kenwood and let you know.


----------



## sorapp

I have the KCE-350BT connected to my W505. After a lot of trial and error I have everything working.
For those who have issues with the phone book, I found that there were numerous "ghost" entries in my phones contacts that did not show up on the phone's screen but confused the 350BT and resulted in numerous garbage entires in the 350BT. I manually cleared my enitre contact list in my phone and re-entered all and now everything syncs fine.
I still have one issue with the 350BT, when I press the "Call" button for a contact, it displays the contact on the screen but I must then press the little phone button at the bottom of the screen before it will actually dial. This also is the case when selecting from the other lists. The only case where it does not require the extra press is when direct dialing from the 10 key keypad. It's a lot of key presses for a "Hands-free" system. Anyone know a solution for this?


----------



## sorapp

diypenguin said:


> Really? Are you sure Pioneer and Kenwood play iphone or ipod touch video?
> 
> That would make me really frustrated for the money I dumped to alpine.
> 
> I almost spent $1900.
> 
> by the way, iTunes tagging also working with my iphone 3G
> 
> BUT you will have to disconnect and connect endlessly if you can not get any sound from iphone when you switch back and forth between HD radio and iphone



I have the same issue with my iPod Touch 2G I can get it to display videos only if it is the first thing I do after turning the W505 on. After displaying a video the other iPod features will not work unless I turn off the W505 and then turn it back on. Odd beavior, it seems to indicated that video is not actually blocked by the iPod, but possibly handled incorrectly by the system. The problem is, Alpine blames Apple and Apple blames Alpine, no surprises there.


----------



## SteveC

sorapp said:


> I have the KCE-350BT connected to my W505. After a lot of trial and error I have everything working.
> For those who have issues with the phone book, I found that there were numerous "ghost" entries in my phones contacts that did not show up on the phone's screen but confused the 350BT and resulted in numerous garbage entires in the 350BT. I manually cleared my enitre contact list in my phone and re-entered all and now everything syncs fine.
> I still have one issue with the 350BT, when I press the "Call" button for a contact, it displays the contact on the screen but I must then press the little phone button at the bottom of the screen before it will actually dial. This also is the case when selecting from the other lists. The only case where it does not require the extra press is when direct dialing from the 10 key keypad. It's a lot of key presses for a "Hands-free" system. Anyone know a solution for this?


I didn't have a problem with anything but the quality of the call. I tried mounting the mic in a hundred different locations. It still sucked so it went back.


----------



## AtticusTRD

Anyone using the BlackBird II with the W505 and its bluetooth? I just got a Sprint HTC Touch Pro and tried to pair it with the W505 and the Blackbird II, it matches up, but i cant see my contacts. And this is my first time trying to make a call. I made a call and I cant hear the other person unless i turn up the volume on the stereo to about 30, also they say they cant hear me. It sounds like im very far away from my phone. Could the mic probably not be plugged in? My mic is about 20 inches from me. 

Any help would be great.


----------



## AtticusTRD

Anyone using the BlackBird II with the W505 and its bluetooth? I just got a Sprint HTC Touch Pro and tried to pair it with the W505 and the Blackbird II, it matches up, but i cant see my contacts. And this is my first time trying to make a call. I made a call and I cant hear the other person unless i turn up the volume on the stereo to about 30, also they say they cant hear me. It sounds like im very far away from my phone. Could the mic probably not be plugged in? My mic is about 20 inches from me. 

Any help would be great.


----------



## ssmith100

My I-phone works fine on the video section of my 505, but..............the first time you try to get it to play a video or movie it only shows a black screen with audio. If I go to another video or movie it works fine. Does it every time I plug it in. My 4 gen ipod works everytime without a problem. I have a 505 in two different cars and it does the same thing on both. My 2 cents.

Shane


----------



## SteveC

Anyone able to use the 6' USB cable that came with the T550HD Radio to your iPod? Mine does not see the iPod but if I bypass it and go directly into the USB, the iPod is recognized.


----------



## sorapp

AtticusTRD said:


> Anyone using the BlackBird II with the W505 and its bluetooth? I just got a Sprint HTC Touch Pro and tried to pair it with the W505 and the Blackbird II, it matches up, but i cant see my contacts. And this is my first time trying to make a call. I made a call and I cant hear the other person unless i turn up the volume on the stereo to about 30, also they say they cant hear me. It sounds like im very far away from my phone. Could the mic probably not be plugged in? My mic is about 20 inches from me.
> 
> Any help would be great.


I tried the Bluetooth in the Blackbird II and had very good results with the phone book from my Moto V9m. However, I had the same problem wiith audio volume and the person on the other end said they could hear their own voice slightly delayed like an echo. I spent several hours trying to resolve these issues with no success. I contacted Alpine tech and all they said was that different phones have varying levels of support. I also tried the 350BT and had worse results with the phone book and audio. Not very encouraging.
I'm having the 350BT removed this weekend and installing a Moto IHF-1000.


----------



## Bones

AtticusTRD said:


> Anyone using the BlackBird II with the W505 and its bluetooth? I just got a Sprint HTC Touch Pro and tried to pair it with the W505 and the Blackbird II, it matches up, but i cant see my contacts. And this is my first time trying to make a call. I made a call and I cant hear the other person unless i turn up the volume on the stereo to about 30, also they say they cant hear me. It sounds like im very far away from my phone. Could the mic probably not be plugged in? My mic is about 20 inches from me.
> 
> Any help would be great.


I had so many problems using the BB2 Bluetooth and my Windows "Smart"Phone - incorrect phonebook entries, not pairing, microphone going dead (I could hear the caller, they could't hear me - always fixed by resetting the BB2, but hardly a practical solution), not being able to end a call... I got so fed up I bought a BT-350. And that works great. In fact, my whole experience of the BB2 is soooo bad that Alpine are letting me try a NVE-099. A damn sight more money, but IMO the BB2 is just not fit for market 

As far as not hearing the calling party or them hearing you... are you sure the phone was using the BB2 for hands-free? I've had occasion where the phone has only half-paired with the car - I can make and receive calls through the head unit, but the audio is still only coming through the phone!


----------



## HSE2

Hello all. 

I have read most of this thread and haven't come across my exact issue.

I have the 502 and the 350 BT as well as the steering wheel remote adapter kit. Only had it for one week yesterday and I am in Australia.

To start with I have had issues with the phone and trying to get the features to work like they should. Stuff like auto answer voice commands and even dialling from the phone book require a bit more effort than one would have hoped but in my case I have good reception. My N95 sometimes doesn't pair but I was able to send my contacts to the phonebook via Bluetooth business cards.

I crossed off the phone issues today and started on my iPod. It’s my first iPod and one I purchased with this head unit in mind. I had nothing but trouble with it today.

I have the 32 gig touch and after reading some of the other replies I am learning that it’s not a great combination to have.

I have three issues.

I paid for the steering wheel interface because I felt the volume controls on the head unit were too low and on the wrong side (Australia). When the iPod is connected the wheel system doesn't work. You don’t have to have IPod selected as a source, just being connected to the high-speed connection is enough to render the steering wheel controls useless. Although not a major issue it was one feature I did want to work.

I found out video doesn't work but I also found out that I can lose audio on music and outside of powering the units off there seems little I can do to reset them. 
Both seem happy if they are started with the ignition at the same time. Connecting the IPod while the head unit is powered doesn't always result in the reaction you would expect.

I can manage that as well

But what I can’t handle is that after a period of time I am getting a glitch in the audio play back. When you first start iPod play the first couple of songs are ok then it develops a slight hesitation in the songs. It’s like the iPod or head unit stops or mutes for a split fragment of time. I haven't been able to detect the song time or for that matter the HU display registering the hesitation but audibly it’s just like a damaged disc without the jumping.

If I played the one song repeatedly it would never happen in the same place. It does sort of seem time related and roughly on average once a song.

If I stop the car and immediately start it back up I again enjoy a period of non interrupted song play before the glitch resurfaces.

Engine off makes no difference once the fault is up and running. 

I have turned off Bluetooth and shut down all update features on the IPod because what is happening does feel like something is running in the background, interrupting or taking resources away from what they should be doing. Perhaps even a slight power disruption that only affects the iPod. I have no idea really.

It goes without saying that separately each unit performs faultlessly. (HU performing every other function except IPod) 

It also behaves like it could be a loose connection but there is no pattern for this to occur and I have tried to make it do it by moving the connections and wires.

Any ideas? If what I have read here is correct I have no grounds either way to claim fault with the respective units.


----------



## wrkxwag

sorapp said:


> I have the KCE-350BT connected to my W505. After a lot of trial and error I have everything working.
> For those who have issues with the phone book, I found that there were numerous "ghost" entries in my phones contacts that did not show up on the phone's screen but confused the 350BT and resulted in numerous garbage entires in the 350BT. I manually cleared my enitre contact list in my phone and re-entered all and now everything syncs fine.
> I still have one issue with the 350BT, when I press the "Call" button for a contact, it displays the contact on the screen but I must then press the little phone button at the bottom of the screen before it will actually dial. This also is the case when selecting from the other lists. The only case where it does not require the extra press is when direct dialing from the 10 key keypad. It's a lot of key presses for a "Hands-free" system. Anyone know a solution for this?


Ok so I just instaled my sys incl the 350BT
Here r my problems...
A. It sounds great through the speakers 90% of the time BUT person on the other linesays it suX. Too far, echo, like im screaming, ect..
WHAT TO DO ABOUT THAT? mic placement? I drive a 2007 WRX wagon

B. Syncing my phone book? I have a samsung Blackjack SGH-i607
I cant even "beam" my contacts over, not to mention IWILL NOT DO WHAT YOU DID (1 by 1). if i understood that corectly i couldnt, ive had that line for 10 yrs now andthere over 500 #'s in there

advice??? who do i call?


----------



## sorapp

wrkxwag said:


> Ok so I just instaled my sys incl the 350BT
> Here r my problems...
> A. It sounds great through the speakers 90% of the time BUT person on the other linesays it suX. Too far, echo, like im screaming, ect..
> WHAT TO DO ABOUT THAT? mic placement? I drive a 2007 WRX wagon
> 
> B. Syncing my phone book? I have a samsung Blackjack SGH-i607
> I cant even "beam" my contacts over, not to mention IWILL NOT DO WHAT YOU DID (1 by 1). if i understood that corectly i couldnt, ive had that line for 10 yrs now andthere over 500 #'s in there
> 
> advice??? who do i call?


Well you could try Alpine tech support, but I have not had much luck with them. Regarding the contacts, I didn't re-enter them manually I used a computer program called DataPilot, which can read out the cantacts from the phone. I then manually cleared all the contacts on the phone, did a little clean-up on the computer and then loaded them back in. It took several tries until I realized that the phone had the bogus entries.


----------



## TrickyDIck

HSE2 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> 
> But what I can’t handle is that after a period of time I am getting a glitch in the audio play back. When you first start iPod play the first couple of songs are ok then it develops a slight hesitation in the songs. It’s like the iPod or head unit stops or mutes for a split fragment of time. I haven't been able to detect the song time or for that matter the HU display registering the hesitation but audibly it’s just like a damaged disc without the jumping.


I was told by an Alpine tech that this was a known issue related to the iPod and iPhone firmware forget which ver # but 2.x He also told me it was causing the artwork to display in lower res on the display (not sure whay it looks fine on the phone though). 

I've had the same problem with 2 different 505 units. Best to hope for is for Apple to release a firware that corrects the issue - I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for Alpine to fix it...

Total bummer


In my circumstance, been having engine noise, and alternator whine. My shop can't get rid of it. but I think they need try harder.


----------



## SteveC

You can call whomever you bought it from and get and RMA # to send it back. That's what I did.


----------



## diypenguin

ssmith100 said:


> My I-phone works fine on the video section of my 505, but..............the first time you try to get it to play a video or movie it only shows a black screen with audio. If I go to another video or movie it works fine. Does it every time I plug it in. My 4 gen ipod works everytime without a problem. I have a 505 in two different cars and it does the same thing on both. My 2 cents.
> 
> Shane


I can confirm this. Yeah that's true it ididn't play first music and I thought that's it. it works fine except very first movie I am playing. 
I am now happier. 

Thanks for your comment. I didn't even think that it will play from second movie.


----------



## steveklein

I'm having some odd behavior with my 3G iPhone / W505.

I have the 16GB model using the new 2.2 firmware and I've got it connected via USB.

Here is the issue:


Erratic behavior. When I first got it, I hooked it up, and it worked like a charm. All my music was recognized, all my playlists, etc. I was surprised at how well it worked. The only thing was that I got a message that said the accessory wasn't meant to work and I needed to enable airplane mode which disables phone calls and delays the receiving of texts. I was like hmmm, okay, whatever and did it.

But then I saw that if I just didn't respond to the airplane mode prompt, it would eventually go away, not activate airplane mode, and everything still worked great! I was like... sweet.

This morning, however, I encountered a problem. When I turned my car on with the iPhone docked, it did a searching... and then never found any of my songs or playlists or anything. I couldn't play anything through the Alpine. However, when I navigated on my iPhone to the music and played it, it came out through my car speakers. None of the controls worked on the Alpine, except for volume. Nothing was really displayed on the Alpine, but the display on the iPhone was like it is when listening to it portably (box art, etc... instead of just a note that an accessory is connected and maybe the title of the song or whatever).

Anyone know what may be causing this erratic behavior? Is there a certain order I need to plug things in/turn on to get it to work? Is the airplane mode necessary? 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## gLaDiAtOr

im too lazy to go thru the entire thread. whats the maximum amount of GB this will recognize for an external HD again?

thanks


----------



## AWC

gLaDiAtOr said:


> im too lazy to go thru the entire thread. whats the maximum amount of GB this will recognize for an external HD again?
> 
> thanks


 nevermind.


----------



## TrickyDIck

steveklein said:


> I'm having some odd behavior with my 3G iPhone / W505.
> 
> I have the 16GB model using the new 2.2 firmware and I've got it connected via USB.
> 
> Here is the issue:
> 
> 
> Erratic behavior. When I first got it, I hooked it up, and it worked like a charm. All my music was recognized, all my playlists, etc. I was surprised at how well it worked. The only thing was that I got a message that said the accessory wasn't meant to work and I needed to enable airplane mode which disables phone calls and delays the receiving of texts. I was like hmmm, okay, whatever and did it.
> 
> But then I saw that if I just didn't respond to the airplane mode prompt, it would eventually go away, not activate airplane mode, and everything still worked great! I was like... sweet.
> 
> This morning, however, I encountered a problem. When I turned my car on with the iPhone docked, it did a searching... and then never found any of my songs or playlists or anything. I couldn't play anything through the Alpine. However, when I navigated on my iPhone to the music and played it, it came out through my car speakers. None of the controls worked on the Alpine, except for volume. Nothing was really displayed on the Alpine, but the display on the iPhone was like it is when listening to it portably (box art, etc... instead of just a note that an accessory is connected and maybe the title of the song or whatever).
> 
> Anyone know what may be causing this erratic behavior? Is there a certain order I need to plug things in/turn on to get it to work? Is the airplane mode necessary?
> 
> Thanks in advance...



I've been having problems too. Original iPhone 16GB w/ W505 & BT

I have always had the Airplane mode thing come up.

About 5-6 minutes or roughly 2 songs or so, there are glitches in the playback
that are reminiscent of a CD skipping but its more like a momentary split second pause. Was told a while back by an alpine tech that this happened after apple firmware switched over (forget the ver number, but supposedly affected all iPods and iPhones). Today another alpine tech said that everything works perfectly with iPhones.. what a load of BS.

Another problem is that sometimes when I get a call coming in, it doesn't go through the W505, but through the phone. strange. Also won't play music after this. Resetting the iPhone didn't work. Also notice that randomly, but after several minutes of playback, if I skip a song, the playlist shows the wrong song being played. Also, sometimes, the song appears to be playing but you cannot hear anything - no sound, but the track timer is still runnning. Resetting iPod doesn't resolve this.

Getting very frustrated with this Alpine product. 

TD


----------



## steveklein

also, is anyone else's AM/PM messed up?

when i drive to work in the morning it says 730AM... so i know the AM/PM is set correctly... but at lunch, it will say 12:15AM. it's the middle of the day. it doesn't change over to PM until 1.

what a ridiculous oversight?


----------



## quality_sound

Mine works fine...when it's on. I usually just use the clock in the dash cluster.


----------



## gLaDiAtOr

jaypine said:


> Alpine told me that it would only work with a HD that was powered by the head unit, not externally powered. They also said that it would only work with a 80GB HD.


has anyone got an external HD bigger than 80GB to work?


----------



## ssmith100

Clock on both of mine do that. Change to PM at 1:00.

The video problem I was having with my Iphone is now fixed. Updated software at I-tunes and now my video play the first time it's selected.

Shane


----------



## quality_sound

ssmith100 said:


> Clock on both of mine do that. Change to PM at 1:00.
> 
> The video problem I was having with my Iphone is now fixed. Updated software at I-tunes and now my video play the first time it's selected.
> 
> Shane



What version software is it?


----------



## TrickyDIck

gLaDiAtOr said:


> has anyone got an external HD bigger than 80GB to work?


I tried a 400GB Iomega with supplemental power. It didn't work.

80 gb is more than enough given the limitations of the system.

In case you aren't aware -

1. the USB device must be "BANKED" though it will start playback of first track wihile this is in progress.

2. 8 banks max - 1000 songs per bank = 8000 songs max that it can recognize. 80 GB is more than enough for even 320CBR songs I would imagine.

3. USB can only playback WMA/AAC/MP3 - no lossless formats including apple lossless or WAV can be done via USB.

4. Final straw - you can only play songs within the currently selected BANK. You must change banks to get the unit to start the banking process on the next 1000 songs once it finishes the current bank. You cannot use MIX to randomly play songs between different banks. when you power down, it does not remember the banked songs. The banking process is very slow, so that for most of my trips, its not worth it.

Save your frustration and get an iPod. 

I wish there were a better solution, but so far there isn't. W505 is great but has many shortcomings of being truly awesome I think.

Waiting for its replacement along with the H701 replacement I regretfully think.

RH


----------



## rockytt

OK - I give up - (and I feel like an idiot to boot)
Had to exchange my phone today and when I went to pair it with the Blackbird I couldn't remember the %[email protected]! passkey. When I read the manual it just says "enter the passkey" but doesn't say what it is.
Can anybody help with this?


----------



## Toys7505

usually the passkey is "0000" to pair the devices......


----------



## rockytt

Thanks - thought I'd tried that, but it worked this time


----------



## ssmith100

Quality.

Whatever the latest one is on I-tunes when you sync. It also seems my stuttering problem is gone that it used to do also.

Shane


----------



## quality_sound

Very nice. My Touch does everything that the others did (digital "glitch" and no video at first) so I need to do this update. Mine also does something else. If I'm listening to music and switch sources or shut the car off and restart I get no audio. Everything works, track time advances etc, but no sound. Weird.


----------



## TrickyDIck

ssmith100 said:


> Quality.
> 
> Whatever the latest one is on I-tunes when you sync. It also seems my stuttering problem is gone that it used to do also.
> 
> Shane


I believe I have the latest FW, and still have the stuttering... 

You're connected to the USB, with BT enabled on a iPhone?

TD


----------



## TrickyDIck

quality_sound said:


> Very nice. My Touch does everything that the others did (digital "glitch" and no video at first) so I need to do this update. Mine also does something else. If I'm listening to music and switch sources or shut the car off and restart I get no audio. Everything works, track time advances etc, but no sound. Weird.


I have same problem. very irritating...


let me know if you find a solution.


----------



## quality_sound

Nope, no BT. Just a Touch connected USB. I have a 30GB video on the Full-Speed cable as well.


----------



## TrickyDIck

Well I was able to find the source of the system noise I've been experiencing.

Turns out, that I've got the KCE900e (I think thats it) for mixing the nav signals into you audio. When I adjust the volume on nav mix noise decreases to zero as gain is lowered, and totally gone when turned off completely. THis is grounded up front where its mounted behind the H.U. grounded together with the H.U. 

ANyone else notice this problem? You think its a bad unit?

Also - noticed that the stupid menus on the W505 are idiotic. CAMERA IN (ON/OFF) has no effect on turning the camera display on or off when you put into reverse.

Also - on the H701 proc. There are spots for RCA IN, I tried plugging my iPod into that directly, but was not able to select it as a source with AiNet enabled or disabled.... 

Wish there was a good write-up that deciphers the menus in detail on the Audio Proc and main 505 screens - the manuals are total garbage.

TD


----------



## jboz

TrickyDIck said:


> 3. USB can only playback WMA/AAC/MP3 - no lossless formats including apple lossless or WAV can be done via USB.
> RH


I could swear I have ripped CDs through iTunes using Apple Lossless and the songs play fine through my iPod connected via USB.


----------



## Amnesty

Anyone guide me how to save EQ and Xover to memory?
I press and hold P.1, but it keep changing when i switch to P2 and back.
dunno why. Thanks guys


----------



## wrkxwag

what is the purpose of the "fast connect" cbl?

I can t even get it to register, what gives?


----------



## ErinH

jboz said:


> I could swear I have ripped CDs through iTunes using Apple Lossless and the songs play fine through my iPod connected via USB.


the post you quoted is not true.

Mine has never had an issue with either .wav or apple lossless files.


----------



## TrickyDIck

jboz said:


> I could swear I have ripped CDs through iTunes using Apple Lossless and the songs play fine through my iPod connected via USB.


Clarification-

USB cable is used for both USB drives and the iPod. While an iPod can play whatever the iPod can normally play, the W505 can only play MP3/AAC/WMA files - no uncompressed formats (unless they're on an iPod).

Also, though probably doesn't matter, depending on how you set up iTunes, it may convert apple lossless on your computer into a compress format on your ipod when you sync. though I am no iTunes expert

Sorry if I wasn't explicit enough in my first post.


----------



## quality_sound

Are you saying you can't burn a .wav to a cd and listen to it? If so, I disagree. I've done it.


----------



## TrickyDIck

quality_sound said:


> Are you saying you can't burn a .wav to a cd and listen to it? If so, I disagree. I've done it.


Hmmm..

Before I had mine installed, I burned a data CD and brought it to the nearby shop and popped it in. I don't remember if this was a W505 or the W502 now that you mention it.

Anyway, CD had 4 tracks, 1 was MP3, 1 was AAC, one was a WAV, and another was a protected AAC from iTunes. It only played the first 2 tracks.

Did you burn the WAV files as a audio CD or data CD? 

Sounds like there are 2, maybe 3 folks here saying that you can burn WAV or Apple-lossless to DATA CD and playback? How about from thumb-drive? I've asked Alpine techs this, and they said could only do Apple-lossless from a iPod.

Well sure wouldn't be the first time I've been wrong about something! I'm going to have to do a little experimenting when I get home. Sure would be cool to load up a Portable HDD with lossless files, but I didn't think that was possible based on my CD experiment.

TD


----------



## quality_sound

Audio. I don't know of any unit that'll play .wavs as a data file.


----------



## TrickyDIck

OK -

I burned 4 files to USB drive and also to CD-R (data)

1. Crazy Train - WAV
2. La Grange - MP4 protected
3. Sweet Child O Mine - Apple Lossless
4. Barry White - MP3

on data CD and USB same results...
only tracks 3 and 4 were identified.
Track 3 had the info identified, but said UNSUPPORTED and would not play.
Track 4 played fine.

Tracks 1 and 2 were not identified, or played at all on either USB flash drive OR CD-R data disc.

For those who are able to play apple lossless and wav formats NOT via iPod, please post how you are able to accomplish this. 

TD


----------



## AboutBob

ssmith100 said:


> Clock on both of mine do that. Change to PM at 1:00.
> 
> Shane


Is there any way to fix this? Has Alpine ever made a firmware update available for a headunit? It seems like the data download feature could be used to fix several minor bugs with the W505. I've been searching for updates and can't find anything.


----------



## hxln

how can i play videos on my alpinew505?


----------



## ErinH

pac tr-7 - Google Search


----------



## TrickyDIck

quality_sound said:


> Audio. I don't know of any unit that'll play .wavs as a data file.


From what I understand WAV files are simply the raw PCM format used on CDs. Burning a WAV to a CD as an Audio disc is then just a normal CD basically, at least how I understand it.

TD


----------



## TrickyDIck

bikinpunk said:


> the post you quoted is not true.
> 
> Mine has never had an issue with either .wav or apple lossless files.


How are you playing the apple lossless files? I thought the only way to play Apple lossless format files was using an iPod. WAV can obviously be played by burning to a CD in audio format. Am I missing something here?

TD


----------



## ErinH

apple lossless via ipod, only.

wav can be played either, just like you've stated.


----------



## TrickyDIck

Quirky iPhone playback has not been solved with 2.2 firmware.

I still get occasional microsecond pauses/glitches.
The W505 think iPhone is playing one a previous song when you hit the next track softkey on occasion - variable time before this updates to correct time.
Oddly this morning, the Bluetooth did not auto-pair itself to my iPhone, and when it rang I had to reach into the center console where it clunks around, in order to answer the phone manually. Later today though worked fine. According to Alpine rep, you should be able to connect iPhone/iPod at any time without problem, so I don't think it related to when during boot-up/power-up sequence I connected the iPhone.

I also notice that sometimes, the iPhone give the connected to accessory white screen, while other times, it looks like the normal iPhone screen. I think that the iPhone somehow reverts from accessory connected status to regular status, which I believe is the crux of this glitch. Not sure if an email to Apple would be worthwhile or not. (probably not).

Is there a single known working version of the iPod firmware that'll work flawlessly with the W505 ? I am eyeing a refurbished 160GB model from apple, but want to wait until January when they ususally release new iPods I am told, to see if the new Toshiba 1.8" 240GB drive is incorporated into a new iPod....

Any iPod hackers out there that know how to swap out a HDD on an iPod???

TD


----------



## quality_sound

The only iPods with issues are the Touch and iPhone. All of the Nanos and Classics work fine.


----------



## ErinH

My friend used an iphone with my h/u to see if it worked or not. No problems at all.


----------



## gLaDiAtOr

has anyone ever had any problems with 6th gen ipod classics (120gb) working with your w505? 

i just ordered one and ive been using last years nano with no problems.


----------



## TrickyDIck

bikinpunk said:


> My friend used an iphone with my h/u to see if it worked or not. No problems at all.


How long were you testing it for? Mine works fine at first then gets flaky as time passes.


----------



## TrickyDIck

I THINK I FOUND OUT HOW TO USE iPHONE WITHOUT GLITCHES! firmware 2.2

plug in the phone, and then manually switch the phone via the phone, not the W505, to iPod mode until it says accessory mode!

so far so good!


----------



## Blackcharger06

Is there anyway to make this post into a pdf with a index or something? It has TONS of great info, it's just a pain in the neck trying to find exactly what you want. THe problem is most of the questions I have or had I just end up asking again which ticks people off case it was covered 22 pages ago  Ah well just an idea that would make it a lot easier to navigate. 

Merry Christmas everybody.

Brian


----------



## ErinH

you can search within a thread.


----------



## Blackcharger06

bikinpunk said:


> you can search within a thread.


 Yea I saw that. I'm not on here at much as I would like to be. I'm just lazy oh well  thanx.


----------



## Diesel Truck

I'm having problems playing the Video through my Ipod Classic.

I have the videos in .mp4 format, and they play fine on the ipod itself, but the H/U shows that it's playing and it's just a black screen and no sound.

I have my iPod connected though USB. I'm I missing something here?


----------



## AWC

Diesel Truck said:


> I'm having problems playing the Video through my Ipod Classic.
> 
> I have the videos in .mp4 format, and they play fine on the ipod itself, but the H/U shows that it's playing and it's just a black screen and no sound.
> 
> I have my iPod connected though USB. I'm I missing something here?


did you read this thread?


----------



## Diesel Truck

AWC said:


> did you read this thread?


I knew that was coming.

Yes I read, searched, and done it all again and still can't find my answer..


----------



## AWC

Diesel Truck said:


> I knew that was coming.
> 
> Yes I read, searched, and done it all again and still can't find my answer..


I don't have the 505 but I believe video is supported VIA the full speed connection. The USB, I believe and could be wrong, is for audio. The upside to the USB is that it is a digital transmission, optherwise, I'd gte the full speed connection.


----------



## quality_sound

USB is for audio and video. Full speed is audio only and uses the iPod DAC. USB uses the W505 DAC or if you have the 701, that DAC.


----------



## Diesel Truck

quality_sound said:


> USB is for audio and video. Full speed is audio only and uses the iPod DAC. USB uses the W505 DAC or if you have the 701, that DAC.


So, any good place to start to figure why it isn't playing the video?

Again. I have my videos set in .mp4 format in iTunes and they play fine on the iPod itself.

I have the iPod just plugged into the usb cable that came with the unit. I can play songs and view artwork fine.


----------



## magic6

Just got the 505, haven't hooked it up yet (want to put it in my new car when I get it later this week), but am really excited. I've gotten the steering wheel controls and am leaning toward getting the 350bt (have heard hit and miss on this, so I guess I'll have to find out for myself). I don't hear much positive with the Blackbird so I'm going with a external Garmin GPS.

My question...I want to get satellite radio. I currently have both Sirius and XM in my car now. I know there are several options for the 505 and am wondering what would be the best choice. I have read that if you get the XM it erases all presets every time you turn your car off? Is this still the case? Has anyone tried the Sirius plug and play unit that you can run through a external unit and then to the 505, so you can still have the pause and rewind features, but with the display on your 505?

I haven't seen too much discussed on Sat. radio on this thread and I've read through most of it and done a search as well. Thanks for the help.


----------



## wrmathis

Diesel Truck said:


> So, any good place to start to figure why it isn't playing the video?
> 
> Again. I have my videos set in .mp4 format in iTunes and they play fine on the iPod itself.
> 
> I have the iPod just plugged into the usb cable that came with the unit. I can play songs and view artwork fine.


did you hook up your 1/8 jack cable to the back of the headunit in the video in jack? this is what runs the video. not just the usb cable


----------



## quality_sound

You also have to set the iPod video output to "ON".


----------



## SteveC

When using the 505 with IMPRINT and it's doing its tuning to the subs, are you supposed to hear anything out of them? When the mids/highs are tuning, you can hear audio from them during it but nothing from the subs.


----------



## Bones

SteveC said:


> When using the 505 with IMPRINT and it's doing its tuning to the subs, are you supposed to hear anything out of them? When the mids/highs are tuning, you can hear audio from them during it but nothing from the subs.


You should be able to just hear something from them - they run at a much lower level. In my experience (and based on feedback from Alpine) it's best to turn the subs down before the Imprint run (so that the Imprint box drives them harder) and then turn them back up once Imprinting has finished.

On the software screen, after the first scan, do you get circles (speaker detected), filled circles (speaker detected out of phase), or dashes (speaker not detected) against the sub speakers? If it's dashes, try turning the gain on the sub amplifier(s) up and trying again. I set the sub amp gain so the Imprint _just_ detected the subs. This then gave me maximum control to to up the sub level post-imprint to a more "pleasurable" level 

In total it took me about 30 runs, some at my dealer, some at Alpines office, most of them on my driveway, before we all understood what the Imprint box was trying to do and were then able to get a correct result. There were many times I was prepared to call it a day, but the end result is nothing short of awesome. :happy:


----------



## Justang

My 6th gen 120gb ipod works fine... most of the time. Every now and then it crashes and I have to restart the ipod. But then again, it really never leaves the truck. 

You can swap out the HD in the ipod very easily. Many places on line tell you how to do it. With a few connectors, and a few other modifications, I may have a 500gb ipod soon.


----------



## quality_sound

www.ifixit.com is a great iPod parts store that sells all the parts and tools you'll need as well as having GREAT how-tos.


----------



## joms

When you say the 6th gen IPOD works fine, you mean audio AND video right? or are you only playing audio with it? Also, are you connected via USB or full speed?


----------



## joms

quality_sound said:


> USB is for audio and video. Full speed is audio only and uses the iPod DAC. USB uses the W505 DAC or if you have the 701, that DAC.


err are you sure about this? im quite sure that ive read somewhere stating that USB was for audio only while Full speed is for audio and video....


----------



## quality_sound

joms said:


> err are you sure about this? im quite sure that ive read somewhere stating that USB was for audio only while Full speed is for audio and video....


I OWN the ****ing unit...


----------



## joms

Oh.. my bad then. What would be the advantage of using the full speed connector on the ipod over the USB then? 

USB plays video
USB charges ipod
Ive read USB is also fast 

Full speed doesn't play video
Full speed doesn't charge ipod
Im assuming this is also fast as the name states "full speed"

Did i get this right?

Follow up question - Do you think Alpine will be releasing a new unit that will replace the IVA-W505 in the next few months? When do you think will it be replaced? I dont want to get the W505 and then hear that a new unit just got released that replaces it.


----------



## quality_sound

That would depend on your iPod. Anything up to 5G can be used on either so you could use Full-Speed for the iPod and also use a nerd-stick on the USB input. iPhones and iPod Touches won't charge on the Full-Speed. A correction, Full-Speed DOES charge iPods up to 5G. With the pin-change for the new models Full-Speed won't charge 6G Classics or 4G Nanos or iPhone/iPod Touch. But yes, Full-Speed is just as fast as USB.
Also, USB uses the DAC in the HU (or 701 if you're using it) instead of the iPod DAC. Full-Speed uses the iPod DAC.

The W505 is less than a year old so I don't see it going anywhere for at least a year. I'm kinda bummed I can't keep mine.


----------



## joms

For the H701's DAC to be used, you need to use the proprietary expensive toslink cable right? Is the H701 DAC much better than the W505's? Thanks


----------



## quality_sound

Yes on both questions.


----------



## jstn

How would you guys say this unit compares to the Pioneer Avic-F900? (if you know)

I've got the Avic now and I hate it. I'm trying to return it to the retailer and will likely pick up a 505. The HU will be going into an mk4 vw r32.

The Avic is slow (touch a button on the screen, wait a couple of seconds, hear a beep, screen updates). The Nav sucks (the voice commands are somewhat ambiguous). Lastly, the damn thing runs on Windows CE. 

Thanks,

- j


----------



## quality_sound

It murders the new Pioneer stuff. It doesn't take minutes to load, screen presses are registered as soon as you touch the screen and the new navi (NVE-P1 $299) is supposed to be everything the BlackBirds were not.


----------



## jstn

Cool thanks. I'm heading down to my retailer tomorrow to return this POS.

It's funny seeing all the people on the Avic forums who are waiting for Pioneer to fix the problems this unit has... 

- j


----------



## quality_sound

The sad thing is, this is how it performs AFTER the fix. You should have seen it pre-fix.


----------



## autofile

Justang said:


> You can swap out the HD in the ipod very easily. Many places on line tell you how to do it. With a few connectors, and a few other modifications, I may have a 500gb ipod soon.


Do tell! Please!


----------



## jboz

*Alpine IVA-W505+P1 Nav+HD Radio Module*

Dont expect anything near perfection in switching over from the Pioneer to the Alpine head unit. I have the W505+H701 and have recently added the new nav module and the HD Radio module and have had lots of interoperability problems, which have been confirmed by Alpine tech support.

Evidently the HD Radio module is the culprit for most of the problems [according to Alpine tech support], but the Nav unit also seems to cause its share of glitches and frozen screens requiring resets. The biggest problem is that the bluetooth hands free function does not work when listening to a radio source through the HD Radio module-the phone dials and connects or answers the call, but the audio is not ported through the system--it usually works fine when all other sources are selected. Also, the nav screen does not work well at times when the audio source is the HD Radio module. All other problems so far seem to be random glitches without a pattern like the nav map screen not displaying and instead showing the Alpine startup blue screen, nav calculations causing a freeze mid calculation that requires reset, and the bluetooth sometimes mysteriously not syncing with my phone unless I manually turn the W505 bluetooth off then on again. When there are no glitches, everything seems to be ok, but it is usually when you desperately need to rely on a feature when a glitch happens and frustrates you. 

The Pioneer F series graphic interface is very nice. Unfortunately, it is also full of glitches and other problems. The W505 is reasonably fast, but it uses a text driven menu system that gets old very fast when trying to make adjustments--especially crossover and eq adjustments. It sucks to have such a nice screen and so much screen real estate and for no graphs to be used to illustrate the adjustments you are making.

Another pet peeve that gets annoying very fast is the iPod interface. There are 2 issues that drive me crazy: [1] once you are playing a song, there is no way to step back through the music/album folders to find say another album by the same artist, etc. without starting from the root directory again and stepping through all the folders. [2] when playing any video material through the iPod, it will not remember where you stopped mid video when turning off the system and then starting up again so that you then have to dig through the iPod to find which video was being played when you turned it off and then continue watching. It does remember where any music stopped, though.

Since I dont have any experience with the Pioneers or the Kenwood 8120, I cant say how much better or worse the Alpine experience is in comparison, but just know that if you want to max out the features of the W505 you will get frustrated, but I cant tell you if you will be more or less frustrated than you were with the Pioneer.

Maybe my problems are unique to my system, but I doubt it since the Alpine tech people confirmed that certain interoperability problems do exist between the HD Radio and Nav modules. I would love to hear if others with the same setup have had no problems.


----------



## quality_sound

autofile said:


> Do tell! Please!


Knock yourself out. This is the place I order from.

DIY Mac & iPod Repair - iFixit


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Alpine IVA-W505+P1 Nav+HD Radio Module*



jboz said:


> Another pet peeve that gets annoying very fast is the iPod interface. There are 2 issues that drive me crazy: [1] once you are playing a song, there is no way to step back through the music/album folders to find say another album by the same artist, etc. without starting from the root directory again and stepping through all the folders.


Kenwoods will take you right back to where you were. 



> [2] when playing any video material through the iPod, it will not remember where you stopped mid video when turning off the system and then starting up again so that you then have to dig through the iPod to find which video was being played when you turned it off and then continue watching. It does remember where any music stopped, though.


This depends on which iPod you're using. Touch will remember where you were on ALL videos stored on it but with music, and this is hit or miss, if you put the Touch in iPod mode first will remember where you left off with music as well. The issue I had was that sometimes when using my Touch if I changed sources and or turned the car off and back on I'd get no audio. Everything on the screen told me it was playing...just no sound. Weird. I haven't tried my Touch on my brother's Kenwood though.



> Since I dont have any experience with the Pioneers or the Kenwood 8120, I cant say how much better or worse the Alpine experience is in comparison, but just know that if you want to max out the features of the W505 you will get frustrated, but I cant tell you if you will be more or less frustrated than you were with the Pioneer.


The biggest reasons I didn't go with Kenwood were no processor (and no viable alternative other than Zapco DCs) and when you put a DVD in the audio switches over automatically but you have to cycle through the video inputs until it shows up. For whatever reason that doesn't switch on it's own. Weird.


----------



## autofile

Thank you!

So, are you going to remove the iPod internal drive and get a cable to run from the PCB to an externally mounted larger capacity hard drive?



quality_sound said:


> Knock yourself out. This is the place I order from.
> 
> DIY Mac & iPod Repair - iFixit


----------



## jstn

i was at my friend's shop this morning and he said he can take back my avic. i think i'll roll the dice and grab the w505.

i've been watching some videos on youtube and the unit moves a ton faster than my avic does.

so i'm wondering now, what is the main difference between the w505 and the w505/p1? One has a nav unit and the other doesn't? other than that (and price), as far as i can tell, they're exactly the same...

thanks guys!

- j


----------



## quality_sound

yes, the p1 comes with the NVE-P1 as a package. If you don't want navi, just get the 505.


----------



## joms

Ive read that the W505 is paired with the 300BT module but it seems from the alpine website, there are new Bluetooth modules - 350BT and 400BT. Can we use that for the W505 as well?

Alpine Electronics of America, Inc. - KCE-400BT


----------



## joms

Ive read that the W505 is paired with the 300BT module but it seems from the alpine website, there are new Bluetooth modules - 350BT and 400BT. Can we use that for the W505 as well?

Alpine Electronics of America, Inc. - KCE-400BT


----------



## quality_sound

yes. Ai-Net is Ai-Net.


----------



## veloze

It seems like the upcoming 400BT is going to be very promising. The Bluetooth® Interface Module will have PARROT technology, so it must be good. :surprised: Let's see who is going to be the first guinea pig & give us a good review.


----------



## FSUnoles

wow finally alpine wised up and paired up with someone who knows what they are doing with their bluetooth. im sure alpine was tired of returns and call about the previous alpine pieces 

i used the parrot piece in the kenwood units and it works like a charm especially with my blackberry, the alpine in my nve-p1 on the other hand is a little iffy, but they are supposedly releasing updates for maps and bluetooth according to their website but we have yet to see that


----------



## FSUnoles

wow finally alpine wised up and paired up with someone who knows what they are doing with their bluetooth. im sure alpine was tired of returns and call about the previous alpine pieces 

i used the parrot piece in the kenwood units and it works like a charm especially with my blackberry, the alpine in my nve-p1 on the other hand is a little iffy, but they are supposedly releasing updates for maps and bluetooth according to their website but we have yet to see that


----------



## aenokea

quality_sound said:


> Knock yourself out. This is the place I order from.
> 
> DIY Mac & iPod Repair - iFixit


Thanks for posting this fixit site. I had an ipod that was collecting dust because the middle button was broken. I took it apart following the guides and found that the rubber under the button was misaligned. I now have a fully functional ipod again. Thanks!!


----------



## quality_sound

aenokea said:


> Thanks for posting this fixit site. I had an ipod that was collecting dust because the middle button was broken. I took it apart following the guides and found that the rubber under the button was misaligned. I now have a fully functional ipod again. Thanks!!



Funny, that EXACT same thing happened to mine. lol


----------



## joms

ummm what is parrot technology ? Im not really updated on this as i live in the philippines and bluetooth isnt as advanced.


----------



## 03blueSI

jstn said:


> How would you guys say this unit compares to the Pioneer Avic-F900? (if you know)
> 
> I've got the Avic now and I hate it. I'm trying to return it to the retailer and will likely pick up a 505. The HU will be going into an mk4 vw r32.
> 
> The Avic is slow (touch a button on the screen, wait a couple of seconds, hear a beep, screen updates). The Nav sucks (the voice commands are somewhat ambiguous). Lastly, the damn thing runs on Windows CE.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> - j


Have you upgraded to the 2.0 Firmware? It drastically improves almost all aspects of the Avic-F.

To check go into the settings and there is an area where you can get the info for the system and if the Firmware version is under 2.0 you need to upgrade and it will improve everything. I had my unit in and removed it after a week. I then upgraded to 2.0 and it has been installed ever since.


----------



## FSUnoles

joms said:


> ummm what is parrot technology ? Im not really updated on this as i live in the philippines and bluetooth isnt as advanced.


Parrot USA - Parrot company - Corporate overview

they basically know what they are doing when it comes to bluetooth tech, so a lof car companies and electronic companies (kenwood/alpine) us them to handle their bluetooth issues. because lets face it, its not an easy task.


----------



## AtticusTRD

zerodb said:


> The switches are recessed into the bottom of the unit, near the back. You have to switch both of them to the EQ/DIV setting.
> 
> Alpine manuals are completely worthless, and the H100 manual is bad even by their standards. The switches are mentioned in the setup section of the 505 manual, but not in the processor/imprint section, if I recall correctly.


If my Imprint is working right now does that mean the switches are correct?

I didnt see my installer mess with any switches when installing the imprint unit.... But my system is working.

Should i double check? What are the purpose of these switches, i cant find them anywhere in the manual


----------



## aenokea

I read through this thread but couldnt find anything about using the imprint without external amplification. I have the 505 installed but i get no sound from the speakers when I connect the imprint cable. Before I flipped the switches on the bottom, I got full volume when the indicator was at one. Now that I flipped the switches I dont get any sound. Not even static. I tried resetting after I flipped the switches but that didnt solve anything. Is it necessary to use external amps or can I use the deck power? Any help will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## SteveC

aenokea said:


> I read through this thread but couldnt find anything about using the imprint without external amplification. I have the 505 installed but i get no sound from the speakers when I connect the imprint cable. Before I flipped the switches on the bottom, I got full volume when the indicator was at one. Now that I flipped the switches I dont get any sound. Not even static. I tried resetting after I flipped the switches but that didnt solve anything. Is it necessary to use external amps or can I use the deck power? Any help will be appreciated. Thanks!


You change the switches on the back of the headunit?


----------



## aenokea

SteveC said:


> You change the switches on the back of the headunit?


The rear of the unit doesnt have any switches to flip. I did flip the two bottom switches to the "EQ" position.


----------



## SteveC

That's what I meant. Hmm... and you selected the appropriate setting on the imprint brain itself?


----------



## quality_sound

You have to use external amps as the signal does not loop back into the HU.


----------



## sorapp

You can run without an external amp. Refer to page 8 of the Imprint Processor (PXA-H100) manual. It has a diagram of how to connect using the internal amp of the W505.


----------



## aenokea

sorapp said:


> You can run without an external amp. Refer to page 8 of the Imprint Processor (PXA-H100) manual. It has a diagram of how to connect using the internal amp of the W505.


Thats the page that made think it was possible. SteveC asked if I had the proper switch setting on the Imprint module. Should I have the crossover switch in the "3 way" setting or the "front rear sub" setting? 
Thanks again for all the replies!


----------



## quality_sound

sorapp said:


> You can run without an external amp. Refer to page 8 of the Imprint Processor (PXA-H100) manual. It has a diagram of how to connect using the internal amp of the W505.


Is he using the H650 or the H100?


----------



## aenokea

quality_sound said:


> Is he using the H650 or the H100?


Sorry if I didnt mention before. Im using the PXA-H100.


----------



## ssmith100

Got my NVE-P1 put into my W505 along with with the KCE-900E hooked up to my 701. Everything works like a champ as far as voice prompts and everything else. One major problem though. When I hook up my RCA lead from the 701 to the 900E I get engine noise. Grounded the shield on the RCA and it partially goes away but not totally. Kinda stumped. I may try running a ground from my amps and 701 to the headunit. Could fix the problem or make it worse. Worse case scenario is I leave the RCA off. I still get the prompts to turn, just no audio. If anyone has any ideas how to fix feel free to let me know.

Shane


----------



## AVIDEDTR

can anyone tell me if I can turn off the fans on the 505?


----------



## sorapp

aenokea said:


> Thats the page that made think it was possible. SteveC asked if I had the proper switch setting on the Imprint module. Should I have the crossover switch in the "3 way" setting or the "front rear sub" setting?
> Thanks again for all the replies!


The X-over/3-way switch setting for the PXA-H100 is determined by how your speakers are set up. The X-over setting is for the more traditional set up where you have full range audio sent to both front and rear speakers, controlled by a fader, with an optional sub-woofer. The 3-way is where you have the audio divided by frequency range. The front gets the mid-range, the rear gets the high-range and the sub-woofer gets the low-range. I don't think either setting would result in no audio, but it probably will not sound very good if set incorrectly.


----------



## sorapp

ssmith100 said:


> Got my NVE-P1 put into my W505 along with with the KCE-900E hooked up to my 701. Everything works like a champ as far as voice prompts and everything else. One major problem though. When I hook up my RCA lead from the 701 to the 900E I get engine noise. Grounded the shield on the RCA and it partially goes away but not totally. Kinda stumped. I may try running a ground from my amps and 701 to the headunit. Could fix the problem or make it worse. Worse case scenario is I leave the RCA off. I still get the prompts to turn, just no audio. If anyone has any ideas how to fix feel free to let me know.
> 
> Shane


I have a similar setup with the PXA-H100 and have no noise. Have you considered the quality of the RCA cable? If it is poorly shielded and/or is routed near other wiring, you could pick up noise through the insulation. If possible, try a different cable.


----------



## quality_sound

AVIDEDTR said:


> can anyone tell me if I can turn off the fans on the 505?



Nope


----------



## aenokea

sorapp said:


> The X-over/3-way switch setting for the PXA-H100 is determined by how your speakers are set up. The X-over setting is for the more traditional set up where you have full range audio sent to both front and rear speakers, controlled by a fader, with an optional sub-woofer. The 3-way is where you have the audio divided by frequency range. The front gets the mid-range, the rear gets the high-range and the sub-woofer gets the low-range. I don't think either setting would result in no audio, but it probably will not sound very good if set incorrectly.


Ive just tried it with the switch in both crossover settings and still get no audio. Im guessing that I need a amp for the H100 to operate. Guess I know what my next purchase will be.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

quality_sound said:


> Nope


I'll take them out and put em on a switch - how stupid is that!


----------



## Bones

sorapp said:


> You can run without an external amp. Refer to page 8 of the Imprint Processor (PXA-H100) manual. It has a diagram of how to connect using the internal amp of the W505.


You cannot connect the H100 as shown in Page 8 when using a W505, as the W505 _does not _have Front and Rear audio Inputs - you've got to use external amplifiers.


----------



## joms

It says in the manual that the 505 is compatible with the 300BT bluetooth module. Question is, can it also run the 350BT and 400BT modules which are newer than the 300BT? Has anyone been able to successfully install and use this? Im planning on gettin an Bluetooth module and it would be stupid to get the 300BT now that there are newer BT modules that came out. (Or is the price difference big which would not justify the benefit derived from the newer BT modules?).Thanks


----------



## FSUnoles

joms said:


> It says in the manual that the 505 is compatible with the 300BT bluetooth module. Question is, can it also run the 350BT and 400BT modules which are newer than the 300BT? Has anyone been able to successfully install and use this? Im planning on gettin an Bluetooth module and it would be stupid to get the 300BT now that there are newer BT modules that came out. (Or is the price difference big which would not justify the benefit derived from the newer BT modules?).Thanks


yea i was using the 350bt before i put the nvep1 in there which has better bluetooth mic quality. but im sure the 400 will work for the 505, so i would wait for that because it is using parrot which will pair better and sound better


----------



## aenokea

Bones said:


> You cannot connect the H100 as shown in Page 8 when using a W505, as the W505 _does not _have Front and Rear audio Inputs - you've got to use external amplifiers.



After playing with it for a few hours I decided to give up and buy an amp. I had some Crutchfield gift cards and used them to buy the five channel PDX5. Thanks for all the replies guys.


----------



## sorapp

Bones said:


> You cannot connect the H100 as shown in Page 8 when using a W505, as the W505 _does not _have Front and Rear audio Inputs - you've got to use external amplifiers.


Actually it does. The front and rear RCA jacks are both input and output. You set the Norm/EQ switches to Norm for input and EQ for output when using an external amp. Obviously they can't be both at the same time. Refer to notes 22,23 and 25 on page 88 of the W505 manual.


----------



## sorapp

joms said:


> It says in the manual that the 505 is compatible with the 300BT bluetooth module. Question is, can it also run the 350BT and 400BT modules which are newer than the 300BT? Has anyone been able to successfully install and use this? Im planning on gettin an Bluetooth module and it would be stupid to get the 300BT now that there are newer BT modules that came out. (Or is the price difference big which would not justify the benefit derived from the newer BT modules?).Thanks


For what it's worth, I had a terrible experience with the 350BT. I couldn't get my Moto V9m to download the phone book or actually place a call. On Alpine's recommendation I bought a "compatable" Moto Z60tv, at full price, which didn't work any better. My dealer then replaced it with another 350BT with the same results. Finally I removed it and installed a Moto IF1000, it is perfect. I had a Parrot unit a couple years ago and was very unhappy with it's operation and audio quality, good luck with the 400BT.


----------



## Bones

sorapp said:


> Actually it does. The front and rear RCA jacks are both input and output. You set the Norm/EQ switches to Norm for input and EQ for output when using an external amp. Obviously they can't be both at the same time. Refer to notes 22,23 and 25 on page 88 of the W505 manual.


I stand corrected  So you _can _use them as inputs, just as long as you're not using an Ai-NET external processor  Damn, their manuals could be written so much better...

So how do you select the signal coming into these RCA's to be amplified by the W505?


----------



## sorapp

Bones said:


> I stand corrected  So you _can _use them as inputs, just as long as you're not using an Ai-NET external processor  Damn, their manuals could be written so much better...
> 
> So how do you select the signal coming into these RCA's to be amplified by the W505?


Although it is not clear from the diagram, I assume the PXA-H100 input signal is coming in from the AI-Net connection since there doesn't seem to be any other input connections. I guess the AI-Net is bi-directional. This would mean that any signal selected by the HU is passed to the PXA-H100 via the AI-Net and then out the output RCA connections which are connected to the in/out RCAs on the W505.


----------



## TrickyDIck

ssmith100 said:


> Got my NVE-P1 put into my W505 along with with the KCE-900E hooked up to my 701. Everything works like a champ as far as voice prompts and everything else. One major problem though. When I hook up my RCA lead from the 701 to the 900E I get engine noise. Grounded the shield on the RCA and it partially goes away but not totally. Kinda stumped. I may try running a ground from my amps and 701 to the headunit. Could fix the problem or make it worse. Worse case scenario is I leave the RCA off. I still get the prompts to turn, just no audio. If anyone has any ideas how to fix feel free to let me know.
> 
> Shane


Shane,

I have the same problem. I do not know the solution. PLEASE tell me if you find the fix.

For now I turned off NAV mix, since I use the nav feature infrequently (ok I practically NEVER use it but its cool).


You can turn off the NAV MIX in the HU settings and leave the RCA connected for when you need it.

TD


----------



## magic6

magic6 said:


> Just got the 505, haven't hooked it up yet (want to put it in my new car when I get it later this week), but am really excited. I've gotten the steering wheel controls and am leaning toward getting the 350bt (have heard hit and miss on this, so I guess I'll have to find out for myself). I don't hear much positive with the Blackbird so I'm going with a external Garmin GPS.
> 
> My question...I want to get satellite radio. I currently have both Sirius and XM in my car now. I know there are several options for the 505 and am wondering what would be the best choice. I have read that if you get the XM it erases all presets every time you turn your car off? Is this still the case? Has anyone tried the Sirius plug and play unit that you can run through a external unit and then to the 505, so you can still have the pause and rewind features, but with the display on your 505?
> 
> I haven't seen too much discussed on Sat. radio on this thread and I've read through most of it and done a search as well. Thanks for the help.


Anyone?


----------



## quality_sound

It was answered. XM and Sirius have merged so all the programming for both is available in either network.


----------



## Yellow-06-GT

Hello all,

I just have the IVA-W505 installed in my '06 Mustang GT. It replaced my old IVA-W200. I also have the Alpine NVE-N872A Navigation. I am having two problems and I have one question (so far anyway).

I looked for these answers but did not see them. If I missed them I apologize for asking them again.


*iPod question* - I have both iPod connections, the high speed that I was using with the IVA-W200 and the new USB. They show up as iPod and iPod-2 on the source screen. My problem is the USB connection is unreliable. Some times it will recognize that the iPod is connected, most times it won't.
*Voice Command Question* - With the NVE-N872A has voice command recognition. However, it is only working for commands within the navigation system. With the IVA-W205 it should be able to control all the other functions of the HU as well (that is what Alpine told me anyway). Should it not work with the IVA-W505 as well? It recognizes the commands and repeats them back to me, but does not follow the commands.
*iPod vs. USB* - Is it possible to connect the iPod via the USB so that you can get video and album art and also connect a USB hard drive to the IVA-W505?


Thanks,

Bob


----------



## quality_sound

1) Most likely a loose connector. The USB is a VERY stable connection, or it was for me at least. 

2) Alpine lied to you.

3) None that I know of. You could try a USB splitter but there's no point. The 505 will only support up to an 80GB HD while you can use a 120GB iPod.


----------



## Yellow-06-GT

quality_sound said:


> 1) Most likely a loose connector. The USB is a VERY stable connection, or it was for me at least.


I as thinking that may be the problem, or a faulty cable itself. 



> 2) Alpine lied to you.


Oh well, I find the voice thing more trouble then it is worth anyway.



> 3) None that I know of. You could try a USB splitter but there's no point. The 505 will only support up to an 80GB HD while you can use a 120GB iPod.


With an 80GB limit, your right, not work the trouble.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Amar

TrickyDIck said:


> I THINK I FOUND OUT HOW TO USE iPHONE WITHOUT GLITCHES! firmware 2.2
> 
> plug in the phone, and then manually switch the phone via the phone, not the W505, to iPod mode until it says accessory mode!
> 
> so far so good!


Hi, 

Does it really work for you without glitches????
When i plug my iphone 3g in then it automatically goes to accessory mode!
So how should i switch it manually then?
I tried almost everything but there are still irritating silences during the songs. 
Anybody suggestions?????? Please help me out. 

Thanks in advance. 
Amar


----------



## magic6

quality_sound said:


> It was answered. XM and Sirius have merged so all the programming for both is available in either network.


Thanks, but that wasn't my question. I was wondering if anyone had tried the Sirius Plug and Play units with the 505 through a adapter, so you can still keep the pause/rewind features?


----------



## quality_sound

Amar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does it really work for you without glitches????
> When i plug my iphone 3g in then it automatically goes to accessory mode!
> So how should i switch it manually then?
> I tried almost everything but there are still irritating silences during the songs.
> Anybody suggestions?????? Please help me out.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Amar


I tried that with my Touch but it was sporadic but it did work better than usual.



magic6 said:


> Thanks, but that wasn't my question. I was wondering if anyone had tried the Sirius Plug and Play units with the 505 through a adapter, so you can still keep the pause/rewind features?


Ahh. No one I'm aware of. Do the XM units not have this?


----------



## BaldrO

Hello, I'm looking to get the 505 with imprint, blue tooth and I already have the N872a nav. What I want to do is connect it to my iPhone 3G and play the Slacker Radio app through the head unit while looking at the nav screen and be able to make and receive calls via blue tooth. Has anyone tried this yet by the sounds of it it should work. Or has anyone tried any of the streaming internet radio apps with this set up?

I see people say you can't use the high speed cable to supply power to the iphone 3G. Do you think it would work with the Scosche passport? passPORT at Scosche.com

Thanks


----------



## sorapp

magic6 said:


> Thanks, but that wasn't my question. I was wondering if anyone had tried the Sirius Plug and Play units with the 505 through a adapter, so you can still keep the pause/rewind features?


I have my Stiletto 2 connected to the W505 via the SCVDOC1 dock. It works really well. But to answer your question, I cannot get any of the pause/ replay features to work. The buttons show up on the screen but they do not do anything. Although the W505 manual says it will work, I have had no success.


----------



## magic6

sorapp said:


> I have my Stiletto 2 connected to the W505 via the SCVDOC1 dock. It works really well. But to answer your question, I cannot get any of the pause/ replay features to work. The buttons show up on the screen but they do not do anything. Although the W505 manual says it will work, I have had no success.


Alpine has done a horrible job of telling you what equipment you need to get this to work. Just reading the manual, it seems that as long as you have Sirius you get all the pause/rewind/song search features. This is not the case, you need 3 extra items...the Stiletto (or any newer "plug and play"), the SCVDOC1, and also the KCA-SC100. I just figured this out this morning. I had everything but the SCVDOC1. I've spent almost as much on accessories as I have for the original unit, I just hope it's worth it.


----------



## sorapp

magic6 said:


> Alpine has done a horrible job of telling you what equipment you need to get this to work. Just reading the manual, it seems that as long as you have Sirius you get all the pause/rewind/song search features. This is not the case, you need 3 extra items...the Stiletto (or any newer "plug and play"), the SCVDOC1, and also the KCA-SC100. I just figured this out this morning. I had everything but the SCVDOC1. I've spent almost as much on accessories as I have for the original unit, I just hope it's worth it.


You're correct, I forgot to mention that I also have the KCA-SC100 and I still don't have the pause rewind etc. features. It would have been cheaper to just go for the Sirius SC-C1 tuner but I wanted the ability to use it as a portable as well as in the car without paying for another subscription. The good news is that the reception and audio quality is vastly better than my previous Eclipse unit. So when all is said and done I have a better system than before, but not everything that Alpine seems to promise.

Alpine does not do a very good job of explaining what you need to get this stuff to work together and also they don't tell you what may or may not work. You have to spend the money, do the labor and then find out the hard way. This forum goes a long way towards reducing the mystery but I think Alpine should be responsible enough to provide the info directly.


----------



## rkorkie

I've been reading just about every post in the thread, as I'm about to pull the trigger on the 505 with P1, 400 BT (when released), HD Radio, XM and backup cam.

It's being professionally installed by a local authorized Alpine dealer that only handles corporate/commercial accounts, so the level of service is pretty good. 

I'm very leary about the iPod 3G issues. Does anyone know if the latest firmware 2.2.1 helps with any of the issues. This release was just the other day...


----------



## Diesel Truck

wrmathis said:


> did you hook up your 1/8 jack cable to the back of the headunit in the video in jack? this is what runs the video. not just the usb cable


I didn't do that. Did that cable come with the unit? I have a what looks like a 1/8 jack input coming from the ipod connector, but that's no where near as long as the usb????


----------



## wrmathis

Diesel Truck said:


> I didn't do that. Did that cable come with the unit? I have a what looks like a 1/8 jack input coming from the ipod connector, but that's no where near as long as the usb????


yes, it should have come with the HU.


----------



## quality_sound

It's in the bad with the USB extension cable. When all plugged in together they'll be the same length as the cables both end in a common iPod connector.


----------



## snef

Hi

i have a W505 aand a ipod touch first generation with software 2.2.1
and i have the video issue
if is not the first thing i make when i power up the w505 only audio works, no video 
but this morning, after more than hour of music listening, i try a video and "no Video"
i press on "Wide" and Wide 2 appears on screen and after 3 or 4 seconde the video appears.......

power off and on again the w505, try a music file and try video, yes no video, i try again "Wide" and the video appears

i dont know if this work for all
for me its work

but i will change for a new ipod because i have the cut issue, sometime i have a little cut in music only, not in a video

do you know if the new 6g ipod classic 120gb or 160g have the cut issue or video issue and if the w505 charge it

thanks


----------



## Diesel Truck

Thanks guys!

I found it and got it all working now.


----------



## rl_nads

Hi,I have a new set of 502e that i buy from HK, i notice that im missing the Style button on the top right hand corner. anyone can advise?


----------



## mikes781

I have a 2004 Suburban with a Bose system and decided to upgrade the audio system. I ordered a IVA-W505 and PXA-H100 the other day and picked up a KCA-SC100 and SCVDOC1 for my Sirius PNP radio. I plan on using the Bose amp and speakers for the meantime, but may eventually upgrade it sometime down the road when I have the funds. I’ve ordered a PAC SWI-JACK for the searing wheel controls and PAC OS-2BOSE so I can use the Bose amp and speakers. 

I’ve downloaded the manuals for all of the components and have gone through them a few times. I’ve also read through this thread twice and there is a lot of good info here, but the one thing I am struggling with is how to hook up the 505, H100, and the Bose amp. It looks like I will run an Ai-NET cable from the 505 to the KCA-SC100 and another one from there to the H100. What I am not really sure about is how to connect the H100 to my Bose amp. The H100 looks like it has RCA connectors for the front and rear speakers and the sub. The input and output harness on the OS-2BOSE has + and – wires for the front and rear left and right speakers and based on that I assume that the amp isn’t wired with RCA connectors. Do I connect the H100 directly to the Bose amp , OS-2BOSE, or back to the 505? If I connect it back to the 505 using the inputs (22 – 24 in the manual), can the 505 harness wires 37 through 44 be connected to the input harness on OS-2BOSE.? I know the answer is probably pretty obvious, but for the life of me I can’t get my head around it.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## sorapp

mikes781 said:


> I have a 2004 Suburban with a Bose system and decided to upgrade the audio system. I ordered a IVA-W505 and PXA-H100 the other day and picked up a KCA-SC100 and SCVDOC1 for my Sirius PNP radio. I plan on using the Bose amp and speakers for the meantime, but may eventually upgrade it sometime down the road when I have the funds. I’ve ordered a PAC SWI-JACK for the searing wheel controls and PAC OS-2BOSE so I can use the Bose amp and speakers.
> 
> I’ve downloaded the manuals for all of the components and have gone through them a few times. I’ve also read through this thread twice and there is a lot of good info here, but the one thing I am struggling with is how to hook up the 505, H100, and the Bose amp. It looks like I will run an Ai-NET cable from the 505 to the KCA-SC100 and another one from there to the H100. What I am not really sure about is how to connect the H100 to my Bose amp. The H100 looks like it has RCA connectors for the front and rear speakers and the sub. The input and output harness on the OS-2BOSE has + and – wires for the front and rear left and right speakers and based on that I assume that the amp isn’t wired with RCA connectors. Do I connect the H100 directly to the Bose amp , OS-2BOSE, or back to the 505? If I connect it back to the 505 using the inputs (22 – 24 in the manual), can the 505 harness wires 37 through 44 be connected to the input harness on OS-2BOSE.? I know the answer is probably pretty obvious, but for the life of me I can’t get my head around it.  Thanks for any help.


You are correct about the H100 connecting to the Ai-Net, however I suggest that you put the H100 closest to the W505 using the "To HU" connector (which is an Ai-Net) on the H100 and then connect the KCA-S100 to the "Ai-Net" connector on the H100. See page 10 of the H100 manual.

You must connect the Front Out/Rear Out/Sub-W RCA connectors of the H100, to your amp. I don't know anything about the OS-2BOSE, but I'm pretty sure the factory Bose amp does not use RCAs for its connectors, it probably has a factory wiring harness. This is where you must figure out how to get from the RCAs on the H100 to the Bose. Good luck


----------



## rockytt

The Bose utilizes speaker-level inputs, which means the rcas won't work-
Looks like you'll need a small amp to connect to your amp


----------



## mikes781

Thanks for the responses. GM sure makes it easy to upgrade these systems. So this may be a stupid question, but the directions for the H100 indicate that you can use it with internal HU amp by connecting the output of the H100 to the HU's RCA inputs. Wouldn't I then be able to connect the HU to the PAC interface using the HU's speaker output leads? If I wasn't using the H100 I believe that would be what I would need to do anyway. Thanks again.


----------



## rockytt

Yes you can do that (in theory at least) - there are a few posts in this thread (fairly recent) that talk about doing that very thing-


----------



## joms

How much better is the DAC of the H701 compared to the W505? Ive tried looking at the H701's manual but it doesn't mention anything about its DAC. 

Anyone knows?


----------



## mikes781

rockytt said:


> Yes you can do that (in theory at least) - there are a few posts in this thread (fairly recent) that talk about doing that very thing-


I pretty much finished installing it today this way and it works fine. The only thing left are the connections to the parking and foot brakes. Need to do a little digging around to see where I need to make the connection to the foot brake. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Pablofanques

Does anyone have any more info on the firmware and/or map upgrades the the nve-p1?

Also, does anyone have a solution for the lack of sound when using the p1 bluetooth and the 550 HD tuner. This really bothers me. How can Alpine release these products when they have these problems? Consider how long we waited for the 550?


----------



## ebargados

iphone 3G 16 GB 2.2.1 and w505

music videos from itunes play fine and the HU is charging my phone.


----------



## ebargados

iphone 3G 16 GB 2.2.1 and w505

music videos from itunes play fine and the HU is charging my phone.


----------



## joms

are you using the high-speed or the USB IPOD?


----------



## sorapp

Pablofanques said:


> Does anyone have any more info on the firmware and/or map upgrades the the nve-p1?
> 
> Also, does anyone have a solution for the lack of sound when using the p1 bluetooth and the 550 HD tuner. This really bothers me. How can Alpine release these products when they have these problems? Consider how long we waited for the 550?


I'm not familiar with the "550". I have the IVA-W505 and I solved this problem with the KCE-900E. It is not obvious in any of the docs, how to use it, but it does solve the problem. This is addressed earlier in this thread, just do a search.


----------



## Jmac823200

Hello everyone. I recently purchased the w505. I've read around on how crappy the navigation is so I decided to do a little digging. I just purchased a HTC Fuze (Touch Pro) and realized that this device has TV out. I thought it would be a good idea to hook this this baby up to the stereo and be able to use both the navigation (thinking about using CoPilot Live 7 which is also compatible with Microsoft Live), enable hearing a caller over the stereo system (does anyone make a bluetooth mic that is compatible with cell phones, lol) and surf the internet on a larger screen. What I'm looking for is the ability two play to inputs at one time. Something very similar to using the KCE-900E but different by virtue of being able to listen to any other channel in conjunction with the Auxillary input. Anyone have any ideas? I apologize in advance if this has already been covered. I have skimmed through and haven't seen any similar questions. Any help given would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pablofanques

To clarify, in my previous post, I wanted to know if anyone had any idea of software or firmware updates coming from Alpine for either the 505 or the P1 nav unit. I do not see anything on their website.

Then, I addressed an issue that I have. I have the 505 HU with the TUA-550HD HD radio tuner and the Imprint module. Apparently, the 550 HD radio tuner will not let the Bluetooth sound come through the speakers. I can successfully pair a new Blackberry 8330 phone, but when a call comes the radio audio mutes and then comes back on without any phone sound at all. Again, this is apparently a result of a poorly designed interface with the HD radio tuner. 

Also, I have a 900e hooked up to the Imprint and it works fine for voice prompts. No problem at all. I love the Imprint sound but this new HD tuner is a pain. The sound is great the reception is very good but it negates my bluetooth unless I can find a solution. Alpine support has not been very helpful to date, so if anyone else has a solution I am all ears!


----------



## joms

Hi. Im intrested to get the KCE-400BT Bluetooth module for my W502e (asian version of W505). Im also using the H701 processor. With research ive read that it is possible to use the KCE-400BT by using the adaptor KWE-460E.

Questions:

a) How will it be connected to my w502e? Will it connect to the USB port? the high speed IPOD port? or to my H701?
b) How should i connect my IPHONE (1st gen) or what is the best option. Via the High-speed, via the USB or via the new input of the KCE-400BT (which i would need the connecter KCE-433IV)
c)Can the Bluetooth module work with my other phone : Sony Ericsson K800i ?

Thanks.


----------



## Jmac823200

Anybody home?


----------



## newtitan

old thread I know

anyone know if the USB connection can handle a 320GB portable HDD, or is that too big?


----------



## quality_sound

You're killin' me Kenyatta. lol I think this was something we found out early on, but 80GB is the biggest the 505 will power directly. However, if you get a case and power it with 12V you can go as big as you want. It's sad you can run any size iPod you want but are limited on USB drive size.


----------



## jboz

Pablofanques said:


> I have the 505 HU with the TUA-550HD HD radio tuner and the Imprint module. Apparently, the 550 HD radio tuner will not let the Bluetooth sound come through the speakers. I can successfully pair a new Blackberry 8330 phone, but when a call comes the radio audio mutes and then comes back on without any phone sound at all. Again, this is apparently a result of a poorly designed interface with the HD radio tuner.


I too have the HD module and the P1 and have the same problem that Alpine techs have confirmed is an internal conflict. When using the HDRadio source, the bluetooth will not work properly to make or receive calls. It works ok when using other sources, but I have had all sorts of random problems with the P1 bluetooth not connecting with my phone [HTC Fuze] once in a while for unknown reasons.

Alpine should never have released a product that does not work with other Alpine modules that are intended to work together. What makes things even worse is that Alpine has not announced any plan to fix this problem. Really poor customer service.


----------



## Pablofanques

I totally agree. I got the phone and P1 to work just fine as long as the source is NOT the HD radio. If you listen to Disk or Ipod you are fine. 

So now what? Is there any news coming from Alpine? A recall? Update the firmware? Anything. Their website is lacking a great deal of information. How about an upgrade for the P1 maps? We are supposed to be able to do an update via USB but I need a file first. Anyway, if anyone hears something, broadcast it.
Thanks.


----------



## high_lander

Just got this unit today. Let's see how it's played out. It's replacing a very reliable W203 that was ripped off outta my F One-fiddy.


----------



## Anadrol

Just got mine shipped. I'm already worried that it's "B-stock" since I got it off Ebay, and I just talked to a guru who warned me about this. If you've got any way of checking Alpine serial numbers, let me know. My unit is sealed in original packaging, but I am just now learning that doesn't mean much. 

If you were me, would you re-sell this thing and buy a different one from a licensed dealer? I got this for $730.00 off Ebay. Seller had a 100% rating and over 350 feedbacks, but clearly is not an authorized dealer of Alpine. 

Let me know if you've got an opinion. Save your flames, because I know the mistake now.


----------



## hoka

Had mine installed last Friday after being told that everything would work with my iphone. I had major problems all weekend with my iphone not working with the USB and blue-tooth properly. Finally my rep gets a hold of Alpine and they say: 
"yep, iphone wont work as a phone and ipod. sorry." I am irritated.


----------



## ebargados

hoka said:


> Had mine installed last Friday after being told that everything would work with my iphone. I had major problems all weekend with my iphone not working with the USB and blue-tooth properly. Finally my rep gets a hold of Alpine and they say:
> "yep, iphone wont work as a phone and ipod. sorry." I am irritated.


the ipod part on my iphone works with the w505. i can play music videos from itunes and videos from bit torrent. my playlists are all there but the album art is a bit fuzzy. i'm using the usb and 3.5 mm jack at the same time (two wires) connected to the iphone plug.

i dont use the iphone for making calls, i have a blackberry for that and the bluetooth works fine. the only glitches i've noticed is that only part of my address book gets transferred and i get the occasional skip when i'm playing tracks.


----------



## Amar

ebargados said:


> the ipod part on my iphone works with the w505. i can play music videos from itunes and videos from bit torrent. my playlists are all there but the album art is a bit fuzzy. i'm using the usb and 3.5 mm jack at the same time (two wires) connected to the iphone plug.
> 
> i dont use the iphone for making calls, i have a blackberry for that and the bluetooth works fine. the only glitches i've noticed is that only part of my address book gets transferred and i get the occasional skip when i'm playing tracks.


HI, 

Do you or does ANYONE no how to get rid of the "occasional skip" when listening to your tracks when your iphone is connected?? I have the same problem and its really annoying. 
I also have that "fuzzy" album art. 

Solutions anyone ???

Thanks in advance.
Amar


----------



## Bollwerk

Amar said:


> HI,
> 
> Do you or does ANYONE no how to get rid of the "occasional skip" when listening to your tracks when your iphone is connected?? I have the same problem and its really annoying.
> I also have that "fuzzy" album art.
> 
> Solutions anyone ???
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Amar


I believe the skipping problem was fixed with a recent firmware update. Are you on the latest update?


----------



## high_lander

Well I got everything working on this AVN.

I finally got my NVE-P1 and installed it on the One-Fiddy. I pulled out the center console cowling, and unhooked the airbag warning harness. I then unscrewed the two screws for the top lid. I connected the microphone first, then the iPod video cable, then the GPS cable. I then ran the iPod video cable through the glove box. I mounted the GPS antenna by the defrost vents and then took the mic cable and ran along the bottom of the dash by the windshield. I brought the cable around to the weather stripping along the A pillar and then ran it up and mounted the mic just above the handle on the A pillar. Looks slick, I will post pics when it is daylight.

I was also able to get video on my 5th gen iPod. I used to have a W203 along with an iPod Touch but some ******* in Anaheim ripped me off. Everything worked great on that system. Good thing I had my old 5th gen stashed away at home. I was able to get my 3G iPhone working via Bluetooth after turning the mic and Bluetooth on the deck to the on position. I am not too worried about the phonebook or contacts right now, but I think that will be updated in a later version.

I just hope this one doesn't get ripped off too.


----------



## high_lander

Well I got everything working on this AVN.

I finally got my NVE-P1 and installed it on the One-Fiddy. I pulled out the center console cowling, and unhooked the airbag warning harness. I then unscrewed the two screws for the top lid. I connected the microphone first, then the iPod video cable, then the GPS cable. I then ran the iPod video cable through the glove box. I mounted the GPS antenna by the defrost vents and then took the mic cable and ran along the bottom of the dash by the windshield. I brought the cable around to the weather stripping along the A pillar and then ran it up and mounted the mic just above the handle on the A pillar. Looks slick, I will post pics when it is daylight.

I was also able to get video on my 5th gen iPod. I used to have a W203 along with an iPod Touch but some ******* in Anaheim ripped me off. Everything worked great on that system. Good thing I had my old 5th gen stashed away at home. I was able to get my 3G iPhone working via Bluetooth after turning the mic and Bluetooth on the deck to the on position. I am not too worried about the phonebook or contacts right now, but I think that will be updated in a later version.

I just hope this one doesn't get ripped off too.


----------



## Amar

Bollwerk said:


> I believe the skipping problem was fixed with a recent firmware update. Are you on the latest update?


Hi, 

Thanks for your quick reply. Do you mean an update for the iphone? Or the alpine system? My iphone 3g runs on the latest update 2.2 and it still got the skipping problem. 

Waiting for your reply. 

Regards Amar


----------



## Travis-Alpine

Amar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply. Do you mean an update for the iphone? Or the alpine system? My iphone 3g runs on the latest update 2.2 and it still got the skipping problem.
> 
> Waiting for your reply.
> 
> Regards Amar


I myself am using the IVA-W505 and the iPhone 3G. The 505 does not support the iphone nor does Alpine support it. Only 2009 Alpine head units support the iPhone which is a separate licensing agreement with Apple. The new head units have a physical chip inside them allowing iPhone support. Since the 505 is an '08 product, there is no support.

Some people have been successful and have had good luck with the iPhone on the 505 and others have had nightmares. The newer 505's being shipped are not even able to pull audio/video thru the iPhone. They aren't working period.

The reason I'm saying this is because it wasn't meant to work with the iPhone so I wouldn't expect Apple to make this a priority, if even fix it at all.


----------



## Travis-Alpine

sorapp said:


> You are correct about the H100 connecting to the Ai-Net, however I suggest that you put the H100 closest to the W505 using the "To HU" connector (which is an Ai-Net) on the H100 and then connect the KCA-S100 to the "Ai-Net" connector on the H100. See page 10 of the H100 manual.
> 
> You must connect the Front Out/Rear Out/Sub-W RCA connectors of the H100, to your amp. I don't know anything about the OS-2BOSE, but I'm pretty sure the factory Bose amp does not use RCAs for its connectors, it probably has a factory wiring harness. This is where you must figure out how to get from the RCAs on the H100 to the Bose. Good luck


The order in the Ai-Net chain goes as follows, Head unit (505) to the "input" on KCA-SC100, "output" from the SC100 to the H/U input on the PXA-H100. This is the only way to get the audio from your Sirius unit through the Imprint processor.


----------



## Travis-Alpine

joms said:


> Hi. Im intrested to get the KCE-400BT Bluetooth module for my W502e (asian version of W505). Im also using the H701 processor. With research ive read that it is possible to use the KCE-400BT by using the adaptor KWE-460E.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> a) How will it be connected to my w502e? Will it connect to the USB port? the high speed IPOD port? or to my H701?
> b) How should i connect my IPHONE (1st gen) or what is the best option. Via the High-speed, via the USB or via the new input of the KCE-400BT (which i would need the connecter KCE-433IV)
> c)Can the Bluetooth module work with my other phone : Sony Ericsson K800i ?
> 
> Thanks.


a) To use the KCE-400BT, you would connect it to using the KWE-460E adapter cable via the full-speed connection.

b) You could connect your iphone either way. Although Alpine only supports connecting via the 400BT and the KCE-433iV since only 2009 products support the iPhone. Although you will not be able to watch videos from the iPHone.

c) According to Parrot's website Parrot - compatibility you should have support with this phone.


----------



## abonablesnobeast415

what


----------



## AtticusTRD

I have a question, i have the imprint installed on my w505. And after going through this thread i noticed that there are switches under the unit to switch to EQ when using the Imprint. By the way ive had the imprint for a good 6 months now, and i took out my Unit to see if the switches were in the correct setting. I come to find out that they were set to NORMAL... WOW what a huge difference it made once i switched them to EQ....

So heres my question when i go into my setting on imprint, Curve 1 is set to the first setting available after imprint is finished measurements. My second curve (2) is the mid comp setting.... So i noticed that when i go to curve 2 and back to Curve 1 the volume is a lot louder. I was driving home from work and had the volume at 22 on curve 1. When i though i wonder what curve 2 sounds like so i switched.. I didnt like it, so i switched back to curve 1 and I had to lower the volume to 17. It was a big improvement in sound as well..... Is it possible that the imprint turns off every time i turn off my vehicle. And i have to toggle between the curves to turn on the setting?

Should i run imprint again now that EQ switch is in the correct position on my W505?


----------



## Travis-Alpine

I would recommend running the imprint setup again. I am surprised the audio passed through without the switches being in the correct position.


----------



## AtticusTRD

Travis-Alpine said:


> I would recommend running the imprint setup again. I am surprised the audio passed through without the switches being in the correct position.


Yeah, i was too. Glad i read this thread. No where in the manual did i see anything about switches.


----------



## quality_sound

It's in there. If I had the time to DL and look through the manual I'd quote it for you, but it IS in there.


----------



## AtticusTRD

quality_sound said:


> It's in there. If I had the time to DL and look through the manual I'd quote it for you, but it IS in there.



Is it in small print?

I'm talking about the imprint manual....

I also tried looking in the W505 manual after someone mentioned the switches. But i couldn't find anything. If you could tell me the page that would be great.


----------



## Travis-Alpine

Here is the current manual for the IVA-W505.

http://vault.alpine-usa.com/products/documents/OM_IVA-W505.PDF

On the bottom of page 87, it states the position of the EQ/DIV switches.


----------



## AtticusTRD

Travis-Alpine said:


> Here is the current manual for the IVA-W505.
> 
> http://vault.alpine-usa.com/products/documents/OM_IVA-W505.PDF
> 
> On the bottom of page 87, it states the position of the EQ/DIV switches.


Thanks.


----------



## nycsurfer

Travis-Alpine said:


> I myself am using the IVA-W505 and the iPhone 3G. The 505 does not support the iphone nor does Alpine support it. Only 2009 Alpine head units support the iPhone which is a separate licensing agreement with Apple. The new head units have a physical chip inside them allowing iPhone support. Since the 505 is an '08 product, there is no support.
> 
> Some people have been successful and have had good luck with the iPhone on the 505 and others have had nightmares. The newer 505's being shipped are not even able to pull audio/video thru the iPhone. They aren't working period.
> 
> The reason I'm saying this is because it wasn't meant to work with the iPhone so I wouldn't expect Apple to make this a priority, if even fix it at all.


Not sure about w505 ,but my apline 2008 model ida-x200 works with my iphone 2g .


----------



## Travis-Alpine

nycsurfer said:


> Not sure about w505 ,but my apline 2008 model ida-x200 works with my iphone 2g .


What appears on the iPhone when connected to the head unit?


----------



## ebargados

Amar said:


> HI,
> 
> Do you or does ANYONE no how to get rid of the "occasional skip" when listening to your tracks when your iphone is connected?? I have the same problem and its really annoying.
> I also have that "fuzzy" album art.
> 
> Solutions anyone ???
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Amar


my iphone is on 2.2 fw and i still get the occasional "skip". the only solution i can think of is to get an ipod classic.


----------



## Amar

ebargados said:


> my iphone is on 2.2 fw and i still get the occasional "skip". the only solution i can think of is to get an ipod classic.


Hi thanks, 

I have the ipod nano and it works perfect ( no skip). Its really to bad that the iphone 3g isnt 100% competible with with alpine w505. Hope there will be a solution in future. 

Regards
Amar


----------



## deshell

Hello all,

I have installed Alpine IVA-505 + NVE-P1 into my car. All this stuff work fine, but I can`t see several menu items under setup menu, I just see audio setup setting. What is the problem? Why I can`t see general setup, L.L.C setup, DVD setup???

Thanks,
Anton


----------



## snef

deshell said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have installed Alpine IVA-505 + NVE-P1 into my car. All this stuff work fine, but I can`t see several menu items under setup menu, I just see audio setup setting. What is the problem? Why I can`t see general setup, L.L.C setup, DVD setup???
> 
> Thanks,
> Anton


you have a answer in your other post


----------



## chevilo

Hello, this is my first reply/post. Greetings to all.

There is a way to know if the digital usb connection of the ipod, travels by the optical cable to a processor, like H701 or MRA-F350 (proccesor + amplifier).
Connecting the optical cable from iva-w505 to home cinema receiver (denon, marantz, pioneer, etc...), and to see that it happens. If we listen to sound, vuala, decisive of century resolved.

Somebody can do it?


----------



## kleox64

jboz said:


> I could swear I have ripped CDs through iTunes using Apple Lossless and the songs play fine through my iPod connected via USB.


The Ipod decodes the lossless files into linear PCM(still digital), this is sent via USB to the HU which then does the DA conversion.


----------



## DefRide9

As I read the previous posts some people are having problems with the iPod skipping mid track, I'm having the same problem. I have my iPod touch hooked up through the USB connect, the touch has the latest update, sometimes it skips, sometimes it doesn't. 

Does anyone know if it's just the touch's and iPhone's that skip for sure? Also anyone know about the album art fuzziness? Kinda crumy for Alpine to put some much into a deck like this but not make a clear picture. 

Am I also correct in saying that the direct connect doesn't allow video play back and album art from the iPod? 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## 03blueSI

Not sure on the Alpine, but on my Pioneer Avic-F90BT if I am using my iPhone the album art is fuzzy. On my iPod classic they are clear as can be.

Can you try a friends iPod classic and see if the image is any better?


----------



## quality_sound

It''s better on the classic. The problem is that the iPhone and iPod Touch use larger pics.


----------



## kleox64

chevilo said:


> Hello, this is my first reply/post. Greetings to all.
> 
> There is a way to know if the digital usb connection of the ipod, travels by the optical cable to a processor, like H701 or MRA-F350 (proccesor + amplifier).
> Connecting the optical cable from iva-w505 to home cinema receiver (denon, marantz, pioneer, etc...), and to see that it happens. If we listen to sound, vuala, decisive of century resolved.
> 
> Somebody can do it?


Can someone try this?
Im pretty sure the optical connection is only used by the optical drive built into the W505.


----------



## DefRide9

So it was the touch i found out. I called Alpine and the guy i spoke with on the phone said he was having the same problem with his. He went and bought a nano and it fixed the skipping problem and the album art is alot clearer now. He said it had to do with the firmwire/updates that came out for the Touch/iPhone and Alpine wasn't 100% compatible with it. So i tested this traded someone my Touch for a regular video iPod which i wanted to do any ways because of more hardrive and disk space and everything works fine now. No more skipping, and the album art is pretty damn clear.


----------



## linuxpro

That's good news. The W505 is one of my finalists for a new head-unit and my primary concern is iPod functionality. I have a 5G Nano (video) so it's good to know it doesn't have skipping or image problems like the Touch/iPhone.


----------



## markland556

Seems werid to have so many problems with the newer Ipod touches and iPhones. I know I hate my iPhone and badmouth it every time it comes up. Apple seems to be creating firmware updates that focus more on their bugs than the expandability of the unit. It just seems a bit dumb to me..


----------



## jkerr

I have a IVA-W505 w/an Audiovox Direct 2 XM interface. Not sure if this has anything to do with the Audiovox, but when I have my iphone connected via the USB cable and power on the system my IR Remote Control does not work. However, if I power on the unit without the iphone connected and then connect after startup the IR works perfectly. 

I have a second gen 16GB iphone (not 3G) with the latest firmware.

I initially thought this was a problem with my remote control, so I bought a RUE-4190. I have the same problem with the OEM and 4190 remotes. They work fine if the iphone is not connected when the system boots. 

Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## jkerr

I have a IVA-W505 w/an Audiovox Direct 2 XM interface. Not sure if this has anything to do with the Audiovox, but when I have my iphone connected via the USB cable and power on the system my IR Remote Control does not work. However, if I power on the unit without the iphone connected and then connect after startup the IR works perfectly. 

I have a second gen 16GB iphone (not 3G) with the latest firmware.

I initially thought this was a problem with my remote control, so I bought a RUE-4190. I have the same problem with the OEM and 4190 remotes. They work fine if the iphone is not connected when the system boots. 

Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Conio

Just curious if anyone has ran into this problem before but I have an IVA-W505 HU and when i go into the setup option the only one i have is audio setup. I am missing general setup so i can pretty much not do anything else in the setup option. 

can anyone help me, is it the HU unit that is screwed up or could it be the way it was installed???

Thanks


----------



## n_olympios

The parking brake has to be engaged. Do a search, it's been answered before.


----------



## Conio

I hope that wasn't an answer for my question... because that would make no sense.


----------



## n_olympios

Sure it would, if you had gotten into the trouble of searching. 

In the back of the unit there's a wire named "parking brake" which has to be connected to the equivalent wire from the factory. The unit only allows you to enter setup when the parking brake is engaged. Or you can install one of those thingies which bypasses the whole process (I can't remember is name as here in Europe we don't use them). Alternatively (but you didn't hear it from me) you may just ground said cable. 

Oh and welcome to the forum, I just noticed you're new. 

Edit: the thingy I mentioned is the PAC-TR7.


----------



## Conio

I got the stereo installed professionally, so when i am in park when i go into the setup feature all i see is audio setup, so what you are saying is that if i do fix the parking brake problem that i should see more setup options besides the audio setup?

Thanks, i just joined the website and nice to meet ya


----------



## Conio

I got the stereo installed professionally, so when i am in park when i go into the setup feature all i see is audio setup, so what you are saying is that if i do fix the parking brake problem that i should see more setup options besides the audio setup?

Thanks, i just joined the website and nice to meet ya


----------



## n_olympios

Yeah, not just "in park" though, the gearbox has nothing to do with it. You have to have the handbrake engaged.


----------



## Conio

Even if my car is an automatic?


----------



## n_olympios

Heh... As I said, it has nothing to do with the gearbox. The fact that putting your gearstick in Park keeps the car from rolling is irrelevant to the electrical signal from the handbrake. 

Just ground the damn thing.


----------



## n_olympios

Heh... As I said, it has nothing to do with the gearbox. The fact that putting your gearstick in Park keeps the car from rolling is irrelevant to the electrical signal from the handbrake. 

Just ground the damn thing.


----------



## Bollwerk

If it's the same as the IVA-W200, you need to put your foot on the brake pedal, engage, release and re-engage the parking brake, then remove your foot from the brake pedal. This allows access to setup and PXA-H701 settings (if attached).


----------



## Conio

I dont have a PXA-H701, it's just the HU. I'm going to try what olympios said this weekend but like i said before, when i go into setup to see what selections i have, all i got is audio setup.


----------



## DefRide9

The piece that was installed on my was from Peripheral Electronics but you have to do a little trick to re-program it. Your dealer should know about it, there's tons of other options out there but this is what is in mine.

Just curious for those that have this HU, what settings do you have your subs on? I have 2 Memhpis M1's 15s hooked up to a PR1.1000 amp, i think its set at either 60khz or 80, can't remember exactly. Just wondering what everyone else has.

Peace


----------



## DefRide9

The piece that was installed on my was from Peripheral Electronics but you have to do a little trick to re-program it. Your dealer should know about it, there's tons of other options out there but this is what is in mine.

Just curious for those that have this HU, what settings do you have your subs on? I have 2 Memphis M1's 15s hooked up to a PR1.1000 amp, i think its set at either 60khz or 80, can't remember exactly. Just wondering what everyone else has.

Peace


----------



## bureau13

If you had this professionally installed, they probably hooked it up as described in the manual, and you have to do that parking brake/foot brake dance described above. This is the same thing you need to do to watch video. 

Me, I installed it with the TR7...this does "the dance" electronically without interfacing to the actual brakes, so you can do all of this at any time. I had to pull the HU out to make a change at one point, and accidentally disconnected the TR7 ground. Sure enough, just as you describe, the only setup menu I could get to was audio. Re-attached TR7 ground (i.e. bypassed the brake connections) and now I get all the menus. 

I don't think simply grounding anything in your case is going to help...

jds



Conio said:


> I dont have a PXA-H701, it's just the HU. I'm going to try what olympios said this weekend but like i said before, when i go into setup to see what selections i have, all i got is audio setup.


----------



## n_olympios

bureau13 said:


> I don't think simply grounding anything in your case is going to help...
> 
> jds


 All the TR-7 does internally is make the HU think you've engaged the parking brake by grounding that specific wire. That's why you can watch videos, and that's why you can enter menus.


----------



## bureau13

I think its a little more than that. See the post a couple above mine...there's a sequence involving the parking brake and regular brake I think...I don't know exactly, I never bothered paid attention to it because I have the TR7. No one would need the Tr7 though if all it did was ground the parking brake!

jds



n_olympios said:


> All the TR-7 does internally is make the HU think you've engaged the parking brake by grounding that specific wire. That's why you can watch videos, and that's why you can enter menus.


----------



## 03blueSI

No it doesn't. The TR7 does exactly what you have to do if you hooked it up the way the manual shows. It rapidly in succession ground the foot brake wire, grounds, un grounds then grounds again the parking brake wire and ungrounds the foot brake wire.

It is more than just grounding one wire, which is why you need this module and cannot just ground some wires.


----------



## n_olympios

Ok then, it must be different between Europe and the US. Over here, grounding the handbrake wire gives access to the setup menu and video (I've done it a few times now, in various applications). Obviously you need some sort of adapter for the CANBUS system and steering wheel controls to work (where applicable).

PS: My regrets gentlemen, I've done some digging and it appears that Alpine has indeed redesigned the video thing a couple of years ago for the US units, thus making the use of the TR7 necessary.


----------



## vollmi

n_olympios said:


> PS: My regrets gentlemen, I've done some digging and it appears that Alpine has indeed redesigned the video thing a couple of years ago for the US units, thus making the use of the TR7 necessary.


yes thats it. You can see it on the manual for european Systems. On Page 36 there it says that you have to engage the Parking brake. Different to the US System where on page 29 is writte how to aktivate the Setup access.

mfG René


----------



## n_olympios

Manual? 

I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about. :lol:


----------



## vollmi

n_olympios said:


> Manual?
> 
> I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about. :lol:


No Problem. Reading manuals is soo overrated.


----------



## DefRide9

Has anyone had trouble connecting the iPod then the iPod restarts? Not sure what's going on only seems to happen when i plug the iPod in now.


----------



## n_olympios

Not restarted, but it has frozen once or twice (iPod Classic 120GB, latest gen). It needs some time on its own to come alive again (poor thing). :lol:


----------



## The Drake

I attempted to search but couldnt find this specific question in here, but with the W505 and a video ipod is there anyway that it can be rigged so that a movie will resume from where it was when the car starts up again? 

I have the TR-7 and converting DVD's to movie files the ipod can read wont create chapters so its a HUGE pain when passengers in the car are watching a movie and in the middle we have to stop for gas or rest area and when the vehicle is started back up it just goes to music.... Anyway around this or is this just what I have to deal with?


----------



## scooter99

What program are you using to convert the dvd to the ipod?


----------



## The Drake

scooter99 said:


> What program are you using to convert the dvd to the ipod?


Use DVD decrypter IFO stream processing with just audio, then use videora ipod convertor using H.264 VGA 2 pass settings. There are obviously ways you can create chapters such as nero recode and such but either way its still a pain to have to go back into videos and select the movie you were just watching previously.


----------



## Stevers

scooter99 said:


> What program are you using to convert the dvd to the ipod?


Get the DVD onto your disk using whatever program you prefer (i.e. DVD Decrypter) then run it through Handbrake. Chapter info will be retained.


----------



## ErinH

Stevers said:


> Get the DVD onto your disk using whatever program you prefer (i.e. DVD Decrypter) then run it through Handbrake. Chapter info will be retained.


That's good info.

I always hated that about ripping DVDs; I could never retain chapters and would have to hold down FF if I wanted to skip ahead.

Thanks!


----------



## The Drake

Stevers said:


> Get the DVD onto your disk using whatever program you prefer (i.e. DVD Decrypter) then run it through Handbrake. Chapter info will be retained.


As I mentioned there are several ways to keep or add chapters into the video file for the ipod, but thats not my issue here. Its just restarting the movie where it stopped when the vehicle turned off, either way you still have to go into the menu, select video, movies, and then the movie and then skip through the chapters til you get close to where you left off. Still pretty darn inconvenient if you ask me. 

An update though if anyone is interested that I figured out while messing around that you can actually get right to the spot the video file stopped at when the vehicle turns off is by going into the video menu (once you start the vehicle back up obviously) and select the video file thats directly above the one you were watching, play that one and then (if you dont have chapters for the video files) hit the next button and it takes you directly to the spot the movie stopped at previously! Kind of solves my issue but not really because you have to go through all those steps just to resume a frickin video file, but I guess I should be happy I figured out a way to do it, lol.


----------



## Conio

I have an issue with the W505 when trying to access the General setup, I find it to be a pain in the ass needing to put on the handbreak in order to access it. My question is there a way to by pass it or install a switch so i can easily access it?

thanks
Rich


----------



## Conio

Could i just ground the parking break wire or am i better off getting the tr-7 module?


----------



## 03blueSI

Look above. Buy a PAC TR-7 switching module and wire it up following the instructions that came with it.

By default it is setup to bypass Alpine video so you will not need to program it.


----------



## Richie3000

Last week I installed the KCE-400BT, and just thought I'd throw in my two cents, as I've not seen many reviews comment on the combination.
The unit works almost flawlessly, and is a worthwhile addition to the W505 (vast improvement over Alpines sketchy 350BT). Being able to dial from the touch screen is a cool feature, and the temperamental voice dialing, when it works, is great. 
Navigating through the phone book is a pain if you have a flabby address book, and lacking letter indexing takes ages to get to anything past "b".
The W505 rocks and is the best head unit I've owned, especially with a camera and the PXA-H100.
Rant over.


----------



## Conio

I just ordered the Pac TR-7 module, so hopefully the installation is easy to do.


----------



## TrickyDIck

In response to the question about iPhone locking up. I found removing it from the connector, and fully powering down, then powering up again is the only thing that fixes the problem - song playing but no sound output.

Nice post about the new Bluetooth option. Voice dialing? sounds great, i wouldn't use though, but nice to know. BT is a little flaky with the iPhone but for me works about 95% of the time without problem - other 5% of calls who cares!

I wish there was a basic bass/treble adjust option as so many of my MP3s vary so greatly. 

Update (for those who care), Got the Mobile Pre unit, but so far no drivers for Vista 64, so can't use on my new laptop (sort purchased for this purpose DOH!), but the laptop is a POS (dell XPS studio 1340). Very buggy. sent back twoce - there now hopefully getting fixed for good. plan to do a couple of EQ setting preset "tunes" so I can adjust for different songs more easily. Its pretty tricky to get just one setting right though. Be curious to hear what others have done. 

Was thinking that of the 6 presets available:

1. FLAT
2. Bass + for tracks with poor bass 
3. Bass - for tracks with too much bass
4. Treble + for tracks with poor treble 
5. Treble - for tracks with too much bass (might be hard to separate these from #2)

Wish there was a simple Bass.treble control to adjust for recording differences though as its difficult to get all the songs sounding good from an iPod or different CDs.

BTW- can anyone verify what signals are carried on the optical cable besides CD? DVD? iPod seems to go through on the AiNET cable.

TD


----------



## The Drake

Anyone have any trouble playing video podcasts on your ipod through the W505? I cant seem to get mine to work. They wont even list in the menu screen. Typically if you dont have any files of a category you cant even "open" it. Like if you dont have any TV shows and try to go to it then nothing will happen. But with my video podcasts I can open it up but nothing lists, just a screen like its trying to load the list of podcasts but nothing shows up. 

Disconnected the ipod thinking they werent on there but sure enough I can play them just fine on the ipod itself. I tried to search in here and didnt see any discussion on video podcasts so I am wondering if its just me thats having this problem.


----------



## Conio

I just purchsed a tr-7 but was just curious were to connect the red wire which needs a +12 volt source. do i just connect that to the wire from the battery ?


----------



## aneonrider

One post asking the question was probably sufficient. Anyways... RTFM.


----------



## msakuraz

Just got it installed in my car..loved it!


----------



## Antros

*Here's my IVA502R+Bluetooth+Camera+Remote on my JDM Swift Sport*

Here's my IVA502R+Bluetooth+Camera+Remote on my JDM Swift Sport


----------



## Antros




----------



## Antros




----------



## cheez80

hi guys, my p1 took a ****. it was in the middle of routing when it froze -- i then pressed the reset button like i usually do when that happens. this time, though, instead of firing up again, the screen remained blank. i've tried resetting it again, unplugging it, etc.; the only thing i haven't tried is putting it into another w505 or putting another one into my w505 (since i don't know anybody else with this setup).

has anybody else run into this problem?


----------



## The Drake

whoa, I was just looking up the optical cable KWE-610A and I dont know if its been mentioned or if anyone else noticed but the cable has been discontinued at crutchfield... 
Alpine KWE-610A Optical digital adapter cable for Alpine IVA-W505 DVD receiver at Crutchfield.com

Just thought it was interesting and I would share.


----------



## 03blueSI

Yep. I found it available at Crutchfield Canada, but they won't ship to the US and I found one in England but it would cost around $100 to ship here.

I am thinking about getting one shipped to a friend in Canada and then having her ship it here.


----------



## ebargados

update: while playing videos from the iphone only the right speakers can be heard. playing dvd videos are fine. used another ipone and its the same issue.

the warm weather is here and i notice that the nve-p1 gets really hot too touch during the days. i have a feeling that the lcd screen is also contributing to this thermal related issue and when it gets really hot, it can't seem to find the gps satellites even after several resets and/or ejects.

anyone else have these problems?


----------



## wrmathis

the only right speakers sounds easy to figure out. sounds like ur cable that connects to the iphone is messed up. might wanna try replacing that


----------



## adhumston

Heads Up guys... The KWE-610A optical cable in stock and available from Crutchfield. Mine is on its way!


----------



## NDLBox

Any word on a firmware update for the NVE-P1? I'm on my second unit and it still hangs and randomly reboots way too often.


----------



## bunga

I would also like a firmware AND maps update for the NVE-P1. I get hangs occasionally when it tries to calculate routings.


----------



## steelerfan

It's so disappointing to read these issues about the P1 hanging & the compatability issues w/ the Iphone... Coming from a very loyal Alpine fan... As much as I don't want to buy a Kenwood... I want a unit that is predictable... can't believe I am saying that about Alpine..


----------



## Diesel Truck

I would love to have a update for the P1 myself. Anyone on if there is one coming out? I have the random freezing on the route and constantly hitting the "reset" button.


----------



## n_olympios

adhumston said:


> Heads Up guys... The KWE-610A optical cable in stock and available from Crutchfield. Mine is on its way!


It says "discontinued" again.


----------



## TrickyDIck

Anyone having issues with their iPhone and new OS 3.0?

TD


----------



## adhumston

n_olympios said:


> It says "discontinued" again.


That sucks! I received mine few days after I ordered it... Must have got lucky I guess. I'd keep watching, more may pop up.


----------



## ebargados

i'm on my 2nd p1 now and now the damn thing doesn't work at all. I'm thinking it might be the p1's antenna. i might have to replace that next. if it wasn't for the bluetooth function i would have passed the p1 up for a nice garmin unit.


----------



## eskateboarding7

ebargados said:


> i'm on my 2nd p1 now and now the damn thing doesn't work at all. I'm thinking it might be the p1's antenna. i might have to replace that next. if it wasn't for the bluetooth function i would have passed the p1 up for a nice garmin unit.


Get the KCE-400bt so you can have Parott Bluetooth and trash the P1.


----------



## wrkxwag

I'd like to know who is using their Ipod & Iphone simultaneously(i dont meAN at the same time, i mean both connected & being able to switch back n forth)????

i have the usb connection as well as the KCE422i. The usb works fine the KCE (which is supposed to be the direct connect) will not work! It doesnt even read in the source display!

WHAT AM I DOING WRONG??????????


migs


----------



## wrkxwag

yuuhuu said:


> Now I've connect Ipod on Full speed KCE-422i cable and it work well in iPod-2 source and notice have some hiss noise because I connect KCE-422i from KCE-300BT Bluetooth adapter. The Full speed can't support album art display but it can show next coming 5 songs.


Does the KCE have to be connected through the BT??


----------



## schmusey

can this unit play movies from an external hard drive? How would you power it?


----------



## climr

Has anyone tried to changed out the blue LEDs on the w505?


----------



## n_olympios

Hi and welcome. On the european version (the W505*R*) the leds are white and very difficult to change. 

*HOWEVER*, watch this space as I might have something to show soon(ish).


----------



## NDLBox

steelerfan said:


> It's so disappointing to read these issues about the P1 hanging & the compatability issues w/ the Iphone... Coming from a very loyal Alpine fan... As much as I don't want to buy a Kenwood... I want a unit that is predictable... can't believe I am saying that about Alpine..


I'm on my second P1 and the problems are still there... Alpine needs to address this stat. You can't release half-cooked products on the general public and then not stand behind them... unless you're RIM.


----------



## scooter99

I'm having an Ipod issue with my W505. When I'm listening to a song it'll cut out, like a skipping cd, in the middle of it. It's a connection issue I'm thinking cause it's happening with songs that are ripped off of cd's as well as downloaded songs. Besides that it doesn't do it on my desk top stereo, or when I have headphones on the ipod. 

It's an Ipod touch, and I'm using the usb, and cable combination that came with the W505. It's a little irritating. Anyone know what to do about this or had any experience with this? I haven't reset the unit yet, but I'm going to do that the next step. Just alot to adjust back if I do. That's why I haven't done it yet. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Diesel Truck

scooter99 said:


> I'm having an Ipod issue with my W505. When I'm listening to a song it'll cut out, like a skipping cd, in the middle of it. It's a connection issue I'm thinking cause it's happening with songs that are ripped off of cd's as well as downloaded songs. Besides that it doesn't do it on my desk top stereo, or when I have headphones on the ipod.
> 
> It's an Ipod touch, and I'm using the usb, and cable combination that came with the W505. It's a little irritating. Anyone know what to do about this or had any experience with this? I haven't reset the unit yet, but I'm going to do that the next step. Just alot to adjust back if I do. That's why I haven't done it yet. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


Do you have a friend with a iPod? I would try someone elses to help narrow the problem down since it's just the iPod.
FWIW, my 30GB Classic works just fine with the supplied USB Cable.


----------



## scooter99

Diesel Truck said:


> Do you have a friend with a iPod? I would try someone elses to help narrow the problem down since it's just the iPod.
> FWIW, my 30GB Classic works just fine with the supplied USB Cable.


I do and I'll try his and see what happens. Actually i guess I could try my wifes as well, it's the same kind just smaller gb's. But the last couple days it hasn't been doing it now. Kind of like taking it to the shop. Never does it when you need it to, only when you're most irritated!! LOL

I'll try other options though, thanks!


----------



## Diesel Truck

scooter99 said:


> I do and I'll try his and see what happens. Actually i guess I could try my wifes as well, it's the same kind just smaller gb's. But the last couple days it hasn't been doing it now. Kind of like taking it to the shop. Never does it when you need it to, only when you're most irritated!! LOL
> 
> I'll try other options though, thanks!


No kidding. Good luck with it!


----------



## JDM_Ej

I want to throw my opinion in here as well. I've used and worked with Alpine products for about 10 years now at least. Its always been a love/hate relationship.

I see in this thread, and in a lot of Alpines reviews that there are certain components that just don't work right, or as expected, or won't work together at all. This has ALWAYS been the case. Alpine releases new updated components, and for one reason or another are not compatible with the older devices in some cases, even though Ai-Net interface has been around for YEARS. There tech support is usually pretty clueless or offers no solutions They re-write documentation, literature, websites or simply discontinue products that don't work as expected rather than resolve the issues. I thought this was an Alpine only thing, but I soon realized that ALL car audio companies are typically the same... none of them is perfect. One thing I must say, is that when Alpines equipment works, it works well and sounds even better. I just wish their product testing would improve a little bit, or at least release firmware updates for the software to resolve bugs and incompatibilities. 

I just upgraded to a IVA-W505/P1 and PXA-H100 from an IVA-W200 and PXA-H701 using a PMD-DOK1 and PMD-B100T. While I still can't get my XM to work, I love the setup. The unit works great, its fast and the menu's are better looking than on my W200. The PXA-H100 works well, although I haven't had the time to run the auto-setup yet. The P1 works okay, about as good as my old PMD-B100T. I hope they release updates to this nav as well, such as they did with the PMD-B100. No real complaints so far.


----------



## javidan

steveklein said:


> also, is anyone else's AM/PM messed up?
> 
> when i drive to work in the morning it says 730AM... so i know the AM/PM is set correctly... but at lunch, it will say 12:15AM. it's the middle of the day. it doesn't change over to PM until 1.
> 
> what a ridiculous oversight?


Hi Steve,

I have the 502E unit sold in Australasia and am having the same problem.


----------



## scooter99

YES SURRR!! I'm having the same thing. I think the genius at Alpine who was programming this thing, must have been up too late the night before the deadline and botched it up. I'm used to it though by now! TARD!!!


----------



## Bass911

gLaDiAtOr said:


> has anyone ever had any problems with 6th gen ipod classics (120gb) working with your w505?
> 
> i just ordered one and ive been using last years nano with no problems.


Yep, I cannot get the ipod video to work and I see others having the same problem. I can hear sound, but the screen just goes blank. I get music and album art fine. TV Out and NTSC are selected. Apple and Alpine are clueless. I don't think the firmware update is going to help? I have it hooked up via usb Y cable with video extension cable. I don't think the 120gb ipod is compatible with the Alpine for video, even though Alpine says it is? I have the bypass hooked up and can watch DVD's while driving. I've pretty much gave up on this issue because I'm convinced it just doesn't work. I don't see an answer in this whole thread.


----------



## Konig

zerodb said:


> Did you flip the two little switches inset under your 505 to the "eq/div" position? This is apparently a must if you're using an external processor like the H100, and may be at the root of your general wierdness.


Hi, 

now I've came across the thread after INSTALLING everything but the PXA-H100.... The installer and I gave up and we just left the processor inside hoping to calibrate it some other time. 

Alpine should hang the people writing instructions.

May I know where exactly is this switch? Do I have to unscrew the head unit out of the console to reach the switch?


----------



## snef

i have the same problem, not all the time but maybe 1 time each 5 time i try watch vido on my ipod 6 gen 120g

but if i want see video, i press * 1 time and wait 3 or 4 second and press * again and the video appear

i think this issue is video initialisation, but press * 2 time redoo the initialisation and work


----------



## Konig

Looks like I also need help regarding bluetooth sync.

I used my nokia 2760 cellphone to search for the KCE-400BT linked to iva-w505. Once I found it, I entered the passcode "0000" but connection kept failing. 

I think there should be a way to work the other way round, using the IVA-w505 to find my cell phone. There is nothing mentioned on the instruction manual to do this. All I've done is to setup "BT in" to "adaptor".

At first I thought maybe the kce-400bt wasnt connected to the iva-w505 HU but when I go to source menu, I clearly see the "BT audio" and "TEL" setting buttons on top of "radio", "ipod", "CD". If the kce-400bt wasnt connected, I should only see "radio", "ipod", "CD".

All help appreciated, thank you


----------



## Dogbadger

Guys, I have a Dodge okay well now I guess it is a fiat... 1500 I have a alpine w505 with the BB and 6 speakers plus sub. Crazy question, I know, but.... is there anything else i could do to increase the sound quality.. Don't get me wrong, it sounds great, but there is always room for improvement...... and always room for spending money.... I have polk audio speakers. Any suggestions?


----------



## n_olympios

Hi and welcome to the forum. Your question is somewhat vague... What is it you don't like about your system now? Low response, stereo image,midrange clarity (I'm guessing all of the above hehe)? 

First thought is get a PXA-H701 and a 4channel amp to run the front speakers, then tweak the hell out of it. You could always deaden the doors etc. You could try different speaker locations. 

Oh, and when you say "6 speakers", you probably have a pair of tweeters and a pair of mids in the front plus a pair of coaxial (or even dual cone) drivers in the back.


----------



## Dogbadger

Hey I posted two posts but they were not displayed. Said they had to be approved by monitors of sites, what's up with that?


----------



## Bass911

Dogbadger said:


> Hey I posted two posts but they were not displayed. Said they had to be approved by monitors of sites, what's up with that?


Me too!


----------



## chevilo

Any news of a new IVA-WXXX for the next year, to replace the currents
W502/W505. And with stardard Toslink optical connector, please ....
Thank you.


----------



## nhng52

some body can help that the different between optical kwe-610a and Ai-net to connect the IVA-W505 and pxa-h701 to get full range 8 channels home theatre? tks


----------



## mugen1

scooter99 said:


> I'm having an Ipod issue with my W505. When I'm listening to a song it'll cut out, like a skipping cd, in the middle of it. It's a connection issue I'm thinking cause it's happening with songs that are ripped off of cd's as well as downloaded songs. Besides that it doesn't do it on my desk top stereo, or when I have headphones on the ipod.
> 
> It's an Ipod touch, and I'm using the usb, and cable combination that came with the W505. It's a little irritating. Anyone know what to do about this or had any experience with this? I haven't reset the unit yet, but I'm going to do that the next step. Just alot to adjust back if I do. That's why I haven't done it yet. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


It happens to me, too. I have a second generation iPod, like you, and the skip thing happens all the time. What I mean is, it happens not too long after I first turn on the W505.


----------



## d_calvin

i've just bought an IVA W505 here in indonesia its IVA W502 and it has been upgraded by local dealer of Alpine so that the optical out put can be used by normal cable optic and it costed me round 20 bucks to do it... Can't wait to connect it with the pxa 701... so you have to use the bluetooth module in order to play the music through a2dp is it?


----------



## n_olympios

The W502 is a different model, it's not a region thing. 

Good to know that Alpine techs can modify the digital output. I'm guessing not all Alpine desks would be eager to do it though...


----------



## scooter99

I'd love to figure out how to do this, cause I'm running an optical cable from the front to back in the install anyway, just in case I switch things later. I'm going to run, at some point down the road, a bit one but if I don't change the head unit, or they make an adaptor then it still won't do me any good. Did they give you any instructions or did you watch how they did it?


----------



## diypenguin

*iphone 3GS + IVA W505 = extreme frustration*

This crap alpine will not work with iphone 3GS. 
Except bluetooth hand free (of course horrible hand free quality)

Alpine is lazy and never updated PMD B200 GPS unit 
Never worked smoothly with iphones I had (2G 3G) and finally no communication with 3GS. 

beware of this crap if you are an iphone owner


----------



## n_olympios

*Re: iphone 3GS + IVA W505 = extreme frustration*



diypenguin said:


> Alpine is lazy and never updated PMD B200 GPS unit


They have now, although it might take a while before the update becomes available in the US.

Edit: CLICK for info.


----------



## kindmobile

My iPhone 3gs works great with the IVA-505. I connect through the P1 NAV Module. Clear as a bell! Also for those with any video playback problems. A PAC TR7 Module should do the trick for you! I have seen alot of bad AINET CABLES and other bad hardware. I have even seen a bad KCE-400BT microphone. Although you do not need that module if you have the P1NAV module. Hope it helps someone!


----------



## bsully1850

Does anyone have a pic of the iPod video cable? or know where to get one?


----------



## n_olympios

Normally it comes with the unit. At least in Europe it does. 

Courtesy of pacparts.com:










Edit: you can find it HERE for $24.26.

(The above link might not work as you have to state you're a customer or guest at the first page).


----------



## n_olympios

Hmm, I'm wrong again. You said video cable, I think that's the KCE-430iV but with a quick google I couldn't find it on any Alpine sites (except for the italian one).


----------



## bsully1850

Nope the one pictured is the one I am looking for, thank you! Do you know the model number?


----------



## kindmobile

My cable came with my unit! If you need a replacement cable call Alpine! They have replaced many cables for me in the past.


----------



## kstatic80

I need some help here guys. I have the alpine W203, Pxa-H701 processor and XM Direct 2. The problem i am having is i see the Xm info on the screen but i hear no sound. I connected the Ai-net cable from the W203 to the XM Direct 2 then from the XM Direct 2 connected to the H701. This is how Alpine tech support said it should be to work, but no good. Can someone help me out, been at it for almost a week off and on. I had the original Terk XMDALP 1000 and went and bought the XM Direct 2 thinking that would work, no luck.


----------



## kindmobile

It seems like I came across this issue before but it was with SIRIUS. It was I believe the guy had the AINET cable going to the input of the KCA-SC100 coming from the Head Unit to the input which would show the SAT info (Channels and listings) but produced no audio. Make sure you have your AINET cable going from your Head Unit to the output of your XM or SIRIUS. After you have moved the AINET cable power cycle your Head Unit and you should be good to go! Also seems like I also ran across an issue where we had to plug in the processor in by itself and powercycle then power off and add the xm back and there it was. I have seen multiple isues with the AINET. I guess another pertinenant question would be to ask if you are using amps or not, and can you hear audio from other sources?

By the way. this question should have been asked in another forum. Maybe the moderator can move it.


----------



## bsully1850

Does anyone know if there is a way to fix the skipping problem when playing music from an iphone 3gs?


----------



## fastlane

Does anyone know if the sub output on the W505 is the same as Alpine's other models? Case in point; I started with a 305 and returned it due to extremely low sub output. I purchased a W404 with Imprint to replace it. The sub output was again low, which I attributed part of this to the Imprint unit. Well yesterday, enough was enough, and I broke down and purchased a 505. 

Two things readily stood out; 1st, I noticed the volume level is much louder at a comparable volume level, than with my 404. Example, volume maxes at 35 on the 505. I set the gains on my amps at 3/4 volume on my 404. Well 75% of 35 is a little over 26. At 20 (or 60%) it is about the same loudness as my 404 at 75%. 

Second; The sub volume is significantly stronger now. I had to back the bass knob down about a 1/4 before it was close to the same level. I'm wondering if a poor sub output is inherent to Alpine's Ipod only decks. 

The only thing I wish Alpine would have implemented was a better GUI for searching music (Kenwood's tabbed browser is so much easier to find specific songs, artists, etc.), and actually made an option for importing your own wallpaper on all screens. I was really looking forward to staring at Jessica Biel all the time. :mean:


----------



## jimbo2246

Awesome review. Just ordered one and am excited to install it.


----------



## bsully1850

Still trying to figure out the iphone & w505 skipping problem. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## mvalpreda

I would sure love to see some sort of firmware update on the P1. I don't get the freeze up issues like many in here seem to have, but I do only get 1 page of contacts when it syncs my Blackberry 8230. I have much more than that! Oh, and the 11:59am to 12:00am is LAME. 

I do see where Alpine has a INA-W900 coming soon. It was in the Crutchfield catalog I got today. Looks like similar specs to the W505, but I see where it will give a little pic-in-pic (called GuideView) of navigation prompts no matter what source you are on. Few new icons for the song/artist/album, a representation of the position of the track with elapsed and remaining time. $999 at Crutchfield which I would guess is MSRP. No mention (shocker!) on Alpine's site. 

Hopefully a new W series is on the way!


----------



## zeddy

bsully1850 said:


> Still trying to figure out the iphone & w505 skipping problem. Anyone else having this problem?


Can somebody lay out which models work well and the specifics of the skipping. I would like to replace my classic with a touch but not if it's gonna drive me nutz


----------



## bsully1850

From what I have heard, it happens somewhat randomly. Sorry.


----------



## zeddy

Has anyone played around with different video formats?
It seems to control the video on my ipod classic well but I tried to play some video on a usb drive and it appears that only music can be played on usb.
I was going to try burning some different xvid disc to see if it would play them-has anyone else tried any of these?


----------



## Anadrol

I've got a pretty simple Ipod Video question-

Do you have to hook up another cable to the ipod, in addition to the USB cable? I am trying (with no luck) to play video from my ipod on to the W505 screen, and the only cable I have hooked up is the standard USB that the w505 came with. 

Am I missing a cable?


----------



## zeddy

Anadrol said:


> I've got a pretty simple Ipod Video question-
> 
> Do you have to hook up another cable to the ipod, in addition to the USB cable? I am trying (with no luck) to play video from my ipod on to the W505 screen, and the only cable I have hooked up is the standard USB that the w505 came with.
> 
> Am I missing a cable?


Your 505 should have come with three cables for the ipod. One looks like a headphone extension cable but isnt, it plugs into the 3.5mm jack on the back of the 505 marked ipod! the other is a usb extension cable. take both of these cables and they should plug into a y cable that has a usb and 3.5mm on one end and a ipod plug on the other. Plug this cable into the bottom of your ipod and the video will work fine.


----------



## zeddy

mvalpreda said:


> I would sure love to see some sort of firmware update on the P1. I don't get the freeze up issues like many in here seem to have, but I do only get 1 page of contacts when it syncs my Blackberry 8230. I have much more than that! Oh, and the 11:59am to 12:00am is LAME.
> 
> I do see where Alpine has a INA-W900 coming soon. It was in the Crutchfield catalog I got today. Looks like similar specs to the W505, but I see where it will give a little pic-in-pic (called GuideView) of navigation prompts no matter what source you are on. Few new icons for the song/artist/album, a representation of the position of the track with elapsed and remaining time. $999 at Crutchfield which I would guess is MSRP. No mention (shocker!) on Alpine's site.
> 
> Hopefully a new W series is on the way!


Figures a week after i buy the 505....F**k!


----------



## Anadrol

zeddy said:


> Your 505 should have come with three cables for the ipod. One looks like a headphone extension cable but isnt, it plugs into the 3.5mm jack on the back of the 505 marked ipod! the other is a usb extension cable. take both of these cables and they should plug into a y cable that has a usb and 3.5mm on one end and a ipod plug on the other. Plug this cable into the bottom of your ipod and the video will work fine.


Zeddy, thanks a lot for that explanation. I never would've figured this out because when I took my 505 to get it installed, the shop lost all the ipod cords except for the one normal USB cord. 

So, I ordered that Y cable you described= Male Ipod plug that splits out to one Male USB, and one Male 3.5mm mini jack. 

I am still missing one cable though: the long 3.5 mm jack that plugs into the hole marked "ipod" on the back of the head unit- presumably the cord that carries the video signal. 

So here's my new question-

Is that a proprietary cable in any way, or will any 3.5 mm cord work? Does the cord I buy have to be meant for video? Or will any cord work? As you said, it looks just like an extension cable for headphones, but when I go to buy this cord, what is the exact name of the cable I need?


----------



## zeddy

Anadrol said:


> Zeddy, thanks a lot for that explanation. I never would've figured this out because when I took my 505 to get it installed, the shop lost all the ipod cords except for the one normal USB cord.
> 
> So, I ordered that Y cable you described= Male Ipod plug that splits out to one Male USB, and one Male 3.5mm mini jack.
> 
> I am still missing one cable though: the long 3.5 mm jack that plugs into the hole marked "ipod" on the back of the head unit- presumably the cord that carries the video signal.
> 
> So here's my new question-
> 
> Is that a proprietary cable in any way, or will any 3.5 mm cord work? Does the cord I buy have to be meant for video? Or will any cord work? As you said, it looks just like an extension cable for headphones, but when I go to buy this cord, what is the exact name of the cable I need?


If you look at the 3.5mm end of your y cable you will notice that it has three black rings instead of two on a pair of headphones so a regular extension cable will not work, alot of cell phones such as the blackberry bold have the type of connector you are looking for since they have right and left audio and a mic thus three black rings.

I found this one online
12 Ft 3.5mm 4-pole AV Extension Cable | Stellar Labs | 24-10463 (2410463)

Or this one
50 Ft 3.5mm 4-pole AV Extension Cable



NOT THIS ONE! SEE THE DIFFERENCE
12ft Velocity™ 3.5mm Stereo Audio Extension Cable Male to Female

or you could have someone cut the 3.5mm off your y cable and extend it BUT you may want to have someone do this that knows what they are doing since the wires are very very fine.

I hope I explained myself clearly, if not let me know


----------



## Anadrol

zeddy said:


> If you look at the 3.5mm end of your y cable you will notice that it has three black rings instead of two on a pair of headphones so a regular extension cable will not work, alot of cell phones such as the blackberry bold have the type of connector you are looking for since they have right and left audio and a mic thus three black rings.
> 
> I found this one online
> 12 Ft 3.5mm 4-pole AV Extension Cable | Stellar Labs | 24-10463 (2410463)
> 
> Or this one
> 50 Ft 3.5mm 4-pole AV Extension Cable
> 
> 
> 
> NOT THIS ONE! SEE THE DIFFERENCE
> 12ft Velocity™ 3.5mm Stereo Audio Extension Cable Male to Female
> 
> or you could have someone cut the 3.5mm off your y cable and extend it BUT you may want to have someone do this that knows what they are doing since the wires are very very fine.
> 
> I hope I explained myself clearly, if not let me know


Perfect.
Zeddy, you have helped me more in 2 posts that a stereo shop has helped me in over a year. 

thanks bro.


----------



## fastlane

zeddy said:


> Can somebody lay out which models work well and the specifics of the skipping. I would like to replace my classic with a touch but not if it's gonna drive me nutz


The only issues I have had after trying numerous Ipods are with the touch and Iphone. 

There's no way I could live with the skipping issues my touch produces when hooked to my 505. The funny part is when hooking it up via the hi speed, or whatever they call it, as opposed to the USB; I have a lot less issues.


----------



## Anadrol

Zeddy, 
I've got one of the 3rd gen (I think?) nanos- the one that is more of a square shape, rather than a long, slender rectangle. And it doesn't skip at all. About once every 2 weeks it freezes up, and I have to reset the ipod, but other than that, it works perfectly. 

this one-


----------



## zeddy

I guess I'll just keep using my classic video ipod then.
I wanted to upgrade to an itouch or iphone but that sounds like it would drive me mental. Too bad there wasn't a firmware upgrade


----------



## FSUnoles

it got nominated for best of CES. looks like a slightly retooled 505 to me


----------



## tintbox

optical?


----------



## zeddy

tintbox said:


> optical?


nope


----------



## JDM_Ej

zeddy said:


> nope


Someone mentioned it before, but since Alpine no longer makes the H701 or any processor which uses optical input, this is probably why it was left out.


----------



## zeddy

A friend of mine with the same truck(08 F350 CC) just installed the kenwood dnx7140 and I spent a couple hours playing with it on friday night.
That thing blows the doors off the alpine for features! the eq and crossover are built in no need to buy imprint. The bluetooth and ipod controls just work with no issues and the gui interface is much nicer.
I have been a hardcore alpine fan for 20+ years and now I feel like I got ripped off!


----------



## fastlane

zeddy said:


> A friend of mine with the same truck(08 F350 CC) just installed the kenwood dnx7140 and I spent a couple hours playing with it on friday night.
> That thing blows the doors off the alpine for features! the eq and crossover are built in no need to buy imprint. The bluetooth and ipod controls just work with no issues and the gui interface is much nicer.
> I have been a hardcore alpine fan for 20+ years and now I feel like I got ripped off!


I would agree that the GUI is much much better than the Alpine. I wouldn't concur that the onboard EQ is a replacement for Imprint. If that were the case there would be no need for outboard processors anymore.


----------



## zeddy

fastlane said:


> I would agree that the GUI is much much better than the Alpine. I wouldn't concur that the onboard EQ is a replacement for Imprint. If that were the case there would be no need for outboard processors anymore.


I agree that the built in kenwood eq dsp itn't as good as the imprint but it's much more flexable than what comes stock in the new alpines. 
I remember when the alpine's used to come with a basic eq/dsp like the kenwood. Also the kenwood works with all models of ipod flawlessly and the garmin nav blows away the p1!


----------



## zeddy

Anadrol said:


> Perfect.
> Zeddy, you have helped me more in 2 posts that a stereo shop has helped me in over a year.
> 
> thanks bro.


I found this on ebay, I think it is a chinese replacement for the alpine cable
ALPINE USB 3.5MM iPOD INTERFACE CABLE iXA-W404 IVA-W505 - eBay (item 280442527095 end time Jan-22-10 19:55:49 PST)


----------



## joms

any updated on whether the w505 can read/play/control the 6th/7th generation ipods? iphone 2g?


----------



## tusk

IIRC I'm runnign a 6th gen classic on mine. I'd have to look though.


----------



## n_olympios

I'm definitely running a classic on mine. Actually both of mine (an 80GB and a 120GB), obviously not at the same time.


----------



## zeddy

How often/bad is the glitch ? I borrowed a friends Itouch32gb and I ran it for about 20 min on music and 20 min on video and I didnt notice anything?


----------



## fastlane

zeddy said:


> How often/bad is the glitch ? I borrowed a friends Itouch32gb and I ran it for about 20 min on music and 20 min on video and I didnt notice anything?


Mine, oddly enough, seemed worse some days than others. Let's just say it's bad enough I couldn't live with it. Now my 120 gig classic operates without a hitch.


----------



## bsully1850

zeddy said:


> How often/bad is the glitch ? I borrowed a friends Itouch32gb and I ran it for about 20 min on music and 20 min on video and I didnt notice anything?


It's horrible, sometimes every 2 minutes.


----------



## ncaballero

is there any thing you have to turn on to make the tv plugged into the aux out work i have the aux out turned on but the tv that is hooked up to it still shows no signal any help will be greatly appreciated !!!!!!!!! you can email any help to my email [email protected] thanks!!!!


----------



## richey rich

yeah.. mine too (the am and pm at 12:00) ... but other than that.. oh yeah.. and from time to time.. the 550 hd unit seems to take a dump.. I really like my set up... I love being able to play videos on the IPOD....


steveklein said:


> also, is anyone else's AM/PM messed up?
> 
> when i drive to work in the morning it says 730AM... so i know the AM/PM is set correctly... but at lunch, it will say 12:15AM. it's the middle of the day. it doesn't change over to PM until 1.
> 
> what a ridiculous oversight?


----------



## richey rich

I have put friends IPHONES to my 505 via the HD 550.. and had no issues.. music works.. calls come in, and the music stops, text come in and u hear a "beep".. but on occasion the HD tuner box does give me issues.. but I think it is more of the A Inet plugs come loose... just a pain in the a&& to mess with because of where I have the HD box located.. and to the guy with the Kenwood.. what u said is true about the EQ and such.. but the IPOD controls on the Alpine 505 are WAY WAY better and FASTER than anything out there... peace..


----------



## zeddy

When you connect an itouch or iphone to the 505 through the HD550, can you still play video's?


----------



## richey rich

*Re: Alpine IVA-W505 / videos*

my good man.. that I do not know.. the few I phones I have hooked up on my system, did not have any videos.. but I plan on getting a Iphone and dropping it in my truck in place of the I pod classic, which does play videos.. so I will keep you informed.. 

btw.. does anyone know where I can get a cable extension for the I pod/ I phone?? thanks..


----------



## mvalpreda

Who else makes a HU that has an Imprint processor option?


----------



## Tripz

Noob here, sorry for bringing this up if it's been broughten up before. I've recenty purchased a used w505 off a forum member and under the setup menu, I only got audio setup and nothing else! Someone please help!


----------



## n_olympios

It's been brought up before, I think you need a Pac unit or something else that will fool the unit into thinking you've got your handbrake on. I know for sure that european units do need the handbrake feed.


----------



## tusk

n_olympios said:


> It's been brought up before, I think you need a Pac unit or something else that will fool the unit into thinking you've got your handbrake on. I know for sure that european units do need the handbrake feed.



PAC-TR7 is the module.


----------



## n_olympios

Thanks.


----------



## Mike Hall

I'm having issues with the black screen while trying to play videos from my ipod on my W505. I have read through this thread and the video output turned on and i have the video lock bypasses on my W505. Another thing to note is there is audio but it is not clear with lots of static. Any ideas on what is going on?

The ipod is a 5th gen classic 60gb

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Bass911

Mike Hall said:


> I'm having issues with the black screen while trying to play videos from my ipod on my W505. I have read through this thread and the video output turned on and i have the video lock bypasses on my W505. Another thing to note is there is audio but it is not clear with lots of static. Any ideas on what is going on?
> 
> The ipod is a 5th gen classic 60gb
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


The w505 just doesn't work with all Ipods, but Alpine won't tell you that. There's probably nothing you can do to make it work. My w505 was stolen. I have a Pioneer Avic-f90bt right now and the video from the ipod works perfect. Apple told me they had a lot of people calling them about this, and that it was a known issue. They also said it was Alpines screw up, not theirs.


----------



## bsully1850

Bass911 said:


> The w505 just doesn't work with all Ipods, but Alpine won't tell you that. There's probably nothing you can do to make it work. My w505 was stolen. I have a Pioneer Avic-f90bt right now and the video from the ipod works perfect. Apple told me they had a lot of people calling them about this, and that it was a known issue. They also said it was Alpines screw up, not theirs.


And Alpine will tell you it's Apple's fault....Come on, really??


----------



## gLaDiAtOr

any progress on iphone 3gs to working with the w505?
(without using hd550)


----------



## PistonHead

gLaDiAtOr said:


> any progress on iphone 3gs to working with the w505?
> (without using hd550)


After getting my 505's firmware updated it was working perfect. That was until I updated the iPhone to the latest IOS4 software last week. Now it just sits there doing nothing. No music, no movies, no videos .......

May have to restore the iPhone to the older software.

Later,
Brad


----------



## lionmax

PistonHead said:


> After getting my 505's firmware updated it was working perfect. That was until I updated the iPhone to the latest IOS4 software last week. Now it just sits there doing nothing. No music, no movies, no videos .......
> 
> May have to restore the iPhone to the older software.
> 
> Later,
> Brad


You might want to try rebooting your iphone while it is hooked up to your W505. I did it for my W502 and it works now.


----------



## gLaDiAtOr

PistonHead said:


> After getting my 505's firmware updated it was working perfect. That was until I updated the iPhone to the latest IOS4 software last week. Now it just sits there doing nothing. No music, no movies, no videos .......
> 
> May have to restore the iPhone to the older software.
> 
> Later,
> Brad


Noob question, but what's the easiest way to upgrade the w505 firmware


----------



## PistonHead

lionmax said:


> You might want to try rebooting your iphone while it is hooked up to your W505. I did it for my W502 and it works now.


Thanks. It's worth a try. 



gLaDiAtOr said:


> Noob question, but what's the easiest way to upgrade the w505 firmware


I had to send my W505 to the local Alpine service centre to upgrade the firmware. 

Later,
Brad


----------



## PistonHead

lionmax said:


> You might want to try rebooting your iphone while it is hooked up to your W505. I did it for my W502 and it works now.


Weird. Worked like a charm. Thanks!

Doesn't make any sense to me. I had re-booted the phone since installing the newest update, but I never did it while it was connected to the W505. Plugged it in first and it was doing it's normal "sit there and do nothing". Re-booted it while plugged in and presto! works like a charm.

I tried unplugging it and re-connecting it a couple times just to make sure and all is good.

Thanks again! 
Brad


----------



## gLaDiAtOr

lionmax said:


> You might want to try rebooting your iphone while it is hooked up to your W505. I did it for my W502 and it works now.


Worked for me too. Thx


----------



## cobraa

great review. thanks


----------



## claud_Face

talked to alpine and an update to the nve p1 is supposed to be out in about 3 to 4 weeks


----------



## tusk

Do you know what this update is all about? I just had my v2 update in spring.


----------



## claud_Face

all the guy told me was it was going to have updated maps but didnt really say more is v2 ne good? I just won a v2 nve p1 on ebay like 20 minutes ago haha


----------



## tusk

Interesting......

They are are going to have to be upgraded to a v2 because the v1 brick themselves. Nothing noticeable IMO.


----------



## cousinit99

shangtr0n said:


> So it turns out, this didn't work for me (even though all of your advice is correct). So I talked with an Alpine technician and mailed my XM Direct module in to Alpine for them to test. A very helpful Alpine tech then discovered that the problem was because some of these Terk XMDALP100 XM Direct units are compatible with IMPRINT and some are not. It totally depends on the production date of the Tuner Module that you have.
> 
> To find the production date, look on the bottom of the smaller black box for a sticker with a number that looks like 06T06. The first two numbers are for the month of production and the last two numbers are for the year.
> 
> The production date on mine was 01T05 (January of 2005). To be compatible with IMPRINT, the module has to have a production date equal to or later than 06T06. So I went on eBay and paid $25 for the exactly same tuner module with a production date after June 2006, and now it works like a charm! Because I needed to replace only the black box, I kept the same XM Radio ID and didn't have to alter my XM subscription at all.
> 
> Then the connections and EQ switches are all done just like What? said in his post. You plug the connection from the W505 into the input of the Terk XM Direct module, plug the output of the Terk XM Direct module into the input of the IMPRINT module (the one that is marked "to HU"), and make sure both switches on the W505 are set to EQ/DIV.
> 
> Thanks for your help, and I hope this post helps to save someone else from the same headache that I had figuring this out!



Man, I wish I had found this post like 2 years ago! I've have the *exact same* problem ever since I bought my Imprint. It's already caused me a huge headache (it's been over 2 years ago since I bought my IVA-W505), but at least I know how to fix it. Hopefully I can have working XM radio AND Imprint processing now. Incredibly helpful.. Thanks a TON for posting your solution! :thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## amungal

Very informative. My brother has this HU and something tells me he hasn't fully explored it's functionality yet. Think I'll have to point him to this thread. Thanks all.


----------



## PistonHead

Just wanted to post an update.

I have since had to hard boot my iPhone 3 times while connected to the 505 in order to get it to work again. Not sure what is going on, but the hard boot deal is not a permanent fix on my setup.  

After each hard boot it goes back to working normally again ..... For a while.

Later,
Brad


----------



## evo9

According to the alipne tech department, there is no firmware update for the IVA-W505!! I called today to have mine done and thats what I was told. So where are you guys getting that info from?? 


.


----------



## bunga

evo9 said:


> According to the alipne tech department, there is no firmware update for the IVA-W505!! I called today to have mine done and thats what I was told. So where are you guys getting that info from??


Maybe its the update to the nve-p1 they are referring to?


----------



## bunga

claud_Face said:


> talked to alpine and an update to the nve p1 is supposed to be out in about 3 to 4 weeks


Looks like we are at 6 weeks and counting now!

Wonder what their story is this week at Alpine?

Hurry up and wait I guess.


----------



## PistonHead

Made the mistake of updating my iPhone again. Now there is no sound when using the standard cable. I've tried hard booting it while connected to the 505, but it didn't help.

Getting real tired of the hassle.

The iPhone still works on the high speed connection, but it doesn't charge on it. The standard connection charges the phone, but no longer plays music.



Anyone having the same issues on the latest update? Update 4.1 I believe it was.

Later,
Brad


----------



## aenokea

any updates?


----------



## FSUnoles

this is why i cant stand Alpine. their support and dated software gets on my nerves.

what else is out there in terms of quality double dins?


----------



## GrandMarkie

Waiting for updates as well.


----------



## ougrad1

Have you all not figure it out? ALPINE IS NOT GOING TO HAVE AN UPDATE FOR THE W505 OR THE NVE-P1. They are full of **** and want people to by the w900(?) instead. I'm buying a pioneer HU next and will never by Alpine again even though this is my 3rd Alpine HU in the last 10 years. THey f'ing suck now.


----------



## FSUnoles

have the updated the imprint software anytime soon?


----------



## mvalpreda

I'm about to sell my W505/P1 combo and get the W900BT. I got my SECOND replacement P1 today and it does not even power up. The first one I got took 15 minutes to lock into satellites. 

Alpine is just down the road from me....maybe I'll give them a sob story.


----------



## ATK_Designs

Hello Guys,

My friend just installed the W505 into my other car we're re're running into a problems. Only the volume and Open buttons worked. It's as if it's stuck in some "lock" mode.

Please advise,

Thanks,


----------



## wi_lee

My IVA W502 (Asian version of 505) works fine with my iPhone 4 using OS 4.1 woohooww!! It much faster than older version, iPhone 3GS. 
FYI i'm using Alpine - KCU 450IV to connect my iPhone 4. it charged, video works fine, audio works also. just one problem, every time you connect it, it will appear message "This accessory is not optimized for this iphone- you may experience noise caused by celluar interferrance and decrease in celluar signal strength" if that msg appear one time, that would be fine and works properly. but if the msg come twice it will not work, and no sound. So, the solution is,, unplug the cable and plug it back to you iPhone.

Just wanna share to you all, that iPhone 4 works fine on IVA W 502/ 505


----------



## PistonHead

wi_lee said:


> if that msg appear one time, that would be fine and works properly. but if the msg come twice it will not work, and no sound. So, the solution is,, unplug the cable and plug it back to you iPhone.
> 
> Just wanna share to you all, that iPhone 4 works fine on IVA W 502/ 505


In my opinion, if you have to unplug and re-plug in your iPhone4 to get it to work sometimes, then it is not working correctly. That is better than having to hard boot my iPhone 3Gs occasionally to keep it working with the 505, but it is not correct. 

Later,
Brad


----------



## wi_lee

PistonHead said:


> In my opinion, if you have to unplug and re-plug in your iPhone4 to get it to work sometimes, then it is not working correctly. That is better than having to hard boot my iPhone 3Gs occasionally to keep it working with the 505, but it is not correct.
> 
> Later,
> Brad


Its not a big deal for me to unplug and re-plug my iPhone4, beside IVA W505/ 502 is not design for iPhone anyway. So, I think that's a good news that you can use your iPhone on IVA W502/ 505. It's better than nothing, right? hehehe

It happen also with my previous iPhone 3GS to plug and re-plug. But I never have to hardboot my iPhone before to make it working. for the first boot,, yes.. I need to turn off (restart) my iPhone 3GS, then it working.


----------



## TrickyDIck

I'm becoming disenchanted with my W505.

Lately, the Nav unit has not been working. When selected as a source, the screen shakes or is garbled on rare occasion, but over the past 8 months, this has progressed to unreadable, and nonfunctioning display of the NAV on the W505. when ejected, the nav works fine, but not when its in the W505. 

Also, been reading a bit on the slick MS-8 (max input voltage of 2.8 though ... is this for real?) and BitOne processors and might be fun to try them out. Problem is I can't find another Double Din unit to replace the Alpine that doesn't also have its share of problems.

As far as the iPhone problems... do yourselves a favor and get an iPod and be done with it.


----------



## n_olympios

Are you using the Blackbird nav unit? If so, I've found that due to the resolution difference between the two screens (BlackBird and W505), the Blackbird needs to be reset when extracted from the W505 dock for its screen to work properly. I've not encoutered the opposite (what you describe) but they could share the same solution (well, more of a bypass to the problem than a solution really).


----------



## orion1998_1

which cable is needed to play video from ipod?


----------



## mellowbob

Just got my ipod 6g nano. It doesn't charge on the w203 and w505 with KCE-422i cable.
I'm thinking about buying a KCX-422TR charging adapter. Anyone know if it will work with the latest ipods?


----------



## PistonHead

mellowbob said:


> Just got my ipod 6g nano. It doesn't charge on the w203 and w505 with KCE-422i cable.
> I'm thinking about buying a KCX-422TR charging adapter. Anyone know if it will work with the latest ipods?


Yes it does work. I'm running that adapter on my W505's high speed cable.

But with no adapter, my iPhone 3GS charges on the included USB connection cable as does my wifes latest generation Nano.

It just gives me grief now and then as you can see by the above posts. 

Later,
Brad


----------



## cirodias

Good review!

congratz


----------



## s4turn

Im sure this has been mentioned many times, but I need to confirm this 

if I use an Ipod on the USB connection, will that be using the Ainet cable or the optical cable to h701?

I assume the USB connection is much better than the alpine full speed cable for SQ? when using an ipod?


----------



## n_olympios

IIRC it had been said that the signal from the iPod is transmitted through the digital line, but during a recent conversation I had with the Alpine chief technician over here, he said otherwise. The W505 does extract the signal in digital form from the iPod, but it's in data form. It has to go through a first step conversion anyway, so later in the route it goes out through the AINET cable. 

Beats me if I can figure out what does or doesn't happen inside there myself.


----------



## matthewo

i dont know if this was covered but im not going to read all 43 pages. does anyone know if usb hard drive is suppored. and will usb music be outputed via the optical output? also it says that flac losses is supported on the alpine site. is lossless only supported if connected to an ipod, or will it work also with a usb hard drive with lossless audio files on it. if all these work i will probably buy one of these decks.


----------



## s4turn

I maybe wrong, but i believe only DVD's and CD's are transmitted via the optical cable, everything else is via the ai net cable.
Im currently only using an Ai net cable, havent got the optical yet.

I've used my 16gb corsair USB on the unit and it works fine, I believe people have been using up to 80gb? anything more just requires the HDD to have its own power

not sure where it says flac support? as far as im aware, it doesnt play wav files or flac files from a USB device..


----------



## TrickyDIck

Well the good news, got the NAV unit replaced for free, and things are back to normal.

As far as using a USB hard drive, yes you can do it, but I do not advise it, use an iPod instead. Needs to index the files, and takes a long time. Also some hard drives might not spin up, depending on how much current required, as this is limited through the USB adapter. You can get a dual USB cable to supply power from a cig lighter adapter as I have done, but still not worth it because of the indexing feature which stinks, and does not retain memory when car is turned off. I have used a 80 GB HDD without need for accessory dual usb power cable.

Flac I dunno, as I use iPod, I use the apple lossless codec. It cannot play WAV files.


----------



## white shark

hi all,
I am going to buy a unit iva-w505 not "R" from USA,can anyone tells me for sure if it is going to work in Europe the radio and the DVD please ??


----------



## s4turn

it appears the R wont work in NZ/Aus due to different DVD regions
the NZ/Aus one has a E on the end of it

and also the radio steeping is different, however I managed to buy a special band expander that adds increments of .1 to the FM range, which gives me all the NZ radio stations

this maybe different for EU standards

if you really wanted to watch DVD's, you could just re-encode them into a different region, using DVD shrink, tbh I dont watch DVD's in the car so it didnt bother me


----------



## pankrok

high all
still trying to figure out way to play lossless through toslink and still not succeed
I came out to the following ideas
- control car pc through 505 and toslink output directly to 701
problem is how to use touchscreen.
I was fooling around yesterday with this 
it doesnot connecttrhough ainet however has posibility to be controled through display touch screen. appears to work when connecting 2 cables with remote control in/out of the unit. these cables have white color with brown stripe. SO touch screen signal is transmitted through these cables to the KCE635 
kce635 is a small computer actuall working on windows ce 5 so there is an application reading the signal of the touchscreen through this output.

so if somebody has good computer skills might be able to find out what is the plug in used by this unit to read the signal and possibly make something similar based on windows xp (so a normal car pc can read the touch screen of 505!) 

alternatively kce635 could be used with a remote desktop like application for wince 5 and connect through usb (usb to lan for examble) to out carpc. 

thats the idea but who can make it work?????? it looks easier than trying to decode ainet at least!


----------



## s4turn

I have no idea about this, but would love to integrate a CarPC into the 505 if possible.

I think some guy on the mp3car? forums has cracked the ai-net bus and can control the alpine proc's, its also on youtube somewhere


----------



## pankrok

there was a guy with nickname sillybilly who tryed to do this through ainet bus but I did not see anything working yet and the thead is actually dead


----------



## sampei

Hi,


I would suggest you to buy it from AutoCarDVDGPS.com

They told it for only 390$!


----------



## bayardo10

hello...

I'm an user of an IVA-W505, and I was hoping you guys can give me some assistance, because suddenly my flash drive USB stop playing ALL the songs. I added some to it and after I connected, it only recognized the one that was playing before the adding, so, how can I solve this issue? I hope you guys can help me, I've been searching in other blogs and honestly it's kind of hard to read the full 43 pages.. Thanks!!


----------



## hykhleif

I want to ask if the alpine iva 511Rb, I know u can connect a Bluetooth connector, but how can u connected a regular mp3 protable player via aux to alpine iva511 RB.

In other words can u use the connect an mp3 player via aux cable to the alpine iva 511, and have Bluetooth also


----------



## lanc-xpr

Hi all! My issue with the USB flash drive... I used one 8gb and with 16 gb... and the error is that my USB doesn't seem to finish banking - its start banking and then repeat 1 song and freeez. till the HU will state NO USB DRIVE. When That happens It just resets the flash drive and it starts all over again. help plz


----------



## NDLBox

I've gotten used to the terrible NAV that picks and chooses when to work, the occasional loss of XM functionality that requires me to unhook the car battery to fix and the inability of BT to sync the address book of a modern phone...

...but I think the final straw with this thing has broken and I may toss it out onto the highway soon.

Starting a few days ago, the sound randomly clicks off. Sometimes while on the BT, sometimes listening to music. Sometimes it works fine for a long time, sometimes it clicks off several times in a few minutes. The only fix is to turn the head unit off and back on again. Super annoying.

Anyone else experience this?


----------

